# [5E] [OOC] JM's A Bit of Trouble (Closed)



## jmucchiello

So I'm tired of games just dying out. I've had only one game where the characters leveled up in the year I've been on this PbF forum. So maybe if I run a game it will last more that a few months. (Or some catastrophe will befall me as it has the GMs of the games I'm in.)

Thus, I'm looking for 4-5 players who can post at a minimum twice a week. I'm working out a map for the area of the world it will take place in.

*Short campaign history:*
There once was an Empire that spanned thousands of miles in all directions. It ended two thousand years ago during the cataclysmic Ogre-Centaur wars. No large governing body has existed since then for more than a generation or two. City-states dominate the political landscape. But the dead Empire still haunts the geography of the region. To the east is the Empire River. Bit is located on Empire Bay. Ruins of fortresses and keeps dot the landscape.

Bit is a port town with a non-farming population of almost 8000 humans, elves, halflings, gnomes, and other races. It is best known for being the last "human" town on the northern shore of the bay. More details in post 2 below.

*Deities:* I'm not going to go into detail here. Assume there is a single church hierarchy with about a dozen distinct deities (whose names I'll come up with at some point) who are worshipped all together. Clerics and Paladins (and Monks) generally do not venerate a specific deities but instead an aspect of the group of deities. Yes, there is a lot of infighting among the clergy but any off-shoots who work against the main clergy are considered cults by the general population. So, mechanics-wise, just about all domains, oaths, ways are available.

Thanks.

Links to: [thread="601348"]IC[/thread] [Thread="598748"]RG[/Thread]


----------



## jmucchiello

Here's a map of the local area. Everything in the descriptions is considered common knowledge (DC 5 Int check kind of stuff).





Spoiler: Places



*Bridal Keys:* Ten to twelve miles off the coast of Bit in Empire Bay, the Bridal Keys are mostly uninhabited and thought to be cursed. Ship wrecks litter the waterways between the islands and most sailors will not sail to them.
*Centaur Plains:* These open plains are home to a relatively large nomadic centaur population. The lands are also dotted with hobgoblin settlements that consider Strife their capitol.
*Empire Plains:* South of Empire Point, the fertility of the Empire Plains are legendary. How else could the great population of Empire Point be fed.
*Endless Desert:* A dramatic name for a place where nothing really grows. Ruins appear and disappear daily in the shifting sands. Some seem even older than the fabled fallen Empire.
*Forever Forest:* The Forever Forest is home to mostly fey and sinister species.
*Gold Cliffs:* A majestic cliff nearly a mile high separating the low lands from the Golden Plateau. The cliff face is actually white but in the morning sunlight they shine like gold.
*Golden Plateau:* This plateau is nearly impossible to reach without flight. Rumor that descendants of the old Empire still rule on the plateau is common knowledge.
*Groaning Forest:* Elves and gnomes make the groaning forest their home. The name comes from the sound heard in parts of the forest when strong winds blow through. No one knows why it makes this sounds as similar forests with similar trees do not groan.
*Holden Mountains:* The northern edge of the local area. The great Empire in its heyday did not spread far beyond the Holden Mountains.
*Kaur Mountains:* Rich veins of metals litter the Kaur Mountains. Dwarves have lived in the mountains for centuries.
*Swamp of Torment:* No roads cross the Swamp of Torment. Only the Empire River flows through it.





Spoiler: Settlements



*Bit:* A backwater town, the westernmost civilized settlement on the bay.
*Cade-Crable:* The twin cities of Cade-Crable occupy both sides of the Empire River delta as it meets the Eastern Ocean. Population of the twin cities is easily over 50,000 humanoids.
*Empire Point:* Built on the high cliffs that encircle the southern end of the mouth of Empire Bay, this city of 40,000 humanoids was one the seat of government for the Empire. The Empire Spire at the northern tip of land is so tall and shiny, that people in Crable claim sunlight reflecting off the spire can be seen around 3pm each day all the way across the mouth of the bay.
*Kaurshale Mines:* The major outwardly facing Dwarven town where goods from the mines are sold to non-dwarves.
*Michel's Foley:* This town of 12,000 humanoids is named after an otherwise forgotten emperor of the Empire whose foley is no longer remembered.
*Nequalla:* This town of 5,000 merfolk is about 150 feet below the waters of Empire Bay, on a hill under the waters.
*Sarandan:* A town of 20,000 humanoids known for its artisans. Waterclocks and similar tinker objects mostly come from Sarandan.
*Solace:* A town of 28,000 humans, Solace is known for its racist human rulers who only allow humans rights of property ownership.
*Strife:* A town of 15,000 hobgoblins and other goblinoids. Life in Strife is cheap and everything is available for sale there, for a price.
*Ys:* A nomadic town of about 2,000 inhabitants. The caravan city of Ys (EEss) moves around, staying in place for at most two weeks before moving to another oasis.





Spoiler: Water Ways



*Coral River:* The only means of travelling to Kaurshale Mines is by this river. The dangers of the Forever Forest do not permit towns to remain in place for long.
*Eastern Ocean:* The eastern ocean is thought to be the eastern edge of the world.
*Empire Bay:* This salt water bay is home to a few intelligent marine species.
*Empire River:* The Empire River flows from the Holden Mountains to Cade-Crable. Major arteries feed most of the cities on the coast.
*Golden Falls:* A mile high water fall. The crashing sound of falling water can be heard for many miles around.
*Leed River:* This tributary of the Empire River goes to Bit.
*Souls River:* This tributary of the Empire River goes to Solace. Was also known as Lost Souls River centuries ago.





Spoiler: Beyond the map



North of the Holden Mountains are a few cities on the northern coast of the continent. The barrier created by the mountains means the common tongue spoken in the north is similar, but not the same as the common tongue spoken locally.
West of the Mountains, the Plateau and mountains surrounding it extend for another 50-100 miles before dropping back to normal elevations. The continent continues for about 500 miles before reaching the Western Ocean. People believe these two oceans are one and the same.
South of the Endless Desert is the Southern Ocean.


----------



## TallIan

Tempted, I'll think up a character

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## TallIan

So I'm thinking of a halfling ranger.  The idea sprang from another PbP game that fell through, but he's basically notagoblinwolfrider beastmaster - at least he will be if we make it to level 3.  His back story might need some tweaking because the as is, he needs to be level 3 for it to work.

So to the questions then.  Is riding my animal companion something that you would allow?


----------



## SunGold

Posting interest.

If you get more than enough players I may bow out, but I'll keep my eye on the thread and start thinking about a character. Leaning half-elf warlock.


----------



## jmucchiello

TallIan said:


> So to the questions then.  Is riding my animal companion something that you would allow?



So you want to ride a wolf animal companion that isn't your companion yet? It's feasible but you will need to make several Animal Handling rolls those first two levels where he's just semi-domesticated. The wolf also might be hard to keep under control inside the town of Bit among so many people before you hit 3rd level.

I don't think this really changes your back story. You will just be playing out the time leading up to bonding of the wolf and the ranger.

If you are just asking if you can ride a companion, I don't see why not. Beastmaster isn't known for being a powerhouse class.


----------



## TallIan

jmucchiello said:


> If you are just asking if you can ride a companion, I don't see why not. Beastmaster isn't known for being a powerhouse class.




Mostly this, though I phrased it really badly, I've seem arguments against it saying that the companion isn't proficient in saddles (though that's more of a barding issue.)  But as long as I can ride the companion come level 3 all is good.

When you say "WotC published source", is that UA - that's what I actually wanted to ask as the, as the UA beastmaster is considerably better that the PHB one.  I'm happy either way, as the requirement for this character is that he can ride his companion.

I'll wait and see what else we have in terms of players (probably won't hear much until Monday now) before getting the full story up (depends how much time my wife lets me have over the weekend) but the basics are: Captured by goblins and used as a slave for some time.  Found a companion in one of the wolf pups they were raising for their wolf riders.  Escaped with the wolf (pup).

Since you want our characters to have some history or knowledge of each other, I thought I would put that there so people can match their history to it.


----------



## Charwoman Gene

Posting Interest, likely human,  Not sure whether I want to play a character I've started and the game died or create something new.


----------



## eayres33

I have some interest was thinking a dwarf barbarian, had a question on the setting is it high magic, S&S, low magic? The answer doesn’t change my interest but it may affect my backstory/background.


----------



## jmucchiello

TallIan said:


> Mostly this, though I phrased it really badly, I've seem arguments against it saying that the companion isn't proficient in saddles (though that's more of a barding issue.)  But as long as I can ride the companion come level 3 all is good.



Amusing. Yes, I would think that's a animal handling/training thing, though.



> When you say "WotC published source", is that UA - that's what I actually wanted to ask as the, as the UA beastmaster is considerably better that the PHB one.  I'm happy either way, as the requirement for this character is that he can ride his companion.



I meant published as in "in a book". But again, with Beastmaster, I might make an exception. Let me reread the UA article over the weekend and think about it.



> I'll wait and see what else we have in terms of players (probably won't hear much until Monday now) before getting the full story up (depends how much time my wife lets me have over the weekend) but the basics are: Captured by goblins and used as a slave for some time.  Found a companion in one of the wolf pups they were raising for their wolf riders.  Escaped with the wolf (pup).



That's more likely to be hobgoblins or orcs but otherwise nothing wrong with that so far.



> Since you want our characters to have some history or knowledge of each other, I thought I would put that there so people can match their history to it.



You might only know some people from childhood so it's not like you all have to enjoy drinking in the same bar.


----------



## jmucchiello

eayres33 said:


> I have some interest was thinking a dwarf barbarian, had a question on the setting is it high magic, S&S, low magic? The answer doesn’t change my interest but it may affect my backstory/background.




There are peasant sorcerers and small villages might have an actual cleric. So not S&S or low magic. But also not high magic, there aren't any magic shops or storefronts with potion inventories. Access to magic items requires someone asking the right people the right questions. Now, what's lying dangerous ruins/tombs? Who knows. Does that help?


----------



## jmucchiello

Charwoman Gene said:


> Posting Interest, likely human,  Not sure whether I want to play a character I've started and the game died or create something new.




Fine by me. I've had that same feeling about a few characters here.


----------



## SunGold

Heh, well since everyone else from the Dwimmermount game showed up...

Paging [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION]


----------



## Thateous

I am summoned! What is it you ask of me earthling...


----------



## SunGold

Thateous said:


> I am summoned! What is it you ask of me earthling...




Hehe, that was quick!

And I was just tagging you in since there's one spot left in this new game, and the rest of the players are everyone from the Dwimmermount game.


----------



## TallIan

Lol, shame we can't just port the RG over from that 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SunGold

I wish! That was a great game.

I confess I've not given up hope that GK will return one of these days and pick up where he left off.


----------



## TallIan

It was, so was his other game I was in.

Hope he gets better.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## TallIan

jmucchiello said:


> I meant published as in "in a book". But again, with Beastmaster, I might make an exception. Let me reread the UA article over the weekend and think about it.




I thought so, but the ranger often seems to be an exception, so I thought I'd ask.  I'll still play him either way.

Here's his slightly edited story.  I think I'll have to change it slightly as this one doesn't give much room for knowing anyone - or anything for that matter - so I might make his initial capture later in life, or add something since his escape.  I'll have to see what other people are doing though.  For the most part I think he'll have to be from a satellite village, rather than Bit itself.


----------



## jmucchiello

I'm pretty sure "We're all refugees from another dimension" is not an option for this game.


----------



## TallIan

We'd know each other 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SunGold

So as wildly underpowered as it would be, I've tilted toward a forest gnome warlock rather than a half-elf. 

Comes from the Groaning Forest. Was never as clever as her fellow gnomes (flat 10 int after racial adjustments), so she made a pact with some fey entity in the forest to try and gain powers that way. Was not literally cast out, but it only led to further social ostracization, so she gave up and left to seek her fortune, and a sense of belonging, elsewhere. Port town like Bit seemed as good a place as any to start anew.


----------



## Thateous

Going to go with a cojuration specialist wizard


----------



## jmucchiello

In case anyone hasn't noticed, I posted a map and some geographical info in post #2 of this thread.


----------



## SunGold

I did, and it has me rethinking my entire character, because I'm digging the city of Ys.

I'll figure it out by the end of the weekend.


----------



## jmucchiello

TallIan said:


> I thought so, but the ranger often seems to be an exception, so I thought I'd ask.  I'll still play him either way.



As long as you are going Beast Conclave, I approve the alternate Ranger class found in UA_RevisedRanger.PDF. (I haven't really read the other conclaves so that's why the caveat for the Beast Conclave.)

Okay, so we have 
a Male Wolf-riding Ranger Halfling (TallIan)
A Female Forest Gnome Fey-Warlock (SunGold)
A Conjurer of unknown race (Thateos)
A Dwarf Barbarian (eayess33)
A Human something (Chairwoman Gene)
Half martial, half arcane. CWG can break the deadlock or go an entirely different direction. 

That's 5 so let's start seeing some character sheets.


----------



## Charwoman Gene

Currently torn between "Ox" a great beefy mountain of a man who has a tremendous reputation for bravery and goodness(defender style human fighter poss cavalier), and Valeris, teller of tales and righter of wrongs(half-elf bard probably swords)


----------



## TallIan

From a party point of view, I think Valeris would be more useful. Ox offers some redundancy with the barbarian and ranger (even if he is DEX based).

As always, though, play what interests you, the party can make either work.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## TallIan

jmucchiello said:


> As long as you are going Beast Conclave, I approve the alternate Ranger class found in UA_RevisedRanger.PDF. (I haven't really read the other conclaves so that's why the caveat for the Beast Conclave.)




Coolio, I haven't looked that closely at the other conclaves either. I don't think they dropped the ball quite so hard with the PHB versions.

Hopefully the game lasts long enough for it to make a difference.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Thateous

May I inquire the nature of the conflict that brings us together?


----------



## jmucchiello

Thateous said:


> May I inquire the nature of the conflict that brings us together?




Well, you are supposed to already know one another. The nature of the story's beginning: Well, this is a kind of sandbox. There are several plots that I party can stumble over and depending on how you react to them you might obliterate them early or ignore them long enough to make them very difficult to overcome later. Odds are high the first adventure will involve missing "important" villagers. But that's not set in stone.

And I'll be weaving the PC backgrounds into these plots or adding additional plots based on the backgrounds.

Or I'm biting off too much and I'll stop logging in to cover up my shame.


----------



## eayres33

Provisional Character Sheet
[sblock=Basic Information]
Name: Veit Ironfist
Race: Mountain Dwarf
Age: 100
Class: Barbarian
BackGround: Urban Bounty Hunter
Alignment: Lawful Good 
Appearance: Tall for a dwarf Veit stands 5 feet even and weighs 170 lbs. With an angular face and narrow, for a dwarf shoulders Veit is normally seen wearing black traveling clothes and a black hooded cloak. 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
AC 15
HP 14/14
SPD 25
Initiative +2
Maul 5ft melee+5 to hit 2d6+3 bludgeoning
Handaxe 5ft melee or 20/60 ranged +5 to hit 1d6 +3 slashing
Javelin range 30/120 +5 to hit 1d6+3 piercing
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
STR 16 (+3), DEX 14 (+2), CON 16 (+3), INT 10 (0), WIS 12 (+1),CHA 10 (0)
AC  15 (unarmored defense)
HP 14
SPD 25
HD 1d12
Initiative +2
ST: Strength +5, Constitution +5


[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Athletics +2, Animal Handling +1, Arcana +0, Athletics +3, Deception +0, History +0, *Insight +3*, Intimidation +0, Investigation +0, Medicine+1, Nature +1, *Perception +3*, Performance +0, Persuasion +0, Religion +0, Sleight of Hand +2, *Stealth +4*, *Survival +3*
Proficiencies: light armor, medium armor, shields, simple weapons, martial weapons, brewer’s tools, thieves tools, dice.
Languages: Comon, Dwarvish
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]: Maul, 3 javelins, 2 hand axes, backpack, a crowbar, a hammer, 10 pitons, 10 torches, a tinderbox, 10 days of rations, 2 waterskin, 50 feet of hempen rope,  travelers clothes, bed roll, tent and pouch containing  35 GP 33 SP
[/sblock]
[sblock=Features]
Darkvision. Can see in dim light within 60ft as if it were bright light, and in darkness as if it were dim light. 
Dwarven Resilience. You have advantage on saving throws against poison, and you have resistance against poison damage.
Stonecunning. Whenever you make an Intelligence(History) check related to the orgin of stonework, you are considered proficient in the History skill and add double your proficiency bonus to the check, instead of your normal proficiency bonus.
Rage. 2 per long rest, +2 damage on strength attacks, advantage on strength checks and strength ST. Resistance to bludgeoning, piercing, and slashing damage.
Unarmored Defense 10 +Dex modifier + Constitution modifier. Can also use shield.
Ear to the Ground. You are in frequent contact with people in the segment of society that your chosen quarries move through. These people might be associated with the criminal underworld, the rough-and-tumble folk of the streets, or members of high society. This connection comes in the form of a contact in any city you visit, a person who provides information about the people and places of the local area.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Personality]
Personality: Generally amiable Veit reaches out to those around him and tries to makes friends. He is quick to talk at length about almost any issues with the exception of his early years. He is quick to trust people and is at times overly confident in his abilities.
Personality Traits: I don’t pay attention to the risks in a situation. Never tell me the odds. 
The best way to get me to do something is to tell me I can’t do it. 
Ideals: Redemption. There’s a spark of good in everyone.
Bond: I’m guilty of a terrible crime. I hope I can redeem myself for it.
Flaw: Now that I’ve returned to the world, I enjoy its delights a little too much.
[/sblock]
[sblock=History]
Born to the respectful Ironfist family in the Kaur Mountains Veit spent most of his early life wanting something more than a life undergrounds. In his early thirties Veit and a few of this friends were involved with a criminal sceme that went bad. While there was no evidence that Veit was directly involve and he was never tried his reputation in the community suffered and he left to find a different path. 
Veit spent the next fifty years of his life exploring the Groaning Forest and Swamp of Torment examining his life and the choices he had made. In his time in self imposed exile Veit rededicated himself to the rule of law and to helping the less fortunate. 
Around the age of eighty Veit rejoined society and established himself as a respected person in Bit, working as an urban bounty hunter. From time to time Veit travels to Cade-Crable and other larger towns to search for higher paying jobs. Veit specializes in hunting down violent offenders and does not accept jobs that require him to track down the poor for stealing food or other such crimes of survival. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene

He eayres33; Is your character the type that might have rescued an urchin from her life on the streets and gotten her on a somewhat straight and narrow track?  If not, how about catching a criminal and convincing her to repent her larcenous ways?


----------



## Charwoman Gene

Oh, and can we roll for starting gold or do we need to work with the starting packages?


----------



## jmucchiello

Charwoman Gene said:


> Oh, and can we roll for starting gold or do we need to work with the starting packages?




Read first post again. Half max + 5 gold. Oh, and if there's something you really think is appropriate, but that formula leaves you a bit short, let me know.


----------



## eayres33

Charwoman Gene said:


> He eayres33; Is your character the type that might have rescued an urchin from her life on the streets and gotten her on a somewhat straight and narrow track?  If not, how about catching a criminal and convincing her to repent her larcenous ways?




I could see Veit doing either. The second fits him a little better, as he is serving justice and then serving good, but rescuing an urchin and setting them on the straight and narrow definitely works.


----------



## jmucchiello

Is it pronounced Vet, Veet, Vate, or something else? The first time I saw it I wasn't looking to close and saw Velt.


----------



## TallIan

*Perin Wolfrunner, Ranger*

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]
AC: 14
Initiative: +3
HP: 12

Offense:
Rapier: +5 5ft 1d8+3
Crossbow: +5 80/320 1d8+3
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Features]
Lightfoot Halfling
Increase DEX by 2 and CHA by 1
Size: Small    Speed: 25
Lucky: When you roll a 1 on an attack roll, ability check, or saving throw, you can reroll the die
Brave. Vou have advantage on saving throws against being frightened.
Halfling Nimbleness. Vou can move through the space of any creature that is of a size larger than yours.
Languages: Common; Halfling
Naturally stealthy: You can attempt to hide even when you are obscured only by a creature that is at least one size larger than you.

Folk Hero:
Skills: Animal Handling; Survival
Artisans Tools, Vehicles (Land)
Rustic Hospitality: You can find a place to rest, hide or recuperate among the common folk unless you have proved to be a danger to them.  They will shield you from the law or someone looking for you, but will not risk their lives for you. 

Ranger (Level 1)
HD: d10
Armour, Light and Medium armour, shields
Weapon Proficiencies: Simple weapons; Martial weapons
Saves: STR, DEX
Skills: Nature; Animal Handling; Perception
Favoured enemy: (Humanoids); +2 weapon damage; advantage to track and recall information; gain 1 language (goblin)
Natural Explorer: Ignore difficult terrain; advantage on initiative rolls; on first turn of combat you have advantage vs creatures that have not yet acted.  When traveling for an hour or more; difficult terrain doesn't slow your group; you can't get lost; remain alert to danger while engaged in another activity; move stealthily at normal pace while traveling alone; find twice as much food from foraging; while tracking you learn how many, the size and how long ago they passed.

Background: Folk Hero

[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Abilities and saves]
*ABILITIES*(mod/save)
STR*: 10 (+0/+2) 
DEX*: 16 (+3/+5)
CON: 15 (+2/+2)
INT: 10 (+0/+0)
WIS: 15 (+2/+2) 
CHA: 9 (-1/-1)

Profciency bonus: +2

*OFFENSE:*
Rapier: +5 5ft 1d8+3
Crossbow: +5 80/320 1d8+3

*SKILLS*:
Athletics: +0

Acrobatics: 3
Sleight of Hand: 3
*Stealth: 5

*Arcana: +0*
*History: +0*
Investigation: +0
*Nature: +2
Religion: +0

*Animal Handling: +4
*Insight: +2*
Medicine: +2
**Perception: +4*
*Survival: +4

Deception: -1
Intimidation: -1
Performance: -1
*Persuasion: -1*

Passive Perception: 12[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Equipment and Spells]
*EQUIPMENT*
Leather Armour
Rapier
L. Crossbow
Bolts (40)
Explorers Pack (Backpack, a bedroll, a mess kit, a tinderbox, 10 torches, 10 days of rations, 
a waterskin. 50 feet hempen rope.

PP GP EP SP CP
0 3 0 5 0
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=personality and background]
*DESCRIPTION*
*Personality*: Perin’s young life as a slave has left him dour and quite.  His isolated life in the wilderness hasn’t helped and he doesn’t open up easily about his past.  He does talk easily, if bluntly about current events though.

*TRAITS*
Personality: I judge people by their actions, not their words.
Ideal: People deserve to be treated with dignity and respect.
Bond: I have a family, but l have no idea where they are. One day, I hope to see them again.
Flaw: I have trouble trusting in my allies.

*BACKGROUND:*
Perin was captured by hob-goblins in a raid on his home when he was very young.  Perin was given the task of feeding the wolves by his captors who fully expected him to be part of the meal.  But Perin showed an affinity with animals that kept him safe.

Once they realised that Perin actually cared for the creatures they took great delight in forcing him to kill the runts from each litter born.  Perin managed to spirit away one runt pup and keep it safe, feeding it from his own meagre rations until it grew too big to hide in camp.

Perin smuggled his wolf pup out of camp, intent on setting him free, until it occurred to him that if he was out of camp he could escape.  He wondered aimlessly through the wilderness for a few days before coming across a dwarf named Viet who directed Perin back to civilization.

Perin never fully integrated back into society, preferring the solitude of the wilderness and the company of his wolf Amarok.   He did make good use of his time in captivity though, using what he learnt of hobgoblins, Perin has spent the last two decades tracking the creatures and alerting local farmsteads and villages of imminent raids.  Earning himself a bit of a reputation.

Amarok grew up and formed his own pack and has long since passed away, but Perin still sees Amarok’s legacy patrolling the Groaning Forest.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## eayres33

jmucchiello said:


> Is it pronounced Vet, Veet, Vate, or something else? The first time I saw it I wasn't looking to close and saw Velt.




It is pronounced Veet.


----------



## SunGold

Alright, I stuck with the gnome. Writing her story now, and I'm wondering if you have any canon fey entities for her patron (especially one that might pop up in the Groaning Forest), or if I should just make that stuff up.


----------



## jmucchiello

SunGold said:


> Alright, I stuck with the gnome. Writing her story now, and I'm wondering if you have any canon fey entities for her patron (especially one that might pop up in the Groaning Forest), or if I should just make that stuff up.




You are welcome to makeup your own archfey if you wish. You can be as detailed as you want. Just a name? I'll make up the rest. A back story for how the fey will expect you to serve? We can use it if doesn't disrupt other things. I'll give you as much rope as you need.


----------



## jmucchiello

TallIan said:


> Amarok grew up and formed his own pack and has long since passed away, but Perin still sees Amarok’s legacy patrolling the Groaning Forest.



Does this mean Perin doesn't start with a wolf, but instead bumps into a legacy wolf later in the game? That could be arranged.

eayres33, did TallIan's meeting with Perin make sense for Veit?


----------



## jmucchiello

Speaking of Veit, I approve the character. I'm waiting to open the RG thread until more of the character back stories are worked up.


----------



## TallIan

jmucchiello said:


> Does this mean Perin doesn't start with a wolf, but instead bumps into a legacy wolf later in the game? That could be arranged.
> 
> eayres33, did TallIan's meeting with Perin make sense for Veit?




Yeah I was thinking the ritual to summon him would call Amarok 2nd (probably III). It started sounding like a hassle to have a wolf before level 3.

And yes sorry, I meant to ask that same question of Viet.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## eayres33

jmucchiello said:


> Does this mean Perin doesn't start with a wolf, but instead bumps into a legacy wolf later in the game? That could be arranged.
> 
> eayres33, did TallIan's meeting with Perin make sense for Veit?




That works for me, sounds like something Veit would be doing, leading the lost back to a path forward.


----------



## Charwoman Gene

*Valeria*
*Human(Variant) Bard*
*Criminal CG*
*XP:*  0 / 300
*Strength  10* (+0)
*Dexterity  16* (+3)
*Constitution  14* (+2)*Intelligence  10* (+0)
*Wisdom  8* (-1)
*Charisma  16* (+3)
A reformed thief turned teller of tales and righter of wrongs, Valeria is a multitalented person with the gift of gab.​
[sblock=Appearance, Personality and Backstory]*Age* 19
*Gender* Female
*Height* 5'9""
*Weight* 165 lb.
*Hair* Black
*Skin* Fair
*Eyes* Grey

*Description*A raven-haired beauty, Valeria tries to dress in outfits that combine fashion with utility.​
*Traits*Valeria moves with a swan's grace and talks with a tongue of silver.​Valeria is fussy about her own comforts and appearance.​*Ideal*People should be free to live their lives to the fullest!​*Bond*Valeria owes Veit her life, and would do anything he asked of her.  She also has a price on her head in solace after running out on their theives' guild before a major heist​*Flaw*Valeria is addicted to gambling, she knows it is a problem but still can't stop herself​
*Backstory*Born to a poor peasant family, Valeria was raised on a farm.  Her parents were killed during a terrible snowstorm that wiped out her family.​Making her way to Solace, she could not find work and was taken in by Fitz, a common thief and brigand who thought she might have some talent.  She proved to be quite succesful and was poised for a fine career in crime.​One night, her life changed.  A gruff dwarven bounty hunter tracked her down while she was about to play her part in a major heist.  The plot foiled, she was surprised when the dwarf let her go, but there was no profit in it in taking her in, and her pleas softened his heart.  He allowed her to go free if she swore an oath to stay on the right side of the law.​She traveled around, first attaching herself to a performing troupe, who let her in on the secrets of being a bard, then on her own.  Her niche was sword and dagger tricks and heroic poetry.  Veit kept in touch with her, to make sure she kept her oath.​​[/sblock][sblock=Skills & Proficiencies]*Proficiency Bonus:* +2

*Skills*
*Acrobatics +5*
Animal Handling -1
Arcana +0
Athletics +0
*Deception +5*
History +0
Insight -1
Intimidation +3
Investigation +0
Medicine -1
Nature +0
Perception -1
*Performance +5*
*Persuasion +5*
Religion +0
*Sleight of Hand +5*
*Stealth +5*
Survival -1
*Proficiencies*
_Armor_    Light Armor
_Weapons_    Simple Weapons, Hand Crossbows, Rapiers, Longswords, Shortswords
_Tools_    Dice, Thieves' Tools, Lute, Flute, Drum
_Languages_    Common, Dwarven[/sblock][sblock=Combat]*AC*  15
*Initiative*  +3
*Speed*  30 ft
*Passive Perception*  +9
*HP*  10
*Hit Dice*  1/1
1d6+2

*Saving Throws*
*Strength*  +0
_*Dexterity*_  +5
*Constitution*  +2
*Intelligence*  +0
*Wisdom*  -1
_*Charisma*_  +5
*Attacks*
*Rapier* Melee *+5 / 1d8+3* piercing _finesse_
*Dagger* Melee/Ranged *+5 / 1d4+3* piercing [20 / 60] _light, finesse, thrown_
*Dagger(Off-hand)* Melee/Ranged *+5 / 1d4* piercing [20 / 60] _light, finesse, thrown_
*Cantrips*
*Vicious Mockery* Ranged *+5 /  1d4 DC Wis DC 13* psychic [60] _ disadvantage on the next attack roll_
[/sblock][sblock=Features]*Background: *Criminal(Criminal Contact)You have a reliable and trustworthy contact who acts as your liaison to a network of other criminals. You know how to get messages to and from your contact, even over great distances; specifically, you know the local messengers, corrupt caravan masters, and seedy sailors who can deliver messages for you.​*Feats*
*Dual Wielder*
​
+1 bonus to AC while you are wielding a separate melee weapon in each hand
You can use two-weapon fighting even when the one-handed melee weapons you are wielding aren't light.
You can draw or stow two one-handed weapons when you would normally be able to draw or stow only one.
*Bard Features*
*Bardic Inspiration*
Use a bonus action on your turn to choose one creature other than yourself within 60 feet of you who can hear you. That creature gains one Bardic Inspiration die, a d6.​
Once within the next 10 minutes, the creature can roll the die and add the number rolled to one ability check, attack roll, or saving throw it makes.
Cha Mod [3] times per LR



*Human Features*
*Bonus Feat*
​*Bonus Skill*
​[/sblock][sblock=Spellcasting]
*Bard Spells*
*Spell Attack Bonus:*  +5
*Spell Save DC:*  13
*Bard Cantrips*
Light, Vicious Mockery​*Bard Spells Known:*  4
Healing Word, Faerie Fire, Tasha's Hideous Laughter, Unseen Servant​​
[/sblock][sblock=Money and Equipment]*Money*0 pp, 3 gp, 0 ep, 3 sp, 0 cp​*Carried*
Leather Armor
Rapier
Dagger(2)
Thieves' Tools
Backpack
Bedroll
Rations (5 days)
Waterskin
Costume (2)
Traveler's Clothes
[/sblock][sblock=Notes][/sblock]


----------



## jmucchiello

Charwoman Gene said:


> *Backstory*Born to a poor peasant family, Valeria was raised on a farm.  Her parents were killed during a terrible snowstorm that wiped out her family.​Making her way to Solace, she could not find work and was taken in by Fitz, a common thief and brigand who thought she might have some talent.  She proved to be quite succesful and was poised for a fine career in crime.​One night, her life changed.  A gruff dwarven bounty hunter tracked her down while she was about to play her part in a major heist.  The plot foiled, she was surprised when the dwarf let her go, but there was no profit in it in taking her in, and her pleas softened his heart.  He allowed her to go free if she swore an oath to stay on the right side of the law.​She traveled around, first attaching herself to a performing troupe, who let her in on the secrets of being a bard, then on her own.  Her niche was sword and dagger tricks and heroic poetry.  Veit kept in touch with her, to make sure she kept her oath.​




Some minor issues here. Most minor: 

Snowstorm: I failed to mention that Cade-Crable is comparable to Virginia Beach weather-wise. Granted, the existence of Empire Bay would mean lake-affect snow happens to the 5 eastern settlements. But snowstorms would still be rare. The point I guess is that if you told people how your family died they would think it was a freak accident.

Criminal background has a "specialty" selection. I'm guessing Burglar.

Solace is a very Human only city. So how did the dwarf Veit run into you? There is a caravansarai and trade grounds outside the city where non-humans can trade with the city. So that could work. But you would have to work out with eayess why Veit was even near Solace.

Fitz is your criminal contact, right? Human rogue in Solace. Is that all you want to control of his background? Up to you.

You might want to describe where and how you learned to play musical instruments.


----------



## jmucchiello

So, Veit is turning into a great savior. I think I have to ban the other two characters from being rescued in some manner by Veit.


----------



## SunGold

Hah, fair.

I wasn't going to have Breealee rescued by Veit, but did intend for him to be her connection to the party, since he's spent decades in the forest she lives in. She's a friendly sort, and would be curious about the lone dwarf who showed up in the woods, especially since she feels a bit like an outsider herself.

If it's alright with both of you, I'll stick with that.


----------



## jmucchiello

I'm glad you went with the forest. The roaming city of Ys should be a bit of mystery.  (Somehow I missed you comment about it a few pages back.)


I think I'd like most everyone to have two connections within the party. I don't like the idea of one character being a lynchpin. The second connection can be more casual than the first connection. ("Valeria was introduced to Breealee once by Veit" is almost sufficient.) And you aren't limited to two connections (or one either).

I realize making two connections at the moment might be hard as we only have 2 full charsheets and 3 full backgrounds fleshed out at the moment. So this might take a few rounds of OOC posts. Please get at least a rough draft of a background up if you haven't done so already.

Okay, so we have 
Perin, a Male Halfling Wolf-riding Ranger (TallIan), helped "escape" slavery by Veit
Veit Ironfist, a Male Dwarf Barbarian (eayess33), knows everyone 
Valeria, a Femalle Human Bard (Chairwoman Gene), stopped criminal ways by Veit
Breealee, a Female Forest Gnome Fey-Warlock (SunGold), friendly with Veit
a Conjurer of unknown race (Thateos)

Hopefully, now that the weekend is over, Thateos will have time to contribute more information about this conjurer.

I've also updated the thread title to indicate we are no longer recruiting. 

I also need to make some changes to the first post at some point. The measurements I gave in the first post don't really line up with the map I drew.


----------



## TallIan

jmucchiello said:


> So, Veit is turning into a great savior. I think I have to ban the other two characters from being rescued in some manner by Veit.




I meant it much more casually than that, more along the line of "look, a dwarf.  He probably won't kill me on sight.  Excuse me mister dwarf, do you know the way to the nearest town...north?... that's great, thanks, I owe you a beer or three."  I thought of having them cross paths again since then, but not sure how to work an urban bounty hunter and a wilderness ranger together very easily.

As for the second connection I think that Valeria or Breealee or both could know Perin from their wandering in and around the groaning forest.  Certainly with Valeria, it could build on the relationship with Viet - it was only one meeting 20 years ago.  The three of them could be well acquainted , if not best friends.

And lastly, my dream of a mounted archer died yesterday when I realised what they did with the action economy of the UA beastmaster.  The extra attack comes directly from the companion now, and you have no option for the PC to have 2 attacks.  It's built around the assumption that your companion attacks.  Making him a lancer doesn't work either, as the lance has disadvantage when within 5ft and a wolf doesn't have reach


----------



## SunGold

I'm happy for Bree to be acquainted with anyone who's spent a decent amount of time in the Groaning Forest (or anyone Veit brought out there once or twice). She probably wouldn't know anyone well unless they actually lived there, but she's got a warlock's cha, so she'd be friendly to anyone she crossed paths with on a regular basis.

I'll get my full stats & background up by the end of the day.


----------



## TallIan

Updated this post to include the full character.


----------



## jmucchiello

TallIan said:


> Updated this post to include the full character.




What's your favored enemy? You should put the revised ranger class features in the character sheet to reduce how often we need to find the PDF.


----------



## TallIan

jmucchiello said:


> What's your favored enemy? You should put the revised ranger class features in the character sheet to reduce how often we need to find the PDF.




Done, Somehow I left off half the ranger abilities and all the folk hero ones.  Goblinoids would be my choice, but you now get all humanoids.

I haven't put in a Defining Event because i hadn't envisaged a single major one but lots of little ones.  I will think on it though.  I will also tweak the back story to include an introduction to Bree.


----------



## Thateous

WIP 

I quite like this sheet so I'm adapting this from another character of mine.



[sblock=Everett CG ♂ High Elven Wizard 1]

[sblock=Appearance]
Size: Medium
Height: 6' 2"
Weight: 165 lb
Skin: fair
Eyes: Green
Hair: Sandy
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background/Noble]
  This six foot tall blonde haired, green eyed, fair skinned, dream boat of a man has success written all over him. One look at this handsome fellow makes men cuff their ladies and ladies cuff their men. Very knowledgeable in matters of the arcane, he regularly gets himself into trouble and has been knocked on his arse on more than one occasion. A mayoral decree forced him to put a glove on his "invisible hand", a cloak on his "unseen servant", and keep his "familiar" on his person to ease the civil unrest amongst the community. Frequents mid-range to upscale establishments and is regularly seen schmoozing unwed noble daughters and bar wenches alike. Despite his unruly behavior he is still popular among the common folk and is not above helping the less fortunate among them with a spell or two. With a loveable (sometimes read "punch-able") face you will spot from across the courtyard, you sure to want him involved in any adventuring schemes you have planned.
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Ability Scores]
Strength 8 (-1)
Dexterity 14 (+2)
Constitution 13 (+1)
Intelligence 16 (+3)
Wisdom 12 (+1)
Charisma 14 (+2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Essentials]
Total Hit Points: 7
HD: 1
Speed: 30 ft
Armor Class: 12 = +2 [Dex]
Initiative modifier: 2 = +2 [Dex]
Str save: -1 = -1 [Str]
Dex save: +2 = +2 [Dex]
Con save: +1 = +1 [Con]
Int save: +5 = +3 [Int] +2 [Prof]
Wis save: +3 = +1 [Wis] +2 [Prof] 
Cha save: +2 = +2 [Cha]

Languages: Common, Elven, Infernal, Draconic

Quarterstaff [1d8, 4 lb, bludgeoning]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]
[sblock=Level 0]
Acid Splash
Create Bonfire
Mage Hand
Poison Spray
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 1]
Find Familiar
Fog Cloud
Grease
Ice Knife
Tenser's Floating Disk
Unseen Servant
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock= Abilities]
*Arcane Recovery:* Once per day after a short rest, you can choose expended spell slots to recover equal to or less than half your wizard level (rounded up), and none of the slots can be 6th level or higher.

*Fey Ancestry:* You have advantage on saving throws against being charmed, and magic can’t put you to sleep.


*Trance:* You meditate deeply, remaining semiconscious, for 4 hours a day. After resting in this way, you gain the same benefit that a human does from 8 hours of sleep.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]
Acrobatics +2 = +2 [Dex]
Animal Handling +1 = +1 [Wis]
Arcana 5 = +3 [Int] +2 [Prof]
Athletics -1 = -1 [Str]
Deception +2 = +2 [Cha]
History +5 = +3 [Int] +2 [Prof]
Insight +3 = +1 [Wis] +2 [Prof]
Intimidation +2 = +2 [Cha]
Investigation +3 = +3 [Int]
Medicine +1 = +1 [Wis]
Nature +3 = +3 [Int]
Perception +3 = +2 [Prof] +1 [Wis]
Performance +2 =+2 [Cha]
Persuasion +4 = +2 [Cha] +2 [Prof]
Religion +3 = +3 [Int]
Sleight of Hand +2 = +2 [Dex]
Stealth +2 = +2 [Dex]
Survival +1 = +1 [Wis]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]
Gold 4gp 7sp
Total 50 lb

10 lb Leather Armor
10 lb Rations (1 day) x10
5 lb Water-skins x1
1 lb Quiver w/ Arrows x20
7 lb Bedroll
5 lb Rope (50', Hempen)
5 lb Backpack
2 lb Lantern (hooded)
3 lb Oil flasks x3
2 lb Horn
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## SunGold

Alright, here's Breealee.

I think you mentioned wanting to approve custom backgrounds, so:

[sblock=Forest Explorer]Feature: Wanderer (from Outlander)
Skills: Stealth, Acrobatics
Languages: Elvish, Sylvan

*Trait:* I feel as comfortable around animals as I do around people.
*Trait:* I'm quick to make friends with most who cross my path.
*Ideal:* I am a free spirit--no one tells me what to do.
*Bond:* I owe my newfound abilities to the spirit of the Groaning Wood, and don't yet know what they might cost me.
*Flaw:* I can become overexcited and act without thinking.[/sblock]
-------

*Breealee ("Bree") Topps*, Fey-Warlock 1

Breealee is a touch small even for a gnome, but her diminutive frame doesn't stop her from chasing adventure. Her mousy brown hair and moss-green eyes make her seem a living piece of the forest she so enthusiastically explores.

[sblock=Basics & Proficencies]*Race:* Forest Gnome  *Gender:* Female  *Class:* Fey-Warlock 1 *Background:* Custom - Forest Explorer *Alignment:* CG *Age:* 20

*HP:* 10 *HD:* 1 (d8)  *AC:* 15 (12 studded leather +3 dex) *Initiative:* +3 *Passive Perception:* 10

*Str:* 8 (-1)  *Dex:* 16 (+3) *Con:* 15 (+2)  *Int:* 10 (+0)  *Wis:* 10 (+0) *Cha:* 15 (+2)

*Proficencies:*

*Skills:* Nature (+2), Arcana (+2), Stealth (+5), Acrobatics (+5)
*Saving throws:* Wis, Cha
*Weapons:* Simple weapons
*Armor:* Light armor
*Tools:* None

*Languages:* Common, Gnomish, Elvish, Sylvan

*Gnome features:* 
_Darkvision_ - You can see in dim light within 60 feet of you as if it were bright light, and in darkness as if it were dim light. You can't discern color in darkness, only shades of grey.

_Gnome Cunning_ - You have advantage on all Int, Wis, and Cha saving throws against magic.

_Natural Illusionist_ - You know the _minor illusion_ cantrip. Int is your spellcasting ability for it.

_Speak with Small Beasts_ - Through sounds and gestures, you can communicate simple ideas with Small or smaller beasts.

*Warlock features:* 
_Fey Presence_ - As an action, you can cause each creature in a 10-foot cube originating from you to make a Wis saving throw against your Warlock spell save DC. The creatures that fail their saving throws are all charmed or frightened by you (your choice) until the end of your next turn. 1/ short or long rest. [/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]Spell attack mod: +4
Spell save DC: 12

Cantrips known: Eldritch Blast, Prestidigitation, Minor Illusion (Minor Illusion cast w/ Int)
Spells known: Hex, Protection from Evil and Good

Spell slots: 1 (1st)[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]Dagger x2 (+5 atk, 1d4+3 dmg)

Studded leather armor, staff, explorer's pack, traveler's clothes, tent, pouch containing 16 gp 5 sp[/sblock]
[sblock=History]Breealee grew up in a secluded village of gnomes in the Groaning Wood. She was happy in her youth, but as she grew older, it became increasingly clear that she didn't quite fit in with her fellow gnomes. While her peers took to subjects like the arcane arts or engineering, Bree had no talent for such things, and no amount of study seemed to help. She preferred to spend her days exploring the Groaning Wood, befriending the animals and people she crossed paths with.

One day, after a particularly frustrating afternoon of lessons, Bree packed her knapsack and left the village to clear her head. In her travels she met a fey spirit, an ancient man with a mossy beard and joints like gnarled roots. He listened to her worries, and after a long silence, he spoke. *"If you're unhappy here, then leave the forest, little one,"* he told her. *"And take a bit of home with you,"* he added with a smile. He reached a crooked finger out to her forehead, and she felt the rush of magic in her veins. Too excited for words, she hugged him tightly, and then scampered from the clearing. *"And you can always come home!"* he called after her with a laugh as she ran.

As Bree approached her village to pack and say goodbye, anxiety began to mingle with her excitement. As much as she enjoyed exploring the forest, she was apprehensive about adventuring beyond its borders. She was glad to have a few acquaintances who lived outside the forest, and hoped to see a familiar face or two when she headed toward town.[/sblock]


----------



## jmucchiello

Thateous said:


> WIP
> 
> Everett CG ♂ High Elven Wizard 1




I know it's a WIP but I'm just pointing out that it is missing a Background or a background.


----------



## jmucchiello

SunGold said:


> TL;DR on the rest - she'll meet the spirit of the Groaning Forest, who'll take pity on the little black sheep and grant her a bit of magic. She'll decide to head out into the world and use it to find her place.




Shouldn't that be TL;DW? 

I find it odd that Forest Explorer wouldn't give you Survival but I'll allow it.


----------



## SunGold

That would've worked too. Ultimately I liked stealth for staying safe from predators (and large blundering folk she just doesn't know yet), and acrobatics for nimble escapes when stealth fails.


----------



## jmucchiello

I've created the Rogue's Gallery thread. Finding the characters on 4 different pages of this thread is becoming unwieldy. Post everything approved so far over in the new thread and post here alterations before posting there yada yada yada.

I've moved the chargen rules from this thread to the RG thread. I've also removed from the first post here any descriptive data about Bit that doesn't agree with the map in the 2nd post.  I plan to have a few more bg details posted somewhere before we start, deities, places of interest in various towns, recent rumors, and eventually (drumroll) the hook. So, perhaps go skim the first post again a few days from now.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?598748-5E-RG-JM-s-New-Generic-Homebrew


----------



## TallIan

So after much thinking and gnashing of teeth over the fact that I can't make Perin a mounted archer, I've decided to make Perin a hobilar instead.

The complete character sheet is below, but the quick change is: He is now stout rather than lightfoot; his abilities have changed to reflect a STR fighter rather than DEX along with the appropriate weapons.

Lastly, I've tweaked his background to include Bree and Valeria as acquaintances.

Perin Wolfrider, Ranger

[SBLOCK=Mini Stats]
AC: 15
Initiative: +2
HP: 12

Offense:
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Features]
Stought Halfling
Increase DEX by 2 and CON by 1
Size: Small Speed: 25
Lucky: When you roll a 1 on an attack roll, ability check, or saving throw, you can reroll the die
Brave. Vou have advantage on saving throws against being frightened.
Halfling Nimbleness. Vou can move through the space of any creature that is of a size larger than yours.
Languages: Common; Halfling
Stout Resilience: advantage on saves vs poison and resistance vs poison damage

Folk Hero:
Skills: Animal Handling; Survival
Artisans Tools, Vehicles (Land)
Rustic Hospitality: You can find a place to rest, hide or recuperate among the common folk unless you have proved to be a danger to them. They will shield you from the law or someone looking for you, but will not risk their lives for you. 

Ranger (Level 1)
HD: d10
Armour, Light and Medium armour, shields
Weapon Proficiencies: Simple weapons; Martial weapons
Saves: STR, DEX
Skills: Nature; Animal Handling; Perception
Favoured enemy: (Humanoids); +2 weapon damage; advantage to track and recall information; gain 1 language (goblin)
Natural Explorer: Ignore difficult terrain; advantage on initiative rolls; on first turn of combat you have advantage vs creatures that have not yet acted. When traveling for an hour or more; difficult terrain doesn't slow your group; you can't get lost; remain alert to danger while engaged in another activity; move stealthily at normal pace while traveling alone; find twice as much food from foraging; while tracking you learn how many, the size and how long ago they passed.

Background: Folk Hero

[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Abilities and saves]
ABILITIES(mod/save)
STR*: 15 (+2/+4) 
DEX*: 14 (+2/+4)
CON: 15 (+2/+2)
INT: 9 (-1/-1)
WIS: 14 (+2/+2) 
CHA: 9 (-1/-1)

Profciency bonus: +2

OFFENSE:
Saber: +4 5ft 1d6+2 Finesse Light
ShortSword: +4 5ft 1d6(+2) Finesse Light
Crossbow: +4 80/320 1d8+2

SKILLS:
Athletics: +2

Acrobatics: 2
Sleight of Hand: 2
*Stealth: 4

Arcana: -1
History: -1
Investigation: -1
*Nature: +1
Religion: -1

*Animal Handling: +4
Insight: +2
Medicine: +2
*Perception: +4
*Survival: +4

Deception: -1
Intimidation: -1
Performance: -1
Persuasion: -1

Passive Perception: 12[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Equipment and Spells]
EQUIPMENT
Chain Shirt
Short Sword (2)
Light Crossbow
Bolts (40)
Explorers Pack (Backpack, a bedroll, a mess kit, a tinderbox, 10 torches, 10 days of rations, 
a waterskin. 50 feet hempen rope.

PP GP EP SP CP
0 1 0 0 0
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=personality and background]
DESCRIPTION
Personality: Perin’s young life as a slave has left him dour and quite. His isolated life in the wilderness hasn’t helped and he doesn’t open up easily about his past. He does talk easily, if bluntly about current events though.

TRAITS
Personality: I judge people by their actions, not their words.
Ideal: People deserve to be treated with dignity and respect.
Bond: I have a family, but l have no idea where they are. One day, I hope to see them again.
Flaw: I have trouble trusting in my allies.

BACKGROUND:
Perin was captured by hob-goblins in a raid on his home when he was very young. Perin was given the task of feeding the wolves by his captors who fully expected him to be part of the meal. But Perin showed an affinity with animals that kept him safe.

Once they realised that Perin actually cared for the creatures they took great delight in forcing him to kill the runts from each litter born. Perin managed to spirit away one runt pup and keep it safe, feeding it from his own meagre rations until it grew too big to hide in camp.

Perin smuggled his wolf pup out of camp, intent on setting him free, until it occurred to him that if he was out of camp he could escape. He wondered aimlessly through the wilderness for a few days before coming across a dwarf named Viet who directed Perin back to civilization.

Perin never fully integrated back into society, preferring the solitude of the wilderness and the company of his wolf Amarok. He did make good use of his time in captivity though, using what he learnt of hobgoblins, Perin has spent the last two decades tracking the creatures and alerting local farmsteads and villages of imminent raids. Earning himself a bit of a reputation.  Amarok grew up and formed his own pack and has long since passed away, but Perin still sees Amarok’s legacy patrolling the Groaning Forest.

Over the years he has gotten to know a few others that have spent some time in the Groaning forest; a gnome by the name of Bree and Human names Valeria.  *Plot hook reason for going back to town* Perin hopes to find Bree and Valeria, while calling them friends would be a stretch Perin doesn't know anyone else he could ask to help with this.  And besides he still owes Viet an ale.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jmucchiello

Your dex save should be +4. Otherwise good. We'll work on the plot hook before IC post #1.


----------



## TallIan

jmucchiello said:


> Your dex save should be +4. Otherwise good. We'll work on the plot hook before IC post #1.




Well spotted, I've posted him in the RG, waiting for the last few touches to the background


----------



## Charwoman Gene

I've reworked and updated Valeria, though she is now a half-elf.


----------



## SunGold

Ok, Bree's done. 

The only change is that her history is finished. Stats/skills/etc. remain the same.

I left the exact identity/motivations of her patron unknown. Whether his gifts were just the whims of a bored immortal and he's already forgotten her, or he has his own designs and she'll hear from her again...all up to you. I kinda like not knowing.


----------



## jmucchiello

Okay, move Bree to the RG thread. We have four characters ready now. 

 [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], how is your char coming? No rush, I might wait until after Thanksgiving to open the IC thread to avoid an immediate stall when we start.


----------



## Thateous

I have the background in my head, and the sheet just needs equipment and skills updated. Hoping to complete it here today...


----------



## Thateous

Ok, eat your heart out kids... Everett


----------



## jmucchiello

Thateous said:


> Ok, eat your heart out kids... Everett




You do not seem to have a background, although I'm guessing it's Sage. Please explicitly state your background somewhere. Please add "spells per day", the Researcher Sage feature description, and the benefits of having a familiar to your Abilities sblock. Also, what form does your familiar currently take? I don't dictate what a char sheet should look like but I do like to have as many things as possible on it to reduce wear and tear on the rule books. 

You can put what you have in the RG thread but you still have to come with how you know a couple of the existing characters (or one or two of the others perhaps would like to describe how they know Everett. Ladies?  )


----------



## SunGold

Well, I think he's more likely to know Valeria, as he doesn't seem the type to hang out in a forest. But maybe Bree's seen him hitting on a dryad once or twice?


----------



## Thateous

Nope, not the forest go lucky type of elf. He's actually a noble and I haven't decided on a familar form yet. Thinking kitty... will read up on everyone's backgrounds to see where I can fit in.


----------



## SunGold

This party is going to have a little menagerie. Perin's wolf, Everett's kitty, and Bree's pseudodragon. We'll be lucky if taverns let us in.


----------



## Charwoman Gene

SunGold said:


> This party is going to have a little menagerie.




From the char Gen info.



> I don't want a party menagerie.




XD


----------



## SunGold

lol, I took that to mean he didn't want the *PCs* to be a menagerie. Like, a bunch of tieflings/dragonborn/etc. I hope the party pets are alright!


----------



## jmucchiello

Yes, that's what it meant. Although it was more of "Aarockoka, tabaxi, and goliaths oh my" issue.


----------



## TallIan

We'll have to get Viet a pet ferret or something so he doesn't feel left out


----------



## eayres33

Then I can forget I had the weasel, I mean ferret,  and never have it do recon for us.


----------



## Thateous

Would there be any issue with a flying squirrel? Like the real world ones that just glide?

Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app


----------



## jmucchiello

As a familiar? I don't see why not. Str 4, Dex 13, climb 30, fly 20 (must land each round). Keen senses.


----------



## jmucchiello

Okay, Thateos, please finish your character and get him into the RG thread.

I'll be posting a few more background things for the campaign. I've created a calendar: 10 36-day months consisting of 6 6-day weeks, 5 seasons of 2 months each (Rights is a season between Spring and Summer), and 5 Festival days that divide the seasons and thus a 365 day calendar (no leap years). Names of months and days in the real posting. I'm also giving the gods names. The pantheon consists of 5 married couples, each getting their own month of dedication. There is only one church hierarchy for worship of all the 12 gods: yes there are two gods who aren't on the calendar.

The campaign will start on the day of the Sun Festival. It takes place between Rights and Summer on the longest day of the year. It is also traditionally the first day of the year. Bit's Sun Day Festival is known for having amusements involving water. This is just a heads up so you can get a head start on why your characters are in Bit. When I open the IC thread there will of course be more details for you to play off of.


----------



## jmucchiello

Thateos, one thing I forgot about with your background. Bit is an oligarchy of four families. There are other noble families in the town who own land but aren't part of the governing group. I'll be posting a small list of well known nobles in the city. Do you want to be a part of the ruling families (meaning like 3rd son of 2nd brother and 8th in line for head of house) or do you want to be among the lesser nobles where you might be closer to head of your line?

Additionally, do you live in town, in a remote mansion, or some other place? 

I had planned to give an outsider's view of the nobles of Bit (especially the four well-known families) but if you want to be involved at all with those families, I'll expand on the NPCs there.


----------



## Thateous

I will take the former of the two options, 3rd son of 2nd brother and 8th in line for head of house...

Living in town, and rubbing elbows with the other families.


----------



## jmucchiello

So, that will mean you are expected to show up to a few parties. No one is in any rush to marry you to some other 3rd daughter of the 2nd brother unless it becomes politically necessary. Your time is mostly your own and if you decide to run off into the woods for a few months, no one will notice other than your mother (why doesn't he write?). The family I'm putting you in is the Tommilson family. They own lands to the east of Bit along the Leeds River. Their holdings a bit smaller than the other three families but they own a lot of mills along the river. The main house hold is a large manor/keep in the village of Leed's Crossing about ten miles east of Bit. (A close up view of the villages surrounding Bit is in progress.)

The Tommilson's are very active among the four ruling families. Other families include:

the Greygour family: focused to the south of Bit and in town they run the docks. They are prime rivals to the Tommilson house.
the Puth'Sayol family: Half-elven/Elven. Owns lands north of Bit, an offshoot of a Cade-Crable noble house. Keep the piece between the other houses.
the Rillstone family: A reclusive group who own the lands north of the Leeds and east of Bit.


----------



## jmucchiello

I've opened the [thread="601348"]IC thread[/thread]. The campaign has been named "A Bit of Trouble" (update your bookmarks right away  ).

Basically a festival in Bit takes place two days from now. The initial phase of the IC is to allow you to roam around, get to Bit, and enjoy a nice relaxing summer festival.


----------



## jmucchiello

I've updated the 2nd post in the IC thread with a closer view of Bit. This should make it easier to get around. There will be more places of interest added to the map as time goes by. 

I'll post an update probably Friday unless someone goes somewhere that needs DM help. Invent locations as you need them. Bit may not be big, but it has most things a city has.


----------



## SunGold

Hmm, Perin's question about a place to stay has me wondering...



jmucchiello said:


> The inns are packed with higher class folk than they might normally host. Houses are renting out space to travelers.




Does this mean our broke-joker level-1 PCs are priced out of inns (barring maybe Everett), or shall I just make up an inn in some part of town to answer him?


----------



## Thateous

SunGold said:


> Hmm, Perin's question about a place to stay has me wondering...
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean our broke-joker level-1 PCs are priced out of inns (barring maybe Everett), or shall I just make up an inn in some part of town to answer him?




Perhaps if you inquire, I could set you up in a couple of guest rooms at the estate?


----------



## jmucchiello

There are probably dives in Ship Bottom and The Commons that you can still afford if you don't mind sharing a room. Room rates are not higher (maybe double PHB) the problem is all the Wealthy and Comfortable Inns are full so people who normally go there are overpaying at Modest Inns making them mostly full. If you want to make an Investigation check to find an available modest room (DC 13 today, DC 15 tomorrow and the actual festival day) you can.

Everett could put people up in the Estate on Governor's Island and get a good berating for letting "these ruffians" in. Monti Sellerus is the house steward in charge of giving guests rooms at the estate. She's about 50 years old and is use to Everett's bulls--t. 

When you guys finish eating , I plan to make a post. Any idea what district you were in? I'm guessing Everett is too well known to hang out in the richer districts and was probably trolling The Square when he ran into the others.

I was hoping Valeria @Morrus; would already be active before my second post. Until I hear from her, I'll just assume Valeria's slowly making her way to Bit.


----------



## SunGold

Ok, thanks for the info.

I just had Bree drop a hint rather than outright ask. She can tell that Everett's well-to-do from his dress and bearing, but since she's never left the Groaning Forest, I doubt she'd know his family name, or that they have an estate here.


----------



## jmucchiello

She would know the family name is one of the oligarchs of Bit. At a minimum it was seem familiar even if you can't remember the oligarchy part. But I doubt anyone has mentioned his last name.


----------



## SunGold

He did actually give his family name already, but I'll leave my post as-is. I'll just assume Bree has only a vague recollection of the name, and doesn't necessarily know his family estate is here.


----------



## jmucchiello

I must have missed that. Still, if he leads you to governor's island, you will get the reminder.


----------



## Charwoman Gene

Severe apologies, I started a new job and .... blah blah life stuff...


----------



## jmucchiello

Charwoman Gene said:


> Severe apologies, I started a new job and .... blah blah life stuff...




Story starts out slowly so maybe Valeria doesn't show up in Bit until "tomorrow".


----------



## Thateous

Congrats on the job

Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app


----------



## jmucchiello

After a few more meet and greet posts, I'll advance time to near evening. A few chars have indicated intent to see Gurum's Golems. Before that there's estate, I'm guessing.

CG, I doubt Valeria forgot the annual mid summer festival was going to happen. More likely she forgot how close to the day it was. Other cities are also celebrating the day. Bit just tends to overdo it.


----------



## Thateous

[roll0]


----------



## SunGold

Perception: 1D20 = [11] = 11


----------



## eayres33

Veit perception: 1D20+3 = [12]+3 = 15


----------



## TallIan

Perin Perception: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12


----------



## Thateous

[roll0]


----------



## Charwoman Gene

Perception: 1D20-1 = [6]-1 = 5


Oh look, a butterfly.


----------



## Thateous

[roll0]


----------



## jmucchiello

Okay, obviously I've let this scene drag too much so let's fast forward a bit. Does the party want to 
1) follow the bear to the circus with the bear's guards
2) head over to the Tommilson family estate with Everett
3) something else

Please post your preference and we will be jumping to a new location.


----------



## eayres33

I like 2) head over to the Tommilson family estate with Everett


----------



## Charwoman Gene

I will follow the group.


----------



## TallIan

2 works for me too


----------



## Thateous

My mistake guys. For some reason I thought tenser's disk was capable of slow flight.


----------



## jmucchiello

Should I shut this down? Open up recruitment? Seems there's only two of you left. SunGold hasn't logged in all year. eayres33 hasn't logged in two weeks.

I admit I didn't really start this game with a bang. But it should be getting to the interesting bits about now but I don't think it works with just Everett and Perin.

 [MENTION=6853819]TallIan[/MENTION],  [MENTION=6808932]eayres33[/MENTION],  [MENTION=5044]Charwoman Gene[/MENTION],  [MENTION=6801671]SunGold[/MENTION],  [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION]


----------



## Thateous

I say try to open recruitment again, but I'm okay with any route you pursue.


----------



## TallIan

I would say open recruitment again and carry on for now with Everet and Perin, once Perin gets his pet, that'll help - it might mean that I adjust his planned build slightly.  I know [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION] is dependable, I like to think that I am, though starting work again is proving time consuming.

PbP is a horrible beast in terms of retention, but I don't like letting things peter out.


----------



## Thateous

Agreed. Even I'm starting to fizzle a bit, but this is my only outlet for D&D, so I couldn't give it up.


----------



## jmucchiello

*RECRUITING Once Again*

Hi, game started and petered out. The IC and RG threads have some background material. The PCs have discovered a problem in a town outside of Bit and are probably headed that way. So new characters should be easy to work in.

Everett and Perin are the PCs who are still around. So check them out in the RG thread[/thread] if you want to avoid duplicating classes.


----------



## EarlyBird

I've had a game drop and now have the time to join if you'll have me.

Will have something worked up by the end of the day.


----------



## jmucchiello

Sounds good, EB.


----------



## EarlyBird

Here's what I got...


​
[sblock=Keth]
Race: Half-Orc
Class/Level: Cleric 1
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Size: Medium
Type (Subtype): Humanoid (orc)
Init: +0
Speed: 30ft
Senses: Passive Perception: 14
Languages Common, Orc
Background: Soldier
Ispiration: none

STATISTICS
Str 17 (+3), Dex 10 (+0) , Con 15 (+2), Int 08 (-1), Wis 14(+2), Cha 12 (+1)

AC: 16 (ringmail, shield)
HP: 10 (1d8 +2)
Prof. Bonus +2
Proficiencies: All armors and shields, all simple and martial weapons
Tools: Vehicles(land), Dice
Feats: none
Saves: WIS +4, CHA +3
Special Defenses: none

Combat:
MELEE: Battleaxe +5 ATK, 1d8+3 slashing, versatile (1d10)
MELEE: Mace +5 ATK, 1d6+3 bludeoning
MELEE/RANGE: Dagger +5 ATK, 1d4+3 piercing; finesse, light, range (20/60)

Skills:
+0 (dex) Acrobatics
+2 (wis) Animal Handling
-1 (int) Arcana
+5 (str) Athletics*
+1 (cha) Deception
-1 (int) History
+4 (wis) Insight*
+3 (cha) Intimidation*
-1 (int) Investigation
+2 (wis) Medicine
-1 (int) Nature
+4 (wis) Perception*
+1 (cha) Performance
+1 (cha) Persuasion
+1 (int) Religion*
+0 (dex) Sleight of Hand
+0 (dex) Stealth (disadvantage)
+2 (wis) Survival
* proficient

Racial:
+2 STR, +1 CON
Size: Medium
Speed: 30 feet
Darkvision: 60'
Menacing: gain proficiency in the Intimidation skill
Relentless Endurance: When reduced to zero hit points, but not killed outright, you may drop to one hit point instead. Usable 1/long rest
Savage Attacks: When you score a critical hit with a melee weapon attack, you can roll one of the weapon's damage dice one additional time and add it to the extra damage of the critical hit.
Languages: Common, Orc

Soldier:
Skills: Athletics and Intimidation
Tools: Vehicles(land) and one Gaming Set
Feature: Military Rank (Sergeant) 

Cleric:
- Divine Domain: War
 - Bonus Proficiencies: Gain proficiencey with all martial weapons and heavy armor
 - War Priest : 2/long rest, When you use the Attack action, you can make one weapon attack as a bonus action.
 - Domain Spells: divine favor, shield of faith
- Spellcasting:
 - Cantrips: toll the dead, light, mending
 - Spells Prepared: 3
 - Spell save DC 12
 - Spell attack +4
 - Ritual Casting
 - Spellcasting Focus: holy symbol

Combat Gear: 
ring mail
shield
battleaxe
mace
daggers x2

Other Gear:
holy symbol - amulet
rope, 50' hempen
clothes, traveler's
Backpack
- bedroll
- mess kit
- tinderbox
- torches 10/10
- rations 10/10
- waterskin
- sack
- whetstone
- common clothes
Belt Pouch
- bone dice
- loose coins

Treasure:
GP: 27 SP: 8 CP: 8

Carrying Capacity: 255 lbs
Push/Drag/Lift: 510 lbs
Climb: 15' Swim: 15'
Long Jump: 17' & 8.5'
High Jump: 6' & 3'
Hold Breath: 3 minutes

Personality: 
Trait: I hate bullies. Bullies get axed in the face.
Trait: I can stare down a hell hound without flinching.
Ideal: We all share in the work, so we all share in the reward.
Bond: Those who fight beside me are those worth dying for.
Flaw: I obey the law (and orders), even if those laws cause misery.

Sex: Male
Age: 24
Height: 6'-3"
Weight: 242lbs
Hair Color: Dark brown, 
Facial Hair: none
Eye Color: brown
Skin Tone: light grey
Scars/Tattoos: none
Description: A hulking figure Keth wears his hair in a bowl cut (helment cut?) and has one prototuding tusk above his lip that has been broken off. His skin looks near sickly so he exposes as little of his arms and legs as possible. He also has very hairy shoulders, chest, stomach, and legs. 

Background: Still reading some of the world posts will have one up next week. Until then I randomly rolled in Xanathar's Guide. (see notes)

Notes:
Knew who both of his parents were.
One parent an orc and one a human
born in a cart or wagon
one other sibling - older
raised by adoptive family
absent parent mother - abandoned me (human)
absent parent father - dissappeared (orc)
lifestyle comfortable
encampment or village in wilderness
had a few close friends and lived a normal childhood
I became a soldier because I wanted fame and fortune joining a mercenary company and selling my sword to the highest bidder
I became a cleric because I saw injustice in the world and felt moved to take a stand against it
age 21-30 life events = 2
1. Made friends with an adventurer
2. I was wrongly asscused of a crime - counterfeiting, although part of the crime I was found not guiltly (set up?)
[/sblock]


----------



## jmucchiello

Looks good with a brief look. If you read the chargen you know I wanted folks to know one another so that "made friends" background could be one of the party members. Look them up in the RG to see who fits.


----------



## EarlyBird

Does it have to be a current player's character or maybe I was called in to replace someone who can't make the trip to Leed's Crossing. 

The send for my character, and he takes their place? Hmmm have full background MON


----------



## jmucchiello

Going to Leed's is completely ad hoc. There was no plan to go there. There were rumors and now the rumors imply something nefarious. And everyone seems to have just arrived in town for the festival without any kind of recent links to outside folks. Everett is related to someone in Leed's Crossing and has discovered something bad must have happened and that's why his cousin is not here in Bit.

And there is a time constraint. OTOH, they could just meet you on the road to Leeds.


----------



## Thateous

One of them could turn down going to Leed and suggest we find his character as he was looking for adventure/heading that way anyways, etc.


----------



## jmucchiello

That could work.


----------



## EarlyBird

Then your pick jmucchiello, I'll fill in the name of that character as the adventure friend I met in my background.


----------



## jmucchiello

I'll post something IC, maybe Monday or Tuesday. I'm hoping for more than one replacement.


----------



## Matthan

I'd be interested in tossing my hat in the ring if you'd have me.  I'll probably need until Sunday night/Monday morning to get you a character though.


----------



## jmucchiello

I will have anyone who can reasonably commit to not disappearing without at least sending a "sorry I can't participate any more" message. 

The first post of the RG thread has the character creation rules. The links to the RG and IC threads are in the first post of this thread. And don't forget about the need to have a link to party. With Earlybird's entry at the same time, you could choose to know his character, Keth, or one of the existing PCs.


----------



## EarlyBird

Here's what I have so far, everything is changeable as needed to help fit in.

[sblock=Background]
Whenever he's asked about his past Keth's face takes on a serious frown. Not sure if the whole story he was told was the truth he relays what he knows to be fact.

Left for dead as a newborn on the fringes of the Groaning Forest, he was lucky to be found by a group of hunters risking the dark forest. Why was he abandoned? What did he do to be cast out into the wilds only hours old? Keth had no answers to those questions, only a silent thank you to the gods above for sending the woodmen who found him crying naked in the cold.

They hailed from a homestead near Groaning, a small three family farm that tried to stay out of the politics of the world. A place to work, love, and grow old. Had Keth no orc blood in his veins he may have stayed and hunted and tilled until his hairs turned as gray as his skin. 

It was the emblem of the Ten Swords that called to that blood. They passed through once every year, trading news, tobacco, and shells from the coast. Keth was enthralled by the arms and armor each mercenary carried and by the tales of battles and monster-slaying they told around the fire. When he became a man in the eyes of his adoptive family, it was with heavy hearts that they consented to his wishes to join the mercenary company.

It was during his time with the Ten Swords that he came across his older half-brother, but he talks little and frowns, saying his not sure what he learned from him was the whole-truth. Keth never blamed the man for the actions of their mother and they parted as friends. 

He also met ___________ on his travels across the Old Empire and the two became a good team, having a few side adventures of their own. One of those adventures involved revealing a counterfeit scam being ran by the Ten Swords own quartermaster. It was Keth's bad luck to be the person caught using fake coin to try and purchase goods for the mercenary group. Kept in jail for three days the half-orc warrior found himself on his knees asking for help from The Family of the Tierden'Tor, more than trusting in the corrupted system of men. ___________ discovered the mint's location and proof of the quartermaster switching the real gold he was given for purchases with his fake currency. Together they brought the whole operation down and during the fight with the quartermaster and his devilish ally Keth was aided by the gods N'drovio and Essembri, taking his first steps on a new path.

Although found not guilty by the local officials, he was dismissed from the Ten Swords unjustly. Maybe this was the gods will, but he was unsure and needed answers, so he traveled to Bit with ________ seeking them. [/sblock]


----------



## jmucchiello

Veit Ironfist is the best fit for that background. Check him out in the RG if you like. I like the Ten Swords.

You split up with Veit when you arrived in Bit so you could seek out your family at the inn they usually stay at during the festival. Veit said he would catch up with you there later. I'll work out how Veit trades places with you. You can write up about seeing your family again after being away for a while in the IC if you like. And then I'll tie it together with Everett and Perin heading out of town.


----------



## EarlyBird

Will do. But are you talking about meeting his adoptive family who came in to enjoy the festival? Or his real mother who threw him away - (that will not be a nice meeting).


----------



## Matthan

My schedule has been busier than I anticipated and I haven't had time to get a character for this game.  I completely understand if you need to move on.


----------



## jmucchiello

EarlyBird said:


> Will do. But are you talking about meeting his adoptive family who came in to enjoy the festival? Or his real mother who threw him away - (that will not be a nice meeting).




Oh, the adopted family, certainly. You would have to seek out your mother to find her. Perhaps your adopted family gives you a hint to her location (that they never told you before). You can write reactions for your family members if you want.


----------



## jmucchiello

Matthan said:


> My schedule has been busier than I anticipated and I haven't had time to get a character for this game.  I completely understand if you need to move on.




If you bow out, that's better than joining and then bowing out. Be well.


----------



## EarlyBird

jmucchiello said:


> Veit Ironfist is the best fit for that background. Check him out in the RG if you like. I like the Ten Swords.
> 
> You split up with Veit when you arrived in Bit so you could seek out your family at the inn they usually stay at during the festival. Veit said he would catch up with you there later. I'll work out how Veit trades places with you. You can write up about seeing your family again after being away for a while in the IC if you like. And then I'll tie it together with Everett and Perin heading out of town.




Veit will do great. He could have tracked down the quartermaster while Keth was in jail, using his bounty hunter abilities. FIts very nice indeed. Will finish up the background and post in the IC (meeting folks) unless you need me to wait.


----------



## jmucchiello

Yeah, post about meeting your adopted family. Go to town on that. Once you do, I'll get the PCs to swing by and pick you up.


----------



## Matthan

I think that's what I'm going to do on this occasion.  I misjudged my time.  Hopefully, I didn't deter any others from jumping in.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

I'm interested if there is still room. I've had 2 PbPs fall apart on me, so I know your pain, but I've never dropped out, and I always alert folks if I'm going to be unavailable for a bit. I limit myself to one active PbP at a time.  It will be tomorrow afternoon before I can put a character together. I'm thinking either a Dragonborn paladin or an elven fighter aiming at arcane archer. (Assuming I won't step on Perrin's toes). But I'm pretty flexible.  If you object to Dragonborn, for example, or think another class/role would fill things out better, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## jmucchiello

Welcome. Dragonborn is fine. I don't think anything above would cause any issues. Create what you would like.


----------



## Thateous

Haven't seen a party with no humans in a while...


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Surina's basic info is below.  I do have some questions to fill out her backstory:  Could she have gotten weapon training at the Church?  Her background is acolyte, so I have her serving in the Church in Bit, but decideing to follow the way of the warrior/paladin.  Would she have needed to leave Bit for that training?  I'm also not sure who her contact/relationship should be with.  Having read the IC Thread, i can say she's not likely to have much patience with Everett's seemingly thoughtless comments.  Religiously, she is most drawn to Essembri which would give her a connection with Keth.

[sblock=Delmirev Surina-stats]
Silver Dragonborn Paladin 1

HP: 12
AC: 18 (Chain +shield)
PP:  10

Str: 16 (+3)
Dex: 10 (0)
Con: 14 (+2)
Int:  10 (0)
Wis: 10 (0)
Cha: 16 (+3)

Proficiencies
Wis save (+2); Char Save (+5)
Insight (+2); Medicine (+2); Persuasion (+5); Religion (+2)

Weapons/attacks
Javelin (+5 to hit; 1d6+3 dmg)
Longsword (+5 to hit; 1d8+3) 
Breath Weapon: 15ft cone 2d6 cold damage DC 14 Con save for half damage (1/short rest)

[/sblock]

I used standard starting equipment, then I saw average gold + 5 in the notes; does starting equipment and gold work or should I redo?

I'm not sure how much detail on features, etc. you want here; I built her on DnD Beyond (DDB) and intend to use DDB as the "sheet" I keep current.  But I can provide everything here, too, if you want me to.  (If you have a DDB account and want to set up a "campaign" there so you can see my sheet, that's o.k. with me.)

[sblock=Surina's Backstory]
Surina grew up in her family's home in the Commons.  Her parents were makers of wine and cider, supplying the needs of several of the modest taverns and food stalls in town.  While her parents were fair and principled in their business, Surina learned early that not everyone was: she saw the poverty and danger of parts of the Commons and the Dinge. 
 She watched with envy and a sense of misgiving as the wealthier families in town often did as they pleased, sometimes cheating more modest but honest merchatns.  Devout even as a child, when Surina was old enough, she became an acolyte at the Church.  She thought in doing so that she could become a force for good and for justice, but she found herself feeling confined and stifled.  Physical pursuits came easier than studying theology.  She began to understand that she could fight for justice best if she learned to actually fight, and so trained as a warrior, committed to defending the underdog, and standing up for what is right. [/sblock]


----------



## jmucchiello

I don't do DDB so export the character as well as you can and post it to the RG thread (link in first post). Keep it relatively up to date with stuff like inventory, spells, etc. You can certainly know Keth. You heard his family was in town and were visiting when Veit, Perrin, and Everett arrived. Thus, you can hop on board immediately, right now in the IC. Having overheard Keth, Veit, and Everett, she could decide to join them since she was curious about the issue with Leed's Crossing and perhaps one of the other priests in the local temple mentioned someone should go check that out.

Standard starting equipment is fine, and you can have the spare 5 gold, too. Religion: Bit could have helped you train as a paladin. Or you could have been trained in Cade-Crable (a much larger city). Up to you. The summer festival in Bit is a reason for lots of people to flock to smallish Bit.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

IC post is up.  I'll try to get Surina up in the RG tomorrow.  Had planned to tonight, but it's been a long day and dinner didn't sit the best with me.


----------



## jmucchiello

Welcome to the game.


----------



## Zadolix

Hi jmucchiello, are you still recruiting?

I started D&D 5E this year and am currently DM for 2 LMoP groups in real life. However I'm looking to also be a player in my own spare time and play by post seems like the perfect way to integrate that with my work/family life. I can most certainly meet the minimum 2 posts a week easily. I am from the UK so I suppose my posts will a different time to the others which is no bad thing.

I've never done play by post before but I had a quick read of your world and setting and would be interested in joining, I already have a character concept ready to go and would just need to do the creation process.

With me being new to Play by post I just need a little guidance. So OOC thread is for all OOC conversation, RG is essentially the character roster of the party and IC the main thread where the game happens?

Also do I just handtype all of my character creation stuff or do you guys use a builder? I have an account on DnD Beyond which I can use or I can handtype it as I have the players handbook and other physical supplement books available to myself. My character would be very straightforward anyway.

Please let me know


----------



## jmucchiello

Sure. We started with 5 PCs. We can continue with 5 PCs. I don't use DDB so while you can build your character there, you will have to export it to something usable on the forums. I can't really guide you on that. 

Your understanding of the three threads is correct although minor OOC info can be placed in the IC thread using the BBCode [ OOC ] (without the spaces). ENWorld's BBCode is enhanced in several ways to help with PbP. The [ ROLL ] tag allows you to roll dice. [ ROLL ]1d20+5[ /ROLL ] will do what it says: [roll0]. EDIT: Nice roll. When you edit a post with a roll in it, you will see [ roll0 ] for the 1st roll, [ roll1 ] for the 2nd roll, etc. In that way, you can't really edit the rolls in a post.

Post your character here and when I approve it, you can copy it to the RG thread.


----------



## Zadolix

Thanks for accepting me as a fifth player, super excited! Great thanks for the instructions on how to do rolls,  I'll do one here just to test.

[roll0]

I'll get my character created and backstory fleshed out ASAP. Should be real easy to slot me in with what I'm going for and hopefully not step on anyone's toes.


----------



## Zadolix

Also, which players are still active so I know who to link my character to? Can Veit be one of them?


----------



## Thateous

Veit knows everybody it seems. Welcome to the party.


----------



## jmucchiello

Veit is not one of the remaining players though.

Everett and Perrin are the remaining players who started the game.
Keth just joined and used Veit as his hook.
Surina is the latest to join and used Keth as her hook. (And will get her character into the RG thread soon.)

Can you give us the broad strokes of you character: name, race, class, background, gender?

And yes, now is the perfect time to jump into the game.


----------



## Zadolix

Okay I'll check out their backstories and have a think who I can link up with.  Sure I'll give you broadstrokes now and then flesh it all out later when I've got some more time to do a write up.

Name: Zadolix Blackbeard
Race: Hill Dwarf
Alignment: Neutral Good
Age: 132
Class: Fighter
Background: Sailor
Gender: Male

Zadolix is the owner's son of a wealthy Dwarven Merchant Freight company that is family run, known as the Blackbeard Clan, who deal in exporting the precious metals from the Kaurshale mines to the non Dwarven colonies out into the various city states. He will be unusual in that he has sea legs for a dwarf and is quite the free spirit, esteeming that business, as they say, is good for society. In that sense he is less traditional than some of his counterparts and enjoys the freedom and exploration that trade and a life at sea gives him. As the heir of the business Zadolix sees it important to prove his own worth and often escorts the metal exports himself in person along with fellow workers and has learnt a thing or two in his time fending off would be pirates and vagabonds who would seek to plunder the  Kaur shale mines goods. 

I plan to have Zadolix make a delivery of goods to Bit, and then follow up the delivery by visiting locations in the nearby vicinity with the intention of finding potential new clients for Dwarven metal exports. I'll have a think about how he knows a couple of the other players, and flesh everything else out. 

Is this workable for you?


----------



## Zadolix

Alternatively he could be delivering to Bit and then moving on to investigate why trade has slowed to a halt further in land up the river if that's easier to write in?


----------



## EarlyBird

Zadolix said:


> Alternatively he could be delivering to Bit and then moving on to investigate why trade has slowed to a halt further in land up the river if that's easier to write in?




Welcome to pbp, I too am newish. And that hook will probably work best.  No trade making it to port will make a dwarf wish to investigate. 

Question - Are you taking the Ship's Passage as your background trait? I think it would be very helpful in later adventures shoudl we wish to travel. 

And again welcome.


----------



## Zadolix

EarlyBird said:


> Welcome to pbp, I too am newish. And that hook will probably work best.  No trade making it to port will make a dwarf wish to investigate.
> 
> Question - Are you taking the Ship's Passage as your background trait? I think it would be very helpful in later adventures shoudl we wish to travel.
> 
> And again welcome.




Okay I'll work with that angle then. Oh yes I'd definitely be taking ships passage, leveraging his business contacts and business reputation as a well established exporter. The family business would mainly deal with the Dwarven exports but also take on contracts for shipping any businesses goods with protection for a price.


----------



## EarlyBird

Great then, I wonder if there are cannons in jmucchiello's world???


----------



## jmucchiello

Zadolix said:


> Alternatively he could be delivering to Bit and then moving on to investigate why trade has slowed to a halt further in land up the river if that's easier to write in?




Sorry, no trade has noticeably stopped. This phenomenon is only a couple days old. The reason no one is investigating is because most folk in the region have spent the last few days traveling to Bit for the festival. Also, remember Bit is not really a big city. It hold 8000 people normal, 20000 during the festival. Bit is like an 1830s version of Kansas City: just west enough to help serve the western settlers and just east enough to still be "civilization".


----------



## Zadolix

Okay, perhaps stick with the idea of visiting and trying to establish more business contacts in Bit. And then perhaps hearing of this local phenomenon while docked in town during the festival. Do these ideas sound okay to you? If so I can commit to them and do a write up.

Hopefully later I'll be able to do a full read up of the IC thread to see what has gone on too.


----------



## jmucchiello

I have a thought. You could be from the Leed's Crossing area and you could meet the group on the road. This might impact what equipment you are carrying as you would "know" what wrong in Leed's Crossing. Or if you prefer a less dramatic entry, just pick another PC whom you know and if they said "we're going to look into trouble up in Leed's Crossing" you would naturally respond, "you want my help?"


----------



## jmucchiello

Zadolix said:


> Okay, perhaps stick with the idea of visiting and trying to establish more business contacts in Bit. And then perhaps hearing of this local phenomenon while docked in town during the festival. Do these ideas sound okay to you? If so I can commit to them and do a write up.



I don't want you to be on a boat. The rumor point is that no boats have made it down river at all. Have you looked at the various maps in the IC thread? River traffic into Bit has to pass Leed's Crossing. Frankly, boat traffic on the river is rare as the river is rather swift outside of the city and there's a fall just past Leed's Crossing that makes it inconvenient to trade by boat on the river. This is why seeing a whole town of folk arrive in Bit by boat is "an event". But people forget all the loading of boats on wagons and hauling the boats back home after the festival.



> Hopefully later I'll be able to do a full read up of the IC thread to see what has gone on too.



There's not much in the IC but the PC meeting one another and corralling a bear. But sure, you can read it.


----------



## Zadolix

I was thinking of having just arrived in Bit at the Wharf in Ship Bottom so that I'm actually on land. My initial idea was having sailed from the Koarshale mines with goods and delivered them to Bit just as the festival is about it hit. Then I stay in town a while to see what's going on, catch wind of the rumors and then bump into another PC. 

I think I'll meet the party on the road then just to keep it simple for now


----------



## Skarsgard

Are you still looking for players or has the last spot been filled?


----------



## jmucchiello

Sorry, Skarsgard, 5th spot just filled. I don't think six would be a good idea.


----------



## jmucchiello

Zadolix said:


> I was thinking of having just arrived in Bit at the Wharf in Ship Bottom so that I'm actually on land. My initial idea was having sailed from the Koarshale mines with goods and delivered them to Bit just as the festival is about it hit. Then I stay in town a while to see what's going on, catch wind of the rumors and then bump into another PC.
> 
> I think I'll meet the party on the road then just to keep it simple for now




You could have arrived by ship from the dwarven mines. That does work. You just need a reason that you were wandering around the commons and managed to run into the party, someone of whom you already knew, and get yourself invited along. 

Meeting on the road also works. You could be in Little Bit for some reason when you meet the party. Or you could be traveling to Bit from Forrest's End and just so happen to hook up with the party as they reach Leed's Crossing.




EarlyBird said:


> Great then, I wonder if there are cannons in jmucchiello's world???




Hmm, I wonder if there are...


----------



## ArwensDaughter

My RG post is up; let me know if anything's missing or if you need more detail about something.


----------



## Zadolix

My RG post is up too and I will be tying myself to Surina since she is from Bit (I can make an easy connection) 

I've left my story open ended enough that I'll find the party in Bit as I'm searching for Surina at the Lounging Goose


----------



## jmucchiello

Nice background. I liked the part with Strife. Okay. I'll get you guys on the road north sometime Wednesday. Continue introductions if you like.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Wanted to ask a question about rolls.  i find enworld's built in roller frustrating to use, especially since editing posts with rolls is problematic.  In my previous pbp game here, I use cayotecode.  I do the roll there, it provides a url and/or bbcode snippet which I paste here, which allows for verification of the roll.  I've included an example below, set up as a perception roll.

Also, a related question, do you want us to roll both attack and damage at the same time (to speed things up) or wait to roll damage until we know if the attack hit?

Perception: 1D20 = [16] = 16


----------



## jmucchiello

You can use coyotecode if you like. Just always put your character name in the "notes" field. So the above would be "Perception for Surina: ...."

Roll everything you can possibly roll up front. (for example, if you have sneak attack, roll it (separately from damage) in case by the time your turn comes up, sneak attack applies it's already rolled.) So you might have something like this:
Surina Attack with short sword: 1D20+3 = [1]+3 = 4
1D6+1 = [5]+1 = 6


----------



## jmucchiello

Waiting for Everett and Perin to act before going much further.
 [MENTION=6853819]TallIan[/MENTION] [MENTION=6677510]Thadeus[/MENTION]


----------



## Thateous

Close, but not quite me. I'll go post right meow.


----------



## jmucchiello

Oops. Sorry to Thadeus if he exists.


----------



## Thateous

[roll0]

I would post my action but it requires them to stay together.


----------



## Charwoman Gene

jmucchiello said:


> I will have anyone who can reasonably commit to not disappearing without at least sending a "sorry I can't participate any more" message.




Sorry I vanished with no trace.


----------



## jmucchiello

It's okay. Life happens. And the worries of a silly D&D DM can't be anyone's priority. I know.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

FYI: I likely won't be available at all tomorrow--certainly not until night time by US Central reckoning--and may be spotty through the end of next week.  (Some days I'll be able to check in no problem, other days I may not be able to).


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Since Surina's. Family are wine merchants, would she know the inn/tavern keeper (and family?) in Leed's Crossing?  (She helped with the family business until she started training as an acolyte then paladin at the church)


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Surina will gladly take a watch; she's not picky about which one.  I'm thinking, though, she'd be most useful on watch if she stays downstairs; she doesn't have great ranged attack options--she'd be more helpful making sure nothing gets through the doors on the ground floor.  Is that a possibility?


----------



## Thateous

Everett doesnt care which watch.


----------



## jmucchiello

ArwensDaughter said:


> Surina will gladly take a watch; she's not picky about which one.  I'm thinking, though, she'd be most useful on watch if she stays downstairs; she doesn't have great ranged attack options--she'd be more helpful making sure nothing gets through the doors on the ground floor.  Is that a possibility?




There are people staying awake downstairs. To watch the doors and to help wake everyone if there are shouts from elsewhere in the inn.


----------



## EarlyBird

Not enough of us to really double up on watch. Except for Everett who can meditate for four hours we have to lay low 10 hours for everyone to get 8 hours rest.

Perin is +4 Perception, no darkvision - first two hours along with Everett
Everett is +3 perception w/darkvision - second watch alone 
Zaliox is +4 Perception w/darkvision - third watch alone
Keth is +4 Perception w/darkvision - fourth watch alone
Surina is +0 Perception w/darkvision - fifth watch along with Everett

This gives everyone 8 hours rest (Everett his four) and may be the best pairs. 

Anyone see anything I don't?/


----------



## Thateous

Works for me.


----------



## jmucchiello

Okay, everyone make perception checks in the OOC. Everett, make three Perception checks for each separate watch.


----------



## Thateous

Perc: 3#1d20+3 *19* *12* *23*


----------



## EarlyBird

And how did you do that?? 

Perception: [roll0]


----------



## Thateous

Create an account on orokos dice roller. Slightly different syntax for different rolls but I like it better. It even has a bbcode that you can cop paste.


----------



## EarlyBird

I favored it as soon as I clicked your link. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Surina-Perception Check: 1D20 = [16] = 16


----------



## jmucchiello

Waiting for [MENTION=6853819]TallIan[/MENTION] and [MENTION=6947884]Zadolix[/MENTION] to roll perception or comment on the plan.


----------



## Zadolix

Hi guys apologies I didn't get any emails / notifications for any of these posts! The watch order works fine for me. Heres my perception check:

Perception check: 1D20+4 = [3]+4 = 7


----------



## Thateous

[MENTION=6899077]EarlyBird[/MENTION] is it safe to assume you will let us know about the light? If so then I plan on sending my familiar.


----------



## EarlyBird

Keth would let the next watch people know, so one of them can keep an eye out. And in the morning he would ask them about it and tell everyone what he saw.

Using the familiar to scout is an excellent ideal.


----------



## jmucchiello

Everett is awake (untranced?) at the end of Keth's watch. So the light happened, I'll say, around 40 minutes ago when Everett is told about the light.


----------



## TallIan

This is most likely coming too late, _: 1D20+4 = [13]+4 = 17


Sorry for my absence.


----------



## jmucchiello

Yeah, your watch went by. Nothing happened. So, no big deal.


----------



## Thateous

How far is the church?


----------



## jmucchiello

From the window Keth saw it from, it is about 150 feet to the door of the church. From the front door of the inn, 120 feet but the villagers will not open the front door of the inn before dawn.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Will try to check in daily, but may find it challenging to do so the next few days.


----------



## jmucchiello

[MENTION=6853819]TallIan[/MENTION], Perrin apparently can sleep through anything.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Surina, Initiative: 1D20 = [3] = 3


Surina's internal reflections are apparently distracting her a bit.


----------



## TallIan

jmucchiello said:


> @_*TallIan*_, Perrin apparently can sleep through anything.




Lol, looks like it   It's a special skill.


----------



## Zadolix

Hey guys just to let you know I'm on holiday until about 26th so might not be able to post. If I can I will but I'm entertaining the in laws


----------



## jmucchiello

Roll call. Who's around? Who's MIA? I know Z is away till the 26th. But we seem to be waiting on Everett's initiative.

 [MENTION=6853819]TallIan[/MENTION] [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION] [MENTION=6899077]EarlyBird[/MENTION] [MENTION=6804968]ArwensDaughter[/MENTION] [MENTION=6947884]Zadolix[/MENTION]


----------



## EarlyBird

I have gone, my INIT was very low. I was just trying to light up the area for the archers.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Here; been checking in, but haven't seen anything Surina needs to respond to yet;


----------



## TallIan

I’m about.


----------



## Thateous

My init was the last thing I posted.


----------



## jmucchiello

So it's me. Okay. I'll get the initiative wrangled in a post later today/tonight.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Surina-Perception Check: 1D20 = [7] = 7


----------



## jmucchiello

[MENTION=6853819]TallIan[/MENTION], waiting on Perin's action.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

FYI on vacation until the 17th. I’ll try to check in, but time with family will take priority.


----------



## jmucchiello

Oh, have fun. I'll work around Surina as she's still in reaction mode at the moment.


----------



## jmucchiello

Waiting on Perin, [MENTION=6853819]TallIan[/MENTION].


----------



## jmucchiello

I'm moving the round forward. Perin's action probably doesn't affect much outside the room he's in. He can make it up this round.  [MENTION=6853819]TallIan[/MENTION]


----------



## TallIan

Sorry, I've been a bit slack across all my PbP games.  Busy and distracted with other stuff.


----------



## Azurewraith

Still recruiting as the edit at the top of post one says our would this be a old edit?


----------



## jmucchiello

Azurewraith said:


> Still recruiting as the edit at the top of post one says our would this be a old edit?




Huh?


----------



## Azurewraith

jmucchiello said:


> Huh?



The first post says you are recruiting but then at the bottom in a italics system message it says no longer recruiting.


----------



## jmucchiello

I've now removed all evidence of being open. And I've put Closed in the thread title. Sorry but there are no openings at this time.


----------



## Azurewraith

jmucchiello said:


> I've now removed all evidence of being open. And I've put Closed in the thread title. Sorry but there are no openings at this time.



Don't worry about it.


----------



## TallIan

I'm going to be away on vacation for the next 11 days with very limited access to emails.  So don't wait for me to post and have my character do whatever goes with the group.


----------



## jmucchiello

Yep. Waiting on  [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION].


----------



## EarlyBird

Ok here is what I have thought up so far... really just brainstorming it a bit.

Grumc – god of smiths, builders, and tinkerers
*sound; The Pummerin of St. Stephen's Cathedral*

Adana – goddess of plants, trees, and fertility
*sound; copper gong japan*

Palientar – god of travelers, merchants, and roads
*sound; 80" Paiste Symphonic gong (center strike)*

Torayana – goddess of sailors, rivers, and seas
*sound; Tabor bell*

N'drovio – god of death, omens, and fate
*sound; standard death knell *

Essembri – goddess of oaths, vengeance, and promises
*sound; Tuba Dei bell*

Kunar – god of the sun, light, and hope
*sound; wind gong 12"*

Runella – goddess of the dawn, hearth, and birth
*sound; St. Matthias Plymouth bell*

Corsill – god of conflict, conquest, and dreams
*sound; Tsar bell*

Coressa – goddess of love, beauty, and fulfillment
*sound; buddhist altar gong*

Serter - being of the stars
*sound; singing bowl 2.3kg, 11" - really good echo into the distance sound*

Wassanna - being of time
*sound; 52" wind gong (small rub)*

My thinking is that you cast the spell, and get a corresponding bell from The Family member who has an interest in your current undertaking. The cleric knows who that FAmily member is by the bell sound and knows who to thank.


----------



## jmucchiello

Amusing. Sure, why not.


----------



## EarlyBird

Thanks I may also add link to the sound when I cast the spell, if I can find smaller/shorter links that is.


----------



## jmucchiello

[MENTION=6899077]EarlyBird[/MENTION]  [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION]  [MENTION=6853819]TallIan[/MENTION]  [MENTION=6804968]ArwensDaughter[/MENTION]  [MENTION=6947884]Zadolix[/MENTION]

I have to say, I didn't expect everyone to survive so long. (Mostly I expected you not to go to the inn the first night. But that's decision point is long since passed.) But the battle for the inn is almost finished. This is just a convenient time to do this:

I'm doing something unorthodox. I'm having you level up in the middle of the fight. So everyone is now level 2 and there are still wolves incoming. I'll resume the IC in a few days once everyone has leveled up. Spellcasters gain an unused 1st level spell slot but if your class has to prepare a list of spell for the day, that list remains unchanged until you long rest. (sorry wizards, clerics and druids). Hit points: Take half the die for your class + 1. And you get those HP immediately.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Sweet!  I presume Con bonuses also apply to HP?  Also, Surina gains spellcasting at level 2 but has no spells already prepared.  I presume that means she has no spells prepared?  I'm cool with that, since she can use spell slots for Divine Smite, but I thought I'd clarify.


----------



## EarlyBird

I'm lookin ginto doing the same thing in a few of my games. Kind of like the level up from a video game or what not.

*LVL: 2*
+7 hp
Additional first lvl spell slot
Channel divinity 1/1 - Turn Undead and Guided Strike


----------



## jmucchiello

ArwensDaughter said:


> Sweet!  I presume Con bonuses also apply to HP?  Also, Surina gains spellcasting at level 2 but has no spells already prepared.  I presume that means she has no spells prepared?  I'm cool with that, since she can use spell slots for Divine Smite, but I thought I'd clarify.




Yes, +CON Mod. Yes, she has no prepared spells. Just the open slots. Warning, the wolves probably aren't evil. 



EarlyBird said:


> I'm lookin ginto doing the same thing in a few of my games. Kind of like the level up from a video game or what not.




The PbP format is so slow, anything that can make it seem video gamy can't be bad.


----------



## jmucchiello

[MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION]   [MENTION=6853819]TallIan[/MENTION]    [MENTION=6947884]Zadolix[/MENTION]

Has everyone leveled their character's up? I only see Keth and Surina updated to level 2.


----------



## TallIan

Oops, missed this mid combat level up for my post.  I've spotted a fatal flaw in my planned character build for Perin, that is making me have to rethink things quite drastically.

Simply put, the way the UA beastmaster gets Extra Attack from his companion makes using the companion as a mount while using a lance much more restrictive.  I also missed that fact that Mounted Combatant requires the target to be smaller than your mount to give you advantage.  

So I'll have to think about what to do with Perin on the drive home this evening - whatever I decide his action won't change.


----------



## Thateous

I've done the hp part.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

I leave tomorrow for vacation.  As far as i know I won't have internet access at all while I'm away.  I'll be back sometime on Friday.  I'm o.k. with someone (either jmucchiello or another player) running Surina while I'm gone given that we are in the midst of battle.  (And I'm o.k. with the possibility she might not survive combat; I won't hold it against whoever runs her if that's what you choose to do.)  Sorry for the late notice; it only occurred to me today that no internet access meant I wouldn't be able to participate in the play by post.


----------



## jmucchiello

Have fun.


----------



## Zadolix

Sorry for the delay guys, I've had such a busy week/weekend. I've just levelled up and gained action surge, I took the average HP instead of rolling so 6+3 which puts me on 23 max HP now.

Does the HP I gain from levelling up get added to my current HP by the way?


----------



## jmucchiello

Yes


----------



## TallIan

I've updated Perin.  Not too much hassle to deal with the problems that I noticed, I've just gone ahead with the same build sans lance (when it becomes relevant) so his dps will drop a smidgen - hardly a huge crisis.  Especially how the UA ranger puts a lot of the beast-master's power into the companion, unlike the PHB version which tried to keep the actual character as the main focus.

Either way its an interesting experiment for this coming up in any of my games and how I'll handle any wannabe beast-masters.


----------



## EarlyBird

Is it Beastmaster as in the 80's film and a lot of different creatures. Or does he just get the one companion upgraded?


----------



## TallIan

EarlyBird said:


> Is it Beastmaster as in the 80's film and a lot of different creatures. Or does he just get the one companion upgraded?




You choose one companion at level 3 and keep it until it dies.

The PHB was built actively trying to avoid making the Beastmaster two PC's in one, keeping the companion weak and requiring direct input from the PC to do much (ie PC has to use action to make companion attack).  The companion doesn't scale well as you level up - which IMO is the main problem with it - it doesn't get any more HD, and its ability scores remain the same.  So the upgrade is quite poor.

The UA version tries to make the companion much tougher and better at the expense of the PC.  Eg the beastmaster doesn't get the Extra Attack feature, because the companion can attack on its own.  So the upgrade requires you to use the companion fully as it is most of the power in the class.

When I first envisioned the character he should have been a mounted archer, but the PHB companion was too weak (though in retrospect probably would have been fine for the duration of this game) and the UA version doesn't give the PC the crucial Extra Attack to make fighter types not rubbish.

So with the UA ranger in mind I built the character to be a lancer, charging both companion and character into melee, with a devastating opening attack with a lance and the companion doing his own attacks.  Then I noticed that the lance has disadvantage on targets within 5' of you, so the character and companion couldn't both be in effective range at the same time.

So Simply dropping the lance and using a saber, seems like the simplest solution


----------



## EarlyBird

I see. I was thinking of having the Beastmaster PHB ability become a feat a character could take. Them not hampering them to much, because as an archtype it isn't very exciting. 

The only change would be to allow them to train up to a certain HD and thus become the Beastmaster of the 80's LOL

Something i guess to use in my own homebrew.


----------



## TallIan

That could be a fun concept, though I think in practice it’ll be a bit crappy - at least for the others players. 

It’s suffer from the same problem as summon/animate builds. Even characters with familiars tend to draw a lot of play time. 

Could work well with a small party though. 

I really like the idea of a beast master but it really is hard to pull off, having both beast and master work as a single character without being twice as powerful (two attacks, twice as many hp, two chances to pass saves, etc)


----------



## Thateous

But at the end of the day the only way the build would be overpowered is if they were full casters. Martial characters don't reach the level of crazy a full caster does. If hogging play time is an issue make the beast just do average damage to minimize rolls.


----------



## jmucchiello

Personally, I don't get the "hogging play time" issue. I never heard anyone complain "that fighter with 4 attacks per round takes up too much time compared to my wizard who does 12d8 damage a round."


----------



## Thateous

It's the multiple characters that take up time. Especially if you summon an army of critters and have then on multiple fronts and what not. Single characters aren't bad unless you just don't know your character or are very inattentive and need a recap everytime it's your turn. I had a drow spider druid who summoned lots of spiders, it can be tedious even if you're a fast play with your stuff together.


----------



## jmucchiello

The give some of those summoned spiders to the other players to do the die rolling.


----------



## TallIan

jmucchiello said:


> Personally, I don't get the "hogging play time" issue. I never heard anyone complain "that fighter with 4 attacks per round takes up too much time compared to my wizard who does 12d8 damage a round."




IMX its very player dependent - I have played with some VERY indecisive people - but the fighter making 4 attacks usually makes them at the same target, or has a very limited range of targets to choose from.  He still has only one move, etc.  But the problem get worse the more things you have to control.  

I am playing a wizard through OotA atm and I find that even just having a Flaming Sphere up and a familiar can sometimes cause an issue, albeit a very small one, in terms of moving/attacking with the sphere and the AoE it has.  I usually don't use the familiar in combat, partially because he has only 1HP and partially because I have enough to do anyway.



jmucchiello said:


> The give some of those summoned spiders to the other players to do the die rolling.




This can certainly help if you are summoning multiple minions


----------



## jmucchiello

I've solved indecisiveness with. "Okay, you delay. Let me know when you want to jump back into initiative order."


----------



## ArwensDaughter

FYI, to my surprise, I have WiFi available to me; so I should be able to respond when Surinas next turn is up.


----------



## jmucchiello

Yay


----------



## Zadolix

Sorry for my delay guys, I've posted. Btw can anyone link me to the post with instructions how to die roll in this forum? I think I might do that instead of using coyote, coyote is out to get me, seriously


----------



## jmucchiello

[ roll ]1d20+4[ /roll ] with no spaces will produce [roll0] There are no 4d6.High(3) or 2d20.Low(1) features AT ALL. in the ENWorld die roller. (There are supposed to be. But they are broken.)

Unlike most BBCode, you cannot do [ roll="Initiative" ]. It just fails.

You can only roll in your first post save. You cannot go advanced and expect roll to work. If you edit the post after saving, you will see [ roll0 ]... [ roll1 ] in your post. Do not mess with them.


----------



## Zadolix

Wow apologies guys, I have only just received a couple of emails for notifications for new replies in the IC thread. I had no idea. Is this normal to not get emails for each reply?

But I am still alive and kicking, I haven't gone anywhere and am still very much into this campaign, promise!


----------



## TallIan

It’s very glitchy. Sometimes you’ll get notifications straight away other tiles nothing.


----------



## Thateous

It might have to do with if you actually check the website since the last email sent. Of course I dont know for sure,  but it works best if I visit the site and then delete the email.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Yeah, I've not had good luck with email notifications. I use the, and that's more reliable, although I've known it to miss a notice occasionally.


----------



## jmucchiello

Anyone besides Arwensdaughter want to post in the IC? Is there a problem with the game? The two lizardfolk you were chasing are still getting away.


----------



## TallIan

jmucchiello said:


> Anyone besides Arwensdaughter want to post in the IC? Is there a problem with the game? The two lizardfolk you were chasing are still getting away.




Sorry, I'm being a bit crap at the moment.  I thought earlybird falling off the face of the earth and freeing me of three games would help with that.


----------



## TallIan

jmucchiello said:


> *GM:*  So I should just shut this down? Or what? Nothing significant has happened since Nov 9.




To be fair there seems to be a general slow down. Almost all of my games on here have slowed to crawl. 

Maybe try and push the story to the next scene - making a few assumptions for the payers - and see if it gets picked up. I’ve had that happen a couple of times in my game. 

Perin isn’t my favourite PC but I’d still like to see this succeed.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

I’m certainly game to continue, but I doubt that Perrin and Surina can tackle this on their own. Have you tried mentioning or PMing the others?  I know sometimes the email notifications stop working. Since I use the app, I have them turned off.  If you’d rather one the players try to reach out to them, im willing to do so, just let me know.


----------



## TallIan

We could run multiple characters?


----------



## jmucchiello

[MENTION=6947884]Zadolix[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION]

Is is possible to be proactive about looking in on this game? Nothing significant has happened since Nov 9 when the last kobold died at the roadblock encounter. No one has searched their camp.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

I’m open to running two characters. I thought Perrin was searching camp. But my memory may be faulty.


----------



## jmucchiello

I can also open the game to new players. This is actually a good spot to add PCs. You could run into a small group of people also looking into what's happening in Leed's Crossing. I want to give them another day or two first.


----------



## TallIan

*[5E] [OOC/Closed] JM's A Bit of Trouble*

That could work too, it’s hard to get long term players I find. 

Perin did make a visual search of the camp. Post 484


----------



## jmucchiello

I meant, no one searched the camp. I took Perin's action as looking for hostiles. Not checking the camp for loot, info, etc. There's another healing potion there. I'm pretty sure someone needs one. But I forget where hit point totals are at the moment.

In any case, I'm going to hold off on posting. Until Sunday. If we don't hear from Thateous and Zadolix by then, I'll open the game to new players. Shouldn't be difficult to make up an excuse for Everett to want to head back to Bit. And Z might accompany him. At that point, I'll also push the story forward to get past the next round of "we follow the tracks north".


----------



## Thateous

The events at the tavern have altered Everret's personality, he probably wont be as happy go lucky as before.


----------



## jmucchiello

I'm opening the game to a new player. [MENTION=6947884]Zadolix[/MENTION] hasn't logged in since Nov 20.


----------



## eayres33

Hello, I know I was one of the original players who ended up flaking out, sorry but I hit a rough patch in my employment and lost a lot of time. I've been trying to get back into playing PBP but all the games have dried up. Would love to join this game as a new player. Thinking Trickster Cleric.


----------



## jmucchiello

Sure, life happens. Welcome again. The party is 2nd level now but the original chargen rules should still work. Integrating a new PC (two would be better) will be easy soon and it will not require knowing much of the existing back story.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

If you are still looking I'd be interested. I haven't read much of this thread yet nor any of the IC, but your premise sounds intetesting. Any chance you'd let me play a Centaur (it's in the Ravnica book). They seem to be around in your setting if I am not mistaken. An archer is what I am thinking. Fighter. (Eventually Samurai).


----------



## jmucchiello

I don't have the Ravnica book. Is there any differences there and the UA-Centaurs PDF? If nothing is seriously different, sure, be a centaur. RG thread contains chargen info. Just read the first 3 posts of the IC where the campaign background is. No need to catchup with the rest of the IC.



> The following traits are shared by player characters who are centaurs.
> *Ability Score Increase.* Your Strength score increases by 2, and your Wisdom score increases  by 1.
> *Age.* Centaurs mature and age at about thesame rate as humans.
> *Alignment.* Centaurs are inclined toward neutrality.
> *Size.* Your size is Medium, yet you tower over most other humanoids.
> *Speed.* Your base walking speed is 40 feet.
> *Charge.* If you move at least 20 feet straight toward a target and then hit it with a melee weapon attack on the same turn, roll the weapon’s damage dice twice and add them together. Once you use this ability, you can’t use it again until you finish a short or long rest.
> *Hooves.* Your hooves are natural melee weapons, with which you’re proficient. If you hit with a hoof, the target takes bludgeoning damage equal to 1d6 + your Strength modifier.
> *Equine Build.* You count as one size larger when determining your carrying capacity and the weight you can push or drag.
> In addition, any climb that requires hands and feet is especially difficult for you because of your hooves. When you make such a climb, each foot of movement costs you 4 extra feet, instead of the normal 1 extra foot.
> Finally, a Medium or smaller creature can ride on your equine back if you allow it. In such a situation, you continue to act independently, not as a controlled mount.
> *Survivor.* You have proficiency in the Survival skill.
> *Hybrid Nature.* You have two creature types: humanoid and monstrosity. You can be affected by a game effect if it works on either of your creature types.
> *Languages.* You can speak, read, and write Common and Sylvan.


----------



## jmucchiello

When you two post your characters, I'll take down the recruiting request. As I said above, this is a great place to bring in two more players.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I don't know. I assume it's the same, but the Ravnica one is revised after the UA playtesting is done. Let's compare:



> *Centaur Traits* Your centaur character has the following racial traits. These traits are also suitable for the centaurs of other worlds where there are centaurs of fey origin. These centaurs are smaller than the non-fey centaurs that roam in some realms.
> 
> *Ability Score Increase* Your Strength score increases by 2, and your Wisdom score increases by 1.
> 
> *Age* Centaurs mature and age at about the same rate as humans.
> 
> *Alignment* Centaurs are inclined toward neutrality. Those who join the Selesnya are more often neutral good, while those who join the Gruul are typically chaotic neutral.
> 
> *Size* Centaurs stand between 6 and 7 feet tall, with their equine bodies reaching about 4 feet at the withers. Your size is Medium.
> 
> *Speed* Your base walking speed is 40 feet.
> 
> *Fey* Your creature type is fey, rather than humanoid.
> 
> *Charge* If you move at least 30 feet straight toward a target and then hit it with a melee weapon attack on the same turn, you can immediately follow that attack with a bonus action, making one attack against the target with your hooves.
> 
> *Hooves* Your hooves are natural melee weapons, which you can use to make unarmed strikes. If you hit with them, you deal bludgeoning damage equal to 1d4 + your Strength modifier, instead of the bludgeoning damage normal for an unarmed strike.
> 
> *Equine Build* You count as one size larger when determining your carrying capacity and the weight you can push or drag. In addition, any climb that requires hands and feet is especially difficult for you because of your equine legs. When you make such a climb, each foot of movement costs you 4 extra feet, instead of the normal 1 extra foot.
> 
> *Survivor* You have proficiency in one of the following skills of your choice: Animal Handling, Medicine, Nature, or Survival.
> 
> *Languages* You can speak, read, and write Common and Sylvan. Sylvan is widely spoken in the Selesnya Conclave, for it is rich in vocabulary to describe natural phenomena and spiritual forces.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

... So a little hoof-nerfed. And nothing said about Riding them (which I am happy with). Pretty close, though. I'll probably make him a polearm guy instead of an archer, though.


----------



## eayres33

*Valdral Shadowmace*

Basic Information
Name: Valdral (Val) Shadowmace
Race: Human
Age: 45
Class: Cleric
Background: Urban Bounty Hunter
Alignment: LG
Appearance: Appearance: Tall and slender Val carries himself with confidence and usually grace.




[sblock=Combat]
AC 17
HP 20
SPD 30
Initiative +2
Hit Die 2d8
Spell Slots 1st level 3/3 DC 13 +5 to Hit
Spear: +4 to hit 5ft or 20/60 1d6+2, or 1d8+2 two handed
Dagger: +4 to hit 5ft or 20/60 1d4+2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]
*Cantrips*
Guidance
Light
Sacred Flame

*1st level*
*Charm Person
*Disguise self
Bless
Cure Wounds
Detect Magic
Healing Word
Guiding Bolt
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ability Scores]
STR 14 (+2)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 11 (+1)
WIS 16(+3)
CHA 10 (+1)
[/sblock]

[sblock=ST and Skills]
Saving Throws: STR +2 DEX +2 CON +2 INT +1 *WIS +5  *CHA +3

Skills: Acrobatics +2 Athletics +2, Animal Handling +3, Arcana +1, Deception +1, History +1,* Insight +5, Intimidation +1, Investigation +1, *Medicine +5, Nature +1, Perception +3, Performance +1, *Persuasion +3, Religion +1, Sleight of Hand +2, *Stealth +4, Survival +3.

Proficiencies: Light armor, medium armor, shields, simple weapons,Thieves tools, playing cards
Languages: Common, Elvish
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
Chain Shirt, Shield with holy symbol, 10 spears, 2 daggers, thieves tools, tent,  Explorer’s Pack (back pack, bedroll, a mess kit, a tinderbox, 10 torches, 10 days of rations, a waterskin, 50 ft of hempen rope)Dark common clothes, coin pouch
GP 59
[/sblock]

[sblock= Features]
*Ear to the Ground*: You are in frequent contact with people in the segment of society that your chose quarries move through. These people might be associated with criminal underworld, the rough-and-tumble folk of the street, or members of fine society. This connection comes in the form of a contact in any city you visit, a person provides information about the people and places of the local area.

*Channel Divinity*: 1 use, recharges on short or long rest

Turn Undead. As an action, you present your holy symbol and speak a prayer censuring the undead. Each undead within 30ft of you must make a Wisdom ST. If the creature fails its saving throw, it is turned for 1 minute or until it takes damage.
A turned creature must spend its turns trying to move as far away from you as it can, and it can’t willingly move to a space within 30 ft of you. It also can’t take reactions. For its action, it can use only the Dash action or try to escape from an effect that prevents it from moving. If there is nowhere to move, the creature can use the Dodge action.

Invoke Duplicity. Starting at 2nd level, you can use your Channel Divinity to create an illusory duplicate of yourself. As an action, you create a perfect illusion of yourself that last for 1 minute, or until you lose your concentration. The illusion appears in an unoccupied space that you can see within 30ft of you. As a bonus action you can move your illusion 30ft to a space you can see, but it must remain within 120 feet of you. 
For the duration, you can cast spells as though you were in the illusions space, but you must use your own senses. Additionaly, when both you and your illusion are within 5 feet of a creature that can see the illusion, you have advantage on attack rolls against that creature, given how distracting the illusion is to the target.  
[/sblock]
[sblock= Character Personality]
Personality: Val is loyal and purpose driven. While believes in a strong adherence to the law, he also knows that in certain circumstance you must do what needs to be done, of course you should report those crimes to the local authorities and soon as it is safe to do so. Val places great value on friendships and is always more than willing to put himself in harm’s way to help his friends. While outgoing and joyful, Val does have a tendency forget himself and say things out of turn.

Personality Trait: I enjoy being strong and like breaking things.
Ideal: Responsibility. I do what I must and obey just authority.
Bond: Those who fight beside me are those worth dying for.
Flaw: I obey the law, even if the law causes misery.
[/sblock]
[sblock=History]
Valdral was born into a poor family in Empire Point. His father died when Valdral was seven and he spent most of his youth doing whatever odd jobs he could find to help support his family. Through-out his time working on the streets and having many hungry nights Valdral hung onto the belief that the Goddess of Good fortune would look down upon him and his family sooner or later. Even when his mother died shortly after his 15th birthday Valdral would not be shook from his faith. 

After his mother died Valdral was taken into an apprenticeship by an aging bounty hunter named Salazar who taught Valdral the methods and mindsets behind criminals and how best to track them down and bring them to the proper authorities for justice. Salazar’s health quickly faded but Valdral took his position and while he was picky about his assignments, picking only the most brazen criminals, Valdral quickly made a name for himself and was able to support himself and Salazar until Salazar finally succumbed to his illness several years later. 

After watching another person close to him die before their time, Valdral decided it was time to give himself over totally to his faith and join the Order. Valdral dedicated his life to serving his faith and to act on the behalf of his church, never doubting that all the unfortunate circumstances of his life had transpired only to point him on this righteous direction. Valdral has spent the last 15 or so years in the service of his church.
[/sblock]


----------



## jmucchiello

Works for me. You should be sure to read the IC post #2 about how all Clerics worship all of the 12 gods and goddesses. They might personally favor one or more of them. But there is but one church for all the deities.

Once Fitz makes his Centaur, I'll ask you two create some reason you know each other. You story joins the main story in the village of East End. You were in Bit a few days before the festival when one of the high priests asked you to go to East End to help with the mayor, who was sick. You friend, Fitz' Centaur, was happy to accompany you because Bit becomes very crowded during the High Sun Festival and being big in a crowd can be annoying. You traveled through Homestead and Bareback (map in post #2) before arriving in East End.

What happens next when we are ready to join the IC.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

*Swithun Baymire*
Male Centaur (Fey) Outlander Fighter Level 2
*Alignment:* Neutral Good  *Diety* None

*AC* 16 (Scale & Shield)
*HP* 24/24
*Hit Dice:* 2/2 at 1d10+2 
*Speed:* 40 feet
*Passive Perception:* 13

*Str* 16 (+3) *Dex* 14 (+2) *Con* 14 (+2) 
*Int* 08 (-1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Cha* 13 (+1)

*Saving Throws:* Strength +5; Constitution +4

*Actions:*
*Yklwa* +5 for 1d8+5p (Thrown 10/30) 2/2
*Javelin* +5 1d6+5p (Thrown 30/120) 2/2
*Hooves* +5 1d4+3b
*Net* +4 restrained (Thrown 5/15) 2/2

[sblock=Skills]
*Skills*
Acrobatics (Dex) +2
Animal Handling (Cha) +1
Arcana (Int) -1
Athletics* (Str) +5
Deception (Cha) +1
History (Int) -1
Insight (Wis) +1
Intimidation (Cha) +1
Investigation (Int) -1
Medicine (Wis) +1
Nature* (Int) +1
Perception* (Wis) +3
Performance (Cha) +1
Persuasion (Cha) +1
Religion (Int) -1
Sleight of Hand (Dex) +2
Stealth* (Dex) +4
Survival* (Wis) +3

*Proficiencies*
All Armour and Shields; 
All Simple and Martial Weapons;
Musical Instrument (Horn)
Languages: Common, Elvish, Sylvan
[/sblock]

[sblock=Features & Feats]
*Race Features (Centaur)*
*Charge* If you move at least 30 feet straight toward a target and then hit it with a melee weapon attack on the same turn, you can immediately follow that attack with a bonus action, making one attack against the target with your hooves.
*Hooves* Your hooves are natural melee weapons, which you can use to make unarmed strikes. If you hit with them, you deal bludgeoning damage equal to 1d4 + your Strength modifier, instead of the bludgeoning damage normal for an unarmed strike.
*Equine Build* You count as one size larger when determining your carrying capacity and the weight you can push or drag. In addition, any climb that requires hands and feet is especially difficult for you because of your equine legs. When you make such a climb, each foot of movement costs you 4 extra feet, instead of the normal 1 extra foot.

*Fighter Features*
1: *Fighting Style (Dueling):* When you are wielding a melee weapon in one hand and no other weapons, you gain a +2 bonus to damage rolls with that weapon.
1: *Second Wind:* Bonus Action - You regain HP equal to 1d10+2 (your fighter level). 1 per Short Rest.
2: *Action Surge:* On your turn, you can take one additional action. 1 per Short Rest.

*Backstory:* TBD
*Background:* Outlander
*Background Feature (Wanderer):*You have an excellent memory for maps and geography, and you can always recall the general layout of terrain, settlements, and other features around you. In addition, you can find food and fresh water for yourself and up to five other people each day, provided that the land offers berries, small game, water, and so forth.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]
Scale Mail & Common Clothes
Yklwa (2) & Javelins (2)
Nets (2) 

Clothes, Common
Backpack & Blanket
Mess Kit & Rations (10)
Horn & Waterskin
Tinderbox & Torches (10)
Rope (50' Hemp) & Block & Tackle
Purse (15gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I figured you wouldn't mind me using the Yklwa (it's from Chult in Tomb of Annihilation). It's kind of half a sword and half a spear. I felt it suited my Centaur bristling with spears more than a sword did, and I found that he can't really use a lance, which seemed kind of appropriate, if possibly broken.


----------



## jmucchiello

FitzTheRuke:

I did say that Centaur are NOT fey in my campaign. They are monstrous humanoids. Be sure to fix that.

I'll allow the Yklwa but I think it is OP. There is no other one handed weapon that is simple and does 1d8 damage and weighs less than a spear. It should probably only do 1d6 or be a martial weapon. Since you have Martial Weapon Proficiency, I'll allow you to use the Yklwa as written.

Find a pic for your character. I use the headshot as a token in the battle maps.

FitzTheRuke and Eayres33

Okay, Fitz and eayres, copy your characters to the RG thread. Fitz, you still need a background.

Backstory

Valdral Shadowmace was in Bit a few days before the festival when one of the high priests asked him to go to East End to help with the mayor, who was sick. Rather than walk all that way by himself, he asks his friend Swithun Baymire if he would like to take a short trip to East End. Knowing how crowded Bit becomes during the Sun Festival, due to start in a couple days, he readily agreed. The pair traveled through Homestead and Bareback (map in post #2) before arriving in East End.

There, curing the mayor was more of a babysitting job than anything else. But once the mayor was obviously going to get better he asked if the pair could go to Leed's Crossing and find out where his son was. When he first fell ill, he sent his son to fetch the priest who lives there. After a day went by, he sent someone to Bit for help and also one of the town guards to Leed's Crossing to find his son. Neither of those sent to Leed's Crossing has returned. And, frankly, there's nothing there that's all that interesting that one would stay there so long if they didn't live there.

So he asked if the pair could find out what's happening in Leed's Crossing. They were game and set out the next morning west to Leed's Crossing. About two-thirds of the way there the pair found a crude roadblock. There were seven dead kobolds there, barely a few hours old. Tracks crossed the roadway from south to north, they were human-sized foot prints. Looking west, neither of them could see sign of cook fires coming from Leed's Crossing. At this point, they decided to follow the fresh tracks north.

-- 

I'm going to copy this to the IC thread. Valdral and Swithun should introduce themselves and make perception checks as they travel off road to the north following some tracks.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Right. Not Fey. Can we rename the Yklwaa half-spear or a swordspear or something else of your choosing? I agree that it is OP as a simple weapon. I just wanted to use it in place of a longsword. (Though I might throw it, s'why I have two.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

If it's okay with you, JM, I'll write his background as I become more familar with the setting. Basically, I imagine he is from some obscure Centaur clan from not near civilisation. Val was his first human friend he made when he travelled to human lands.


----------



## eayres33

I was thinking perhaps Val had gone on a pilgrimage of sorts and run across Swithun, Swithun then returned with Val to see more of this new “civilized” world. 

Something of that nature. Just a thought.


----------



## jmucchiello

The centaurs are known to have villages out on the Centaur Plains. That is over 100 miles away from Bit. That would be some wide ranging travels. Though, since you came from Empire Point, that's no big deal.

You can give the yklwa a "centaur" name if you like.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Surina turns to her compatriots:  “The human looks vaguely familiar to me.  I think he may be a member of the clergy.  I’m willing to greet them if you like, though I don’t move the quietest in this armor.”


----------



## jmucchiello

You should post that in the IC.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Sorry! Working too fast, I guess.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Just an FYI that my availability to play may be a bit limited over the next week, given that family is home for the holidays and we will be going away for a few days after Christmas.


----------



## jmucchiello

It's like that for a lot of people. I won't crack the whip on people not posting enough until after Jan 2. People are free to post. I'm just not expecting people to post.


----------



## jmucchiello

The next post by me will be anything that happens at dawn in the camp. So if you have your plans ready let me know and I'll advance the clock to just after dawn. I don't want to cut off your planning session but I also don't want this to drag out too long.

Oh, and you've had a long rest since the last combat, those who were here for the combat.


----------



## TallIan

I think we're all ready to attack the camp.


----------



## jmucchiello

Okay. I'll post dawn breaking.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

A couple of questions: Is K2 dead? I think Swithun might have killed that Kobold. Also, does the Barricade not provide any cover? If it does, I think K10 would have missed Swithun. I'm very curious, but I'm happy with whatever JM rules, of course.


----------



## jmucchiello

Yes, K2 is dead. Died in post 577. I hadn't thought about cover. Sure. K10 missed:

Valdral - 20 - 20/20
Swithun - 19 - 18/24
Perin - 14 - 12/20
Kobolds - 11
Everett - 6 - 12/12
Surina - 4 - 20/20
Zadolix - 3 - 23/23

I assume you are going to attack K1 next. I'll update the battle image once the kobolds go after your turn.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Thanks. I was starting to feel like Swithun was very much in trouble. I will try to post ASAP.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Can Surina see L6?


----------



## jmucchiello

Yes, but K10 is about to get in your face.


----------



## Thateous

Seriously hope that does some work.


----------



## jmucchiello

I can't believe they all made the saving throw either.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Roller is working against us.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Would I be correct that Lay on Hands (the paladin feature) can be used on oneself?  Trying to decide which way to help Valdral, and still have a way to heal up Surina herself if need be.

Also, I tracked back the healing potions--they were loot from the small kobold camp.  Shall we assume that Everett and I each have one?  Or should Perrin have one and either Everett or I have one?


----------



## jmucchiello

I don't care how the potions "were" distributed. Surina and Everett can have one each since we know Perin doesn't have one.

Lay on Hands should work on yourself.


----------



## jmucchiello

So most of a week went by without a post. What's up? The current boss only has 1 hp left. Once he's down I'll probably handwave the two zombies so we can get to the next story beat. And have some RP with the townsfolk. And eventually take a long rest.

 [MENTION=6853819]TallIan[/MENTION] 
 [MENTION=6804968]ArwensDaughter[/MENTION] 
 [MENTION=6808932]eayres33[/MENTION] 
 [MENTION=59816]FitzTheRuke[/MENTION] 

Last IC post: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...t-of-Trouble&p=7589035&viewfull=1#post7589035

Here's a preview of what the townsfolk have been up to while you're taking care of this last fight.

[sblock="Preview"]
[/sblock]


----------



## ArwensDaughter

I thought I’d posted and was waiting for the others, but I was wrong.  I hadn’t posted since your last update.  I have now. Sorry about that.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Me too. I was waiting.


----------



## Thateous

I'm unconscious so all I can do is wait.


----------



## jmucchiello

Thateous said:


> I'm unconscious so all I can do is wait.




I didn't include you in the mentions for that reason. You're doing great as the unconscious guy.  (And I'm hoping to get past that soon I hope.)


----------



## Thateous

I was just being silly by responding.


----------



## TallIan

Sorry, I wanted Z to post his save first.  I should have done that last round to offer healing if it was needed.

Anyway, Updated Perin the RG

Beast trait and flaw: 2#1d6 *3* *1*

Now I just need 8 hours for a LR and 8 hours to cast the beast bond ritual, and 50GP worth of food - can that be in the stores?

Also, what is your opinion on barding for the wolf @jmucchello? will it need proficiency in armour? I have two skills to choose so could that be one of them?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I decided to keep Swithun simple (compared to a Battlemaster) and made him a Samurai. (I mean, obviously not a *Samurai*, but he strikes me as a focused, stubborn warrior, who is probably high born in his Centaur tribe, so "Samurai" works pretty well. Obviously, Centaurs would call it something else.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Are we getting a short rest?


----------



## jmucchiello

TallIan said:


> Now I just need 8 hours for a LR and 8 hours to cast the beast bond ritual, and 50GP worth of food - can that be in the stores?




See IC post. I forget, did you have a wolf with you the whole time or are you taming one of the wolves that are already here?



> Also, what is your opinion on barding for the wolf @jmucchello? will it need proficiency in armour? I have two skills to choose so could that be one of them?




Barding is feasible for a wolf, though the beast might not like it. I would call that an Animal Handling extended task to get the wolf to accept the barding. Obviously there's nothing available here for barding. You will have to have it made when you get back to town. There will be downtime after the next "chapter" and you will need downtime to get armor made and the wolf use to wearing it.




FitzTheRuke said:


> Are we getting a short rest?




That is up to you. Obviously Perin is hoping for some rest. While the townsfolk are in a hurry to leave, they are still abuzz with activity around the camp. They don't want to leave without proper provisions. A few of them are debating taking a couple of the tents. If you are going to wait for the next kobold cart to arrive that might be later today or tomorrow. The townies can't be sure as the carts had never arrived separately. But they are also interested in claiming that second cart if it arrives soon.

I want to see the traditional samurai armor on a centaur.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> I want to see the traditional samurai armor on a centaur.




While I imagine Swithun looking more Native American than Japanese, I have to agree that a full-on Samurai Centaur would be terrifying (and awesome) to behold.


----------



## TallIan

jmucchiello said:


> See IC post. I forget, did you have a wolf with you the whole time or are you taming one of the wolves that are already here?



Hmmm... I should have read my own backstory.  Perin had the wolf with him - or at least available - since he escaped.  I think I got caught up in the idea of taming one of the camp wolves.  But I actually wanted to ask about a saddle more than armour. I guess that would be the same?



> Barding is feasible for a wolf, though the beast might not like it. I would call that an Animal Handling extended task to get the wolf to accept the barding. Obviously there's nothing available here for barding. You will have to have it made when you get back to town. There will be downtime after the next "chapter" and you will need downtime to get armor made and the wolf use to wearing it.



That all makes sense, I just wanted to see if I needed to use one of the skills the pet gains for armour training (something I have seen on some forums).



> That is up to you. Obviously Perin is hoping for some rest. While the townsfolk are in a hurry to leave, they are still abuzz with activity around the camp. They don't want to leave without proper provisions. A few of them are debating taking a couple of the tents. If you are going to wait for the next kobold cart to arrive that might be later today or tomorrow. The townies can't be sure as the carts had never arrived separately. But they are also interested in claiming that second cart if it arrives soon.



I guess we'll sort that out IC

EDIT: actually looking at the number barding isn't really necassary.  He'll have to be in heavy armour to see any improvement.  Chainmail barding will become redundant at 4th level anyway and splint will likely become redundant at 5th, depending on the ASI the wolf gets.  Even plate would only make a difference before level 8


----------



## jmucchiello

What skills were you planning to give the companion?


----------



## TallIan

jmucchiello said:


> What skills were you planning to give the companion?




He comes with stealth and perception. I was thinking of adding athletics or acrobatics (athletics makes more sense to me but likely to see less use due to the trip attack) and intimidation.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Surina will take Oath of Devotion.  Also, I need to remember to make use of her protection fighting style.  I don’t have her updated in the RG yet, as that’s harder to do on my iPad and I don’t have a laptop available at the moment.  I’ll try to get that taken care of tonight.

I have a question about the sacred weapon feature:  I presume the “you may add your CHA modifier to attack rolls” means I get to add both it and my strength modifier?


----------



## jmucchiello

Apparently yes.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Surina is updated, although I've not yet applied the affects of a long rest.


----------



## Thateous

[roll0]


----------



## Thateous

Everett only wants to know if we want the cart in one peice.
http://orokos.com/roll/722134: 1d20+2 *14*


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Thateous said:


> Everett only wants to know if we want the cart in one peice.
> http://orokos.com/roll/722134: 1d20+2 *14*





Surina would say yes.


----------



## TallIan

Do we get the extra's from the level up, like last time?

I've assumed we get the extra HP from the level up, an extra spell slot/spells known and an extra HD. Perin's Wolf companion hasn't joined him yet, as it takes an 8 hour ritual.

Start with 3
+8 from level up
HD: 1d10 *4*
HD: 1d10 *5*

Not 100% sure I can use this one HD: 1d10 *2*

Total 22


----------



## jmucchiello

I'm being generous. You have the hit points for leveling up. And you can even spend the 3rd Hit Die at the end of this short rest. So, yes, you have the extra 2.

Still need Initiative and Stealth from everyone. Might want to throw in a Perception check as well.


----------



## Thateous

14 was initiative 
[Roll=stealth] 1d20+2[/roll]
[Roll=perception] 1d20+3[/roll]

I hate that roller
Stealth: 1d20+2 *7*
Perc: 1d20+3 *21*


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hmmm.  I'd like to spend my 3rd HD then, after my terrible roll on two of 'em: [roll0]

Edit: C'MON! Really? Ppfffft.
Edit2: HP 24/32


----------



## Thateous

Oh I have no spells left if I dont get the slots for leveling.


----------



## jmucchiello

No, that requires a long rest. I couldn't remember if you were out or not.


----------



## TallIan

Thateous said:


> Oh I have no spells left if I dont get the slots for leveling.




Me neither. I’ll modify the mini stats next time.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

FYI Friday through Monday are crazy busy for me, so I may not be able to check in during that time.


----------



## jmucchiello

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

I've posted, but Surina's last on initiative order.  If L4 is down before we get to Surina's turn, she will head to L1 and hit him instead.


----------



## jmucchiello

At least someone posted. That wakes people up sometimes.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

If I understand correctly, the Kobolds gotta go before I can go again. Also Valdral, but I dunno if eares is around at the moment...


----------



## jmucchiello

You can still post out of order. I'll make it work out.


----------



## jmucchiello

With only 4 players, I'm thinking about opening the game to a 5th PC. Any thoughts for or against?


----------



## TallIan

I don’t mind a fifth.


----------



## Thateous

Go for it.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Sounds good to me.


----------



## JustinCase

I'm interested in that open spot if it's still open. 

If I read correctly, you've got a halfling ranger, an elf wizard, a dragonborn paladin, a human cleric, and a centaur fighter, right? (Edit: That is one more than the 4 mentioned above. Which dropped out?) Would you guys prefer a specific niche for me to play?


----------



## jmucchiello

The human cleric is going away. We are in a perfect spot story-wise if you are willing to be someone who was captured by Lizardfolk along with 90% of a village. Or I can work you in some other way. The first IC post has a spoiler block with story beats. That may or may not help you get up to speed. The basic storyline is a village a day or so from the local "big" city (it's not that big) didn't send anyone to the yearly celebration and the PCs went to investigate. They have discovered Lizardfolk and Kobolds working together to kidnap the villagers for a purpose as yet unknown.

As for your niche, that's up to you and the other players. I can make (almost) anything work.


----------



## JustinCase

Alright, thanks! I saw the story beats and I'll see if I can read some of the IC thread. A prisoner seems like a very good point of introduction.

In your RG you say you prefer "core" races but accept 1-2 outliers. Are aasimar or eladrin possible? Or (not sure if they feature in your world) "exotic" subraces such as drow, duergar or shadar-kai? Just asking so I know if I should even consider those.


----------



## Thateous

Everett is a high elf and though he wouldn't hate you on any level he would tease your origins and engage in playful banter if you choose drow.


----------



## jmucchiello

As an old-schooler, I get twitchy when you drift into the eladrin and Shadar-kai but I'll live if you are committed to them. Drow and duergar will get you a lot of head turns. Dwarves are kinda rare by themselves. It might be hard to justify such underground races living in a small farming village among humans. But you can try.


----------



## JustinCase

Yeah, that may be too much.  But aasimar can blend in, I guess. Kinda set my sights on that. Not sure what class yet, but I’m thinking either drunken master monk, druid, or some sort of caster.


----------



## jmucchiello

Well, there's some time. The party still has to interrogate a lizardfolk and then send the surviving villagers away with the now two NPC-PCs. That would be the deadline for joining.


----------



## JustinCase

Thateous said:


> Everett is a high elf and though he wouldn't hate you on any level he would tease your origins and engage in playful banter if you choose drow.




Hehe, as much as I would love that banter, I feel that playing a drow would be too much of a stretch. But thanks for the headsup anyway!


----------



## tglassy

Is that spot in the title taken, or is there still one open?


----------



## jmucchiello

Yeah, it is. JustinCase is making a character. I could take on a sixth player, I suppose.


----------



## tglassy

I don't want to bog down the play any, but this game's gone on a while and I'd like to jump on the train, if I can.  I've got some questions before moving forward, though.

How often are we getting short rests?  That will help me determine the class I want.  Warlock has always been my go to, but without Short Rests they have a hard time keeping up.

What could you tell me of N'drovio, the God of Death?  I've got some ideas on characters but it would depend on what the God of Death is like.

Out of curiosity, would you consider the new Artificer?  Not sure if I'm wanting to go that route but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## jmucchiello

I think I've been pretty fair with short rests. There have been a pair of long combats (15+ rounds) that require some resource management. But I've never denied a short rest. (I did deny a long rest between the last two fights.) Warlocks in general need to practice restraint with their big spells.

N'drovio is the god of fate and destiny, death, omens (good and bad). He's kind of Hades style death, he knows everyone comes to him eventually, combined with the Greek fates. Arwen's character Surina often swears to his "partner" Essembri. So that would be an amusing pairing.

Artificier? I haven't really read the latest incarnation. But I'm open to it I suppose. I'd give it a closer look if you were interested.


----------



## tglassy

If you’re not against an Artificer, then I’ve had a character in mind.  Still a bounty hunter cowboy type, but as a youth he was always interested in all kinds of stories about magic, and as he got older he studied and studied everything he could get his hands on about it, but eventually learned he had zero talent in any magical areas.  He just couldn’t make it work.  Not to be discouraged, he started learning everything he could about magical items and artifacts, and delved into learning runes and the like.  He became an expert at indirectly manipulating magic through Runes and the like, not through himself but through items and gadgets and things like that.  

As per the new UA, which is likely going to be officially released later this year in the Hardcover Eberron book they’ve just announced, the Artificer is a half caster who’s “Spells” are meant to be flavored as…well…anything but.  Cure Wounds could be a salve, Thorn Whip could be a grappling hook, Fireball could be a flask full of some super potent fire concoction.  In this case, I would fluff it all as rune based magic, and call him a Rune Master.  No magic in and of himself, but he understands Runes and can do a lot with that, using them to imbue items or create magical effects.

Their main shtick is creating magical items, or imbuing mundane items with magic.  They can even create “prototypes” of things like a Bag of Holding or, at higher levels, a Belt of Hill Giant Strength (lvl 16). They can even let others use them, so they’re big on support.  I think starting out they can know 3 prototypes, and can create 2 of them at any one time, switching them out on a long rest.  

Give them a look and let me know what you think.  I’d be thinking the Artiliarist Subclass.


----------



## Thateous

"What is this gypsy magic. Get a job, go to a real school." - Everett


----------



## jmucchiello

I'm not against it but I do find the Artificer a bit too Jack of all Trades. The third level expertise bonus means an artificer can pick locks as well as a rogue. The can cure and fireball. They get two attacks per round at 5th level like fighting classes do. The alchemist subclass is poor, I think. And there should have been more than 2 subclasses.

The text says artificers start with 2 infusions but the chart says 3.

But seeing it in action is the best way to see how it goes. I'm not sure how the Runemaster would make fire belching turrets. But I'm sure you'll find an explanation.

I'm not sure how you were captured. Perhaps they have you tied up somewhere.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

There’s a new UA with additional subclasses, including one who specializes in scrolls.


----------



## jmucchiello

Didn't look like the artillerist or alchemist were modified. They did fix the 2/3 bug.


----------



## tglassy

They’re a support class, like bards, though built right they can also solo.  I wasn’t sure about the turrets either. I don’t have to go this route, it’s just a character I’d like to play at some point.  I can keep thinking if you’d rather I did something more normal. My other concept is a Neutral Good human fiend warlock who made a bad deal in a moment of stress.


----------



## jmucchiello

I want players to play what they want. As the DM, I can adjust to anything.


----------



## tglassy

I’ve decided going against Warlock, as I have played so many of them.  And I think I’d rather wait to play an Artificer until after it is officially launched.  Let them get all the bugs out. 

So now I’m looking at a Human Sorcerer, but I’m leaning between a Draconic Sorcerer or a Divine Soul.  If I go Draconic, he’d be a grappler (it’s crazy effective with the Prodigy Feat and Enlarge/Reduce).  So…sort of a Melee Support character.  He holds people down for other people to wail on.  An Twinning his Enlarge/Reduce would help one of the other front liners as well.

The Divine Soul would be more of a ranged support character, with healing and buffs and ranged AOE attacks.  Likely fire based.  It looks like we are in need of a healer, depending on what the Aasimar ends up being.
 Thoughts?


----------



## jmucchiello

Player's? As I said, I can handle anything. So if the players want to weigh on tglassy's question, great.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Both a draconic sorcerer and divine soul would provide some interesting roleplay with Surina (Dragonborn LG Devotional Paladin).  She's likely to feel both a kinship with a draconic sorcerer and some conflict over a human with draconic connections.   With divine soul, she'd be drawn to the divine connection:  maybe even a bid envious of it, depending?  Connection to the divine is very important to Surina, but she still tends to think in either/or absolutist categories.  She can be a bit judgmental about those situations and persons that don't fit her neat little categories.  Everett, for example, really annoyed her early on, as she is suspicious of noble types anyway, and he didn't seem to take anything very seriously. 

In all honesty, I'm kind of hit or miss with RP; it's my weakest aspect as a player. But I've been trying to stretch myself with Surina when I have the mental energy to do so.  

Then there's the fact that the PCs that Surina has had the easiest time interacting with (Keth and Zadolix) have both faded out.  So maybe RP options with Surina are a bit dangerous?

In terms of balance, while Surina has healing capabilities, I've discovered that she's angrier than I realized at first, and is more likely to use her spell slots for smiting.  So you aren't stepping on her toes/her role if you opt for a healer build with divine soul.


----------



## tglassy

I think I'm going to go with the Draconic Sorcerer.  A human that has dragon blood somewhere in his ancestry, and it has been unleashed! 

 I was just thinking about the interactions with everyone, and we've got a Dragonborn and a Barbarian, and since my Dragonic Sorcerer is a grappler, and has Dragon Blood, it stands to reason that he'd have an interesting relationship with those two.  

I'll get him written up here in a bit.  Right now I just need to choose a Draconic Heritage.  I've always wanted to do Blue, as I like the look, but I'm also partial to Gold, as Fire gets the best spells, and getting a boost to fire spells would be nice.


----------



## tglassy

ArwensDaughter said:


> Both a draconic sorcerer and divine soul would provide some interesting roleplay with Surina (Dragonborn LG Devotional Paladin).  She's likely to feel both a kinship with a draconic sorcerer and some conflict over a human with draconic connections.   With divine soul, she'd be drawn to the divine connection:  maybe even a bid envious of it, depending?  Connection to the divine is very important to Surina, but she still tends to think in either/or absolutist categories.  She can be a bit judgmental about those situations and persons that don't fit her neat little categories.  Everett, for example, really annoyed her early on, as she is suspicious of noble types anyway, and he didn't seem to take anything very seriously.
> 
> In all honesty, I'm kind of hit or miss with RP; it's my weakest aspect as a player. But I've been trying to stretch myself with Surina when I have the mental energy to do so.
> 
> Then there's the fact that the PCs that Surina has had the easiest time interacting with (Keth and Zadolix) have both faded out.  So maybe RP options with Surina are a bit dangerous?
> 
> In terms of balance, while Surina has healing capabilities, I've discovered that she's angrier than I realized at first, and is more likely to use her spell slots for smiting.  So you aren't stepping on her toes/her role if you opt for a healer build with divine soul.




I like the picture of a Dragonborn having conflicting emotions towards a human with Dracon Blood.  That's one of the reasons why I went that direction.


----------



## JustinCase

*[5E] [OOC/Recruiting] JM's A Bit of Trouble (one spot open)*

Heh, sounds fun. I’m also intrigued at the idea of Surina and my soon-to-be-finished aasimar drunken master and their interactions... They’ll know of each other, at least, with her family of vintners. 

Brother Pelegon (name not definitive) lives as a hermit near town for a few years, and is mostly known as a drunk. He moved here after his wife died, and that’s pretty much anyone knows. 

The truth is, he killed his wife after discovering she was a succubus sent to put him on the path of evil, and despite knowing what she was, he misses her greatly. He said goodbye to the monastery he has called home for his entire life, and withdrew from the world. The alcohol helped somewhat to cope with the pain and to avoid listening to the voice of his well-meaning but ultimately not understanding angelic guide. 

Being captured by lizardfolk while sleeping off his drunken revelry was a wakeup call that there is no refuge from one’s destiny. Just give him one more drink, he’ll quit tomorrow!


----------



## JustinCase

Maybe getting some details worked out, but that’s the gist of it. Perhaps he knows another of the party?


----------



## tglassy

I’m putting him together.  I’m apparently going with Blue for the color of his draconic bloodline. I know it’s an “evil” color, but that can make for some interesting role play. A few questions, though, before I’m done. 

1.  The Catapult Spell. The wording is “Choose one object weighing 1 to 5 pounds within range that isn’t being worn or carried. The object flies in a straight line up to 90 feet in a direction you choose before falling to the ground, stopping early if it impacts against a solid surface. If the object would strike a crea- ture, that creature must make a Dexterity saving throw. On a failed save, the object strikes the target and stops moving. When the object strikes something, the object and what it strikes each take 3d8 bludgeoning damage.”

Can I, say, toss a vial of acid in the air and use Catapult to sling it at a target, doing 3d8 bludgeoning damage and have the vial break, doing an additional 2d6 acid damage?  I mean, it would be an expensive way to add extra damage, but the rules seem to suggest this would work. 

2.  Out of curiosity, since Draconic Sorcerers have their proficiency bonus double with interactions with dragons, would that include Dragonborn and Kobalds?


----------



## tglassy

Meh. Fire just works better for what I have planned. I didn’t want to do fire, because our wizard seems to have fire covered, but it just works for the concept I’m developing.  

Now I need to choose between Gold and Red.  I’ll have his stats up by the end of the evening.


----------



## tglassy

Here he is. I’ll read the IC as soon as I can. 

Introducing the Amazing Drake!  Fire dancer and performer extraordinar!  He will dazzle and amaze with his....

Ok, enough of that. 

Drake’s name isn’t actually Drake, but every time he’s pressed to give his real name he gives a different one.  He doesn’t talk much of his past, and he believes, likely correctly, that this gives him an air of mystery, which helps when you’re a performer. 

People in the area of Bit know Drake as a traveling performer, a Fire Dancer of no small skill. At times, he has travelled with one troupe or another, but just as often he can be found roaming from town to town on his own, performing for tips or free lodging. His shows are incredible, as the Fire seems to move around him, caressing his skin, changing colors and creating fantastic shapes. It seems to flow like water, or dance around like a flock of birds at his command. 

Tall and very muscular, he never wears a shirt when he doesn’t have to, showing off what most assume to be a tattoo of Ruby Red scales that covers much of his back and shoulders, running down his forearms. Very few people guess the truth.  These are not tattoos, but scales as hard and beautiful as rubies, and anyone familiar with Dragonkind knows the truth. 

Drake’s Draconic Heritage manifested about a year ago. He was already a talented Fire Dancer, but when his dragon blood awoke, he gained even greater mastery of it. 

Drake was planning to arrive in Bit for the Sun Day Festival on the traditional skiffs that bring the people of Leed's Crossing to the Festival.  He was captured while visiting a friend three nights before the festival.

[sblock=Drake]
Race: Human (V)
Class: Draconic Sorcerer 3
Background: Entertainer (Fire Dancer)

HP:  24 [(6 Class + 1 Con + 1 Draconic Sorcerer) * 3]
AC: 15 (13 Draconic Resilience + 2 Dex)

Str: 16 +3
Dex: 14 +2
Con: 12 +1
Int: 8 -1
Wis: 8 -1
Cha: 16 +3

Saves: Con +3, Cha +5
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Features]
Background Features:
By Popular Demand:
Always find work at an inn, getting modest or comfortable living for free.

Racial Features:
1 Extra Language (Elvish)
Variant Human: Gain 1 Feat (Prodigy) and 1 Skill (Perception)

Feats:
Prodigy: Gain proficiency in 1 skill (Athletics), 1 tool (Alchemist Supplies), and 1 language (Giant), and gain Expertise in 1 known skill (Athletics)


Skills:
Athletics +7 (Prodigy Feat, Expertise)
Acrobatics +4 (Entertainer Background)
Perception +1(Human Variant)
Performance +5 (Entertainer Background)
Intimidation +5 (Class)
Deception +5 (Class)

Languages:
Common
Draconic
Elvish
Giant

Tools Proficiencies:
Alchemist Supplies
Disguise Kit
Lute

Weapons:
Daggers
Darts
Slings
Quarterstaffs
Light Crossbows
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Class Features]

Red Dragon Sorcerer

Sorcerer Points: 3

Meta Magic: Quickened Spell, Subtle Spell

Cantrips:
Control Flame
Blade Ward
Minor Illusion
Mending

Spells:

1st (4 slots)
Shield
Catapult

2nd (2 slots)
Dragon Breath
Enlarge/Reduce


[/sblock]


[sblock=Equipment]
Light Crossbow (20 bolts)
Arcane Focus (Wand)
Explorer’s Pack
2 daggers
Lute
Trinket
Costume
15gp[/sblock]

[sblock=Traits]
Traits:
I love a good insult, even one directed at me.
I change my mood or my mind as quickly as I change key in a song

Ideal:  Honesty: Art should reflect the soul, it should come from within and reveal who we really are.
Bond: I want to be famous, whatever it takes. 
Flaw: I once satirized a noble who still wants my head.  It was a mistake that I will likely repeat.[/sblock]


----------



## jmucchiello

Add, "Drake was planning to arrive in Bit for the Sun Day Festival on the traditional skiffs that bring the people of Leed's Crossing to the Festival. He was captured while visiting a friend in three nights before the festival." to the end of that. And we have a background that fits the story so far as well.

As a spellcaster, you are probably tied up in one of the many tents. At some point, someone will discover you and untie you. Fill you in on what's happening, etc.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I like Drake. I like Brother Pelegon too. (Did I get the name right?)


----------



## TallIan

Perin’s backs storey has him wandering around the area a lot too. If thou want an extra tie they could know each other to some degree.


----------



## jmucchiello

tglassy, once you do the following, you can post Drake to the rogue's gallery.

Include "Race: Human" near Class for easier reference. (I forget sometimes....)
Put the actual ability and skill bonuses in place.
Indicate that Athletics has expertise in the skill section too.
Under Class Features, you should indicate the color/metal of your heritage.


----------



## JustinCase

TallIan said:


> Perin’s backs storey has him wandering around the area a lot too. If thou want an extra tie they could know each other to some degree.




Thanks, I’d like that!


----------



## tglassy

I've updated it, but before I post I have a question. I have a Lute, and I want Alchemist Supplies.  The Lute costs 35gp, and the Alchemist Supplies cost 50.  I'm willing to spend the 15gp I got from my background to make up the difference if I need to.  

The concept is that before his Draconic Heritage manifested, he learned Alchemy to create Alchemist's Fire to help with his Fire Dancing.  According to Xanathar's Guide, proficiency with Alchemist's Supplies allows a character to buy 1 lb of materials for 50gp, and he can use a little of it at a time to create one vial of acid, alchemist's fire, antitoxin, oil, perfume or soap every long rest, subtracting half the price of the item in the PHB from the amount of materials I have.  Effectively, it allows the Alchemist to create these things for half the price of buying them.  I know I won't have any raw materials at the moment, but that's fine.  Wizards will spend their gold on spells, I'll spend my gold on Achemist supplies.  I'm planning on actually making use of my tools, rather than just having them in my character sheet and never getting use out of them.  

But I need Alchemist Supplies to do that, and if I wait until i've accumulated 50gp, and then another 50gp to get the materials, that's going to be a while.  I'd rather trade my Lute.


----------



## jmucchiello

You are third level. You've had money. So you can have a few alchemy items that you built, that's not an issue. The real issue is you were captured and separated from your items. After you are untied, you will find your lute but your alchemical supplies and the prebuilt items you had before you were captured are suspiciously not with your other equipment, found in the tent you were tied up in. Read the IC and give me an Int (investigation) check to see if you know (or can figure out) what happened to them.


----------



## tglassy

That is wonderful, thank you.

I'm reading through the IC right now, on page 25.  I'm enjoying the story so far and can't wait to get started.  I'd like to at least skim through the rest before posting.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

JustinCase said:


> Heh, sounds fun. I’m also intrigued at the idea of Surina and my soon-to-be-finished aasimar drunken master and their interactions... They’ll know of each other, at least, with her family of vintners.
> 
> Brother Pelegon (name not definitive) lives as a hermit near town for a few years, and is mostly known as a drunk. He moved here after his wife died, and that’s pretty much anyone knows.




Indeed, that will be interesting.  Surina’s been away training for a few years, but depending on how long Brother Pelegon has been a local hermit, she might indeed know him.  While she’s obviously not a tea-totaler, she’s probably a bit prejudiced against alcoholics. (Both because she’s morally uptight and because it’s a waste of good wine to drink just to get drunk).  If she knows he is Aasimar, she’s likely to be a bit conflicted about his current state.  It will be good for her to wrestle with the fact that the world is a lot more complicated and morally ambiguous than she thinks it is.


----------



## tglassy

Ok, Drake is up.  I added 1 lb worth of Alchemical Items, which turned out to be 1 Alchemist's Fire (that's expensive stuff!  It takes half a pound of material!), 1 vial of Acid, 4 Vials of Perfume and 20 flasks of Oil since Oil costs him half a silver.  I figure Oil was what he usually uses to soak rags in and wrap the edges of his quarterstaff to do his Fire Dancing, so it makes sense he'd have a lot of that.  I didn't put anymore "raw materials" on there, so he'll have to buy more if he wants to make more.    That comes out to roughly 50 gp extra, plus the Alchemist Supplies, which is another 50 gp.  

I guess I'll wait for him to be introduced to make a post, but I did my Investigation Check.


----------



## jmucchiello

Justin, how long do you think until you are ready to submit your character?

tglassy, You remember one of the lizardfolk who came into the tent rummaged around in your stuff and left with a few things. When you ask around, he was a necromancer who spent most of his time in the pit. Odds are your stuff is down there.

I just noticed Drake's flaw. You will be traveling with a noble. Everett is like 5th in line for the Tommelsin (I never remember how to spell it) family chair. (And you should have include the background info in the RG thread. We'll never find it again if it is left in the OOC.)


----------



## tglassy

*[5E] [OOC/Recruiting] JM's A Bit of Trouble (one spot open)*



jmucchiello said:


> I just noticed Drake's flaw. You will be traveling with a noble. Everett is like 5th in line for the Tommelsin (I never remember how to spell it) family chair. (And you should have include the background info in the RG thread. We'll never find it again if it is left in the OOC.)




Gotcha, I’ll grab that.

And yes. I look forward to making fun...I mean, verbally sparring with the elf. 

As for who the Noble is that “wants his head”, we can work that out. Drake is not the most reverent of characters towards those he believes look down on him.


----------



## tglassy

FYI, “the dragon” is not a separate entity, but more like the remnants of the Red Dragon personality that he wrestles with on a daily basis. His natural inclination is to anger and violence, like his Red Dragon Ancestor, and he finds it helpful to view that aspect of himself like an inner beast.just some RP that I find fun.


----------



## JustinCase

jmucchiello said:


> Justin, how long do you think until you are ready to submit your character?




I expect later today!


----------



## JustinCase

Alright, how's this? 

[sblock=Brother Pelegon]
[sblock=Basic information]
*Name:* Brother Pelegon
*Sex:* Male
*Race:* Protector Aasimar
*Class/Level:* Drunken Master Monk 3
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Size:* Medium
*Type:* Humanoid
*Languages:* Common, Celestial, Dwarvish 
*Speed:* 40ft.
*Init:* +2
*Prof. Bonus:* +2
*Passive Perception:* 13
*Note:* Darkvision 60ft.
*Proficiencies:* Herbalism kit (hermit), brewer’s supplies (monastic tradition), woodcarver’s tools (monk), simple weapons, shortswords

*DEFENSE
AC:* 15 (+2 dex, +3 wis)
*Maximum HP:* 27
*Current HP:* 27
*Saves:* Strength +2, Dexterity +4
*Note:* Resistance to necrotic and radiant damage (aasimar); Reduce ranged damage with 1d10+5 (Deflect missiles) 

*OFFENSE
Melee:* Quarterstaff +2 (1d6 bludgeoning; versatile 1d8)
*Melee:* Unarmed strike +4 (1d4+2 bludgeoning)
*Note:* Flurry Of Blows/Drunken Technique (spend 1 ki point to make 2 unarmed strikes after Attack action; provoke no Opportunity Attacks and gain +10 feet walking speed until end of turn), Radiant Soul (for 1 minute add +3 radiant damage once per turn and gain fly speed 30, 1/LR)

*STATISTICS
Str* 10 (+0), *Dex* 14 (+2) , *Con* 12 (+1), *Int* 11 (+0), *Wis* 16 (+3), *Cha* 14 (+2)
[/sblock][sblock=Features & proficiencies]
*RACIAL FEATURES & PROFICIENCIES*
Protector Aasimar
*Ability scores:* Charisma +2, Wisdom +1
*Darkvision:* 60 feet
*Celestial Resistance:* Resistance to necrotic and radiant damage
*Healing Hands:* As an Action, touch a creature to restore 3 (level) hitpoints, 1/LR
*Light Bearer:* You know the _Light_ cantrip.
*Radiant Soul:* Unleash divinity within yourself, manifesting as two spectral wings and divine strikes. Action; for 1 minute add +3 radiant damage (once per turn) and gain fly speed 30, 1/LR
*Languages:* Common, Celestial

*BACKGROUND FEATURES & PROFICIENCIES*
Hermit
*Skill Proficiencies:* Medicine, Religion
*Tool Proficiencies:* Herbalism kit
*Extra Language:* Dwarvish
*Discovery:* In your isolation, you have discovered something important. (To be determined with DM) 

*Personality Traits:* I don't pay attention to the risks in a situation; never tell me the odds. I also connect everything that happens to me to a grand, cosmic plan.
*Ideal:* Material goods come and go; bonds of friendship last forever.
*Bond:* I entered seclusion after the (apparent) death of my wife, who turned out to be a succubus.
*Flaw:* I can quit drinking any time, I just don't want to. If there's a plan, I'll forget it; if I don't forget it, I'll ignore it.

*CLASS FEATURES & PROFICIENCIES*
Monk (Way of the Drunken Master)
*Saves:* Strength +2, Dexterity +4
*Proficiencies:* Simple weapons, shortswords, 1 artisan’s tool or musical instrument: woodcarver’s tools.
*Martial Arts:* Can use Dex for unarmed strikes; do more damage with unarmed strikes; can make one extra unarmed attack when taking the Attack action.
*Unarmored Defense:* While unarmored, AC is 10 plus Dexterity modifier plus Wisdom modifier. 
*Ki:* You have 3 ki points and can use them to power certain features. DC 13.
* Flurry Of Blows:* 1 ki point, make two unarmed strikes as bonus action after the Attack action.
* Patient Defense:* 1 ki point, Dodge action as a bonus action.
* Step Of The Wind:* 1 ki point, Disengage or Dash action as a bonus action, and jump distance is doubled.
*Unarmored Movement:* While unarmored higher walking speed, dependant on level.
*Deflect Missiles:* As a reaction, reduce damage from a ranged attack by 1d20 plus level and dexterity modifier. If reducing the damage to 0, catch the missile if possible to hold in a free hand.
*Monastic Tradition:* Way of the Drunken Master
* Bonus proficiencies:* Performance, brewer’s supplies
* Drunken Technique:* When using Flurry Of Blows, gain benefits of Disengage, and walking speed increases by 10 feet for this round. 

*SKILLS (* Proficient)*
*+4 (dex) Acrobatics**
+3 (wis) Animal Handling
+0 (int) Arcana
+0 (str) Athletics
+2 (cha) Deception
+0 (int) History
+3 (wis) Insight
+2 (cha) Intimidation
+0 (int) Investigation
*+5 (wis) Medicine**
+0 (int) Nature
+3 (wis) Perception
*+4 (cha) Performance**
+2 (cha) Persuasion
*+2 (int) Religion**
+2 (dex) Sleight of Hand
*+4 (dex) Stealth**
+3 (wis) Survival
[/sblock][sblock=Ki powers and magic]
*Ki points spent:* 0 */3*
*Ki save DC:* 13

*Flurry Of Blows:* 1 ki point, make two unarmed strikes as bonus action after the Attack action.
*Patient Defense:* 1 ki point, Dodge action as a bonus action.
*Step Of The Wind:* 1 ki point, Disengage or Dash action as a bonus action, and jump distance is doubled.

*Cantrip:* Light (aasimar)
*Radiant Soul:* Unleash divinity within yourself, manifesting as two spectral wings and divine strikes. Action; for 1 minute add +3 radiant damage (once per turn) and gain fly speed 30, 1/LR
 [/sblock][sblock=Appearance & bio]
*PHYSICAL APPEARANCE*
Despite his unwashed hair and unshaved face, something draws the eye to this tall and lean man. Perhaps it's the way he moves, drunk and unstable yet never falling or dropping things; perhaps it is the way his nearly completely white eyes look back with kindness. Either way, something about this simply dressed man seems to speak of destiny...

*BIO*
A few years ago, Brother Pelegon moves to a tiny cottage outside Leed's Crossing, keeping to himself mostly. Apart from occassional trades with the wandering Perin Wolfrider and quick visits to the nearby villages to purchase drinks, food, and more drinks, Pelegon barely interacted with people but instead spent most of his days drinking away his sorrow.

The sorrow of losing his new wife, which he discovered to be a fiend in disguise during their wedding night. Urged on by his angelic guide, Zabobiel, Pelegon and the clergy of the monastery where he was raised as an orphan, confronted and killed the succubus Myandra. Pelegon, however, was heartbroken as he felt that she was the first to understand him and the burden of a divine destiny. The joy of the church about defeating such a fiend alienated the young aasimar further, and he chose exile.

Which mostly meant brewing beer and drinking himself into a stupor every night. Until the moment that, still trembling from lack of alcohol, he woke up a prisoner of lizardfolk and kobolds. It seems there is no escape from one's destiny after all...
[/sblock][sblock=Inventory]
*COMBAT GEAR*
Quarterstaff

*OTHER GEAR*
Waterskin (on belt) 
Beltpouch, containing coins
Backpack, containing:
- Bottle, glass
- Tankard 
- Woodcarver’s tools
- Herbalism kit
- Flute

*MONEY*
2 gp
8 cp
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jmucchiello

Brother Pelegon looks pretty good. Do you have any idea what discipline your hermit discovery might be from or are you leaving it wide open for me? I'm going to introduce you into the IC as part of the next time I update Drake's actions. You can post to this to the RG thread.


----------



## JustinCase

Honestly I’m completely open to that. The whole concept formed quickly in my mind, except that part.


----------



## Thateous

I tried to go back and figure it out, but who has a problem with nobles?


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Both Drake and Surina.  I don’t know that Drake’s is a problem with nobles, exactly; tglassy can speak to that.  But Surina has along believed that nobles don’t understand or care about the plight of the common person.  And Everett always seemed too glib and carefree for her.


----------



## tglassy

Drake’s Flaw is that he satirized a Noble, and the Noble wants his head.


----------



## Thateous

Well idk if carefree Everret is coming back anytime soon after recent events.


----------



## Thateous

Dang. phone corrected grog to frog...


----------



## JustinCase

Thateous said:


> Dang. phone corrected grog to frog...




Haha I like frog better!


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Thateous said:


> Well idk if carefree Everret is coming back anytime soon after recent events.




Yeah, I remember you saying that Everett’s personality was changing due to the shock of all this.  Seeing that people can change, and that there’s more to Everett that first appeared will be good for Surina.


----------



## jmucchiello

I'm assuming the lizardman was dumped on the ground somewhere near the east gate. Then the villagers moved the wagon to the west gate with the other wagon. There are like 50 villagers, they can obviously handle loading it themselves.

There is no grog or frog in camp.


----------



## jmucchiello

So anything else you want to ask the Lizardman or are you just going to leave him hanging?

 [MENTION=6853819]TallIan[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6804968]ArwensDaughter[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=59816]FitzTheRuke[/MENTION]


----------



## Thateous

I had never officially joined that room, but was contemplating making a grand entrance.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Sorry; busy few days; and I didn’t want to hog the limelight.  I’ve posted Surina’s response


----------



## jmucchiello

Thateous said:


> I had never officially joined that room, but was contemplating making a grand entrance.




I was under the impression this was happening by the east gate.


----------



## Thateous

jmucchiello said:


> I was under the impression this was happening by the east gate.




I thought the lizard man was brought into a tent. I just wanted to talk to the newcomers before joining so I'll transition.


----------



## jmucchiello

I don't think you could tied the lizardman to a stake and to the centaur and raise him up off the ground between the taut ropes inside a tent.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I didn't even know that we'd returned to camp before questioning him. I thought we were still in the forest. At any rate, Swithun needed some room to pull him.


----------



## jmucchiello

One of my posts said you returned to camp with the cart and the villagers were loading the cart with additional foodstuffs, supplies, injured folk, etc.


----------



## JustinCase

So is the loading of the cart near the interrogation of the lizardfolk? I want to know if I can join the interrogating.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I think we would have moved away from the view of most villagers, but we would not have been very sneaky about it. You could have followed. it's more out-of-sight for those who wouldn't want to see, than hidden.


----------



## jmucchiello

JustinCase said:


> So is the loading of the cart near the interrogation of the lizardfolk? I want to know if I can join the interrogating.




The interrogation is near the east gate. The original cart is by the west gate. I assume the new cart was wheeled over to the kitchen and is now on its way to west gate during the discussion before and during the interrogation. But it's not a big camp. You can just wander over to the interrogation. There are probably a few villagers paying attention to the interrogation. Remember, one of the villagers woke the lizardman up after he was tied to Swithun.


----------



## Thateous

I find the resistance to roasting the lizardfolk intriguing.


----------



## JustinCase

Hey, gotta play up that NG aasimar part!


----------



## ArwensDaughter

I was debating what Surina would do—an leaning toward approving out of anger, when the others intervened.

Also FYI:  I am at a work conference through Tuesday (yes, we meet over the weekend, too).  The hours are long and it will be emotionally exhausting, so I may not be able to post again until Wednesday.


----------



## TallIan

I don't think that I've got much to add to the rest - might RP the journey a bit.

I don't imagine that there is a wolf saddle available in the camp?


----------



## jmucchiello

No, there is not a wolf saddle in the camp.

Anyone else? If not, I'll put you on the road out of camp. Marching order could be useful.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Swithun will lead the way.


----------



## Thateous

Feel free to put me last or 2nd to last.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Surina will walk beside Swithun if there’s space, otherwise right behind.


----------



## jmucchiello

It is outdoors on what are essentially plains, there is plenty of space to walk side by side.

So you have:
Swithun and Surina
.
.
Everett

And Perin, Br. Pelegon, and Drake left to place.

Perin: make an Animal Handling check.
Everett: have you copied any spells into your spellbook?


----------



## Thateous

It costs money yes? In the way of ink and what not. I would copy as much as I could after my 4 hour trance.


----------



## jmucchiello

I posted that there was 250 gp of ink and paper in the main tent that you could use for copying purposes. See the post where you find the spellbook for details.

Also, remember Perin wants to perform a 24 hour ritual. So you more time than you have supplies.

Don't forget to update your character sheet.


----------



## jmucchiello

jmucchiello said:


> So you have:
> Swithun and Surina
> .
> .
> Everett
> 
> And Perin, Br. Pelegon, and Drake left to place in the marching order.
> 
> Perin: make an Animal Handling check.




 [MENTION=6853819]TallIan[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION]


----------



## TallIan

Perin will go behind Swithun and Surina for normal marching.  Blaith can range ahead of the group.  If anything needs scouting Perin will happily sneak forward to check it out.  While he's happy to scout ahead, I don't see him as having the personality to push back against Swithun's enthusiasm.

Not sure this matters all that much but Perin's ritual is only 8 hours.

Animal Handling: 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=227902


----------



## jmucchiello

Oh, even better. Do you give up the long rest to do the ritual instead?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Oh, even better. Do you give up the long rest to do the ritual instead?





Aren't we sticking around for 24 hours? He's got three 8-hour segments then, right?


----------



## jmucchiello

I thought he needed 24-hours, not 8.

In any case, it was noon. you definitely took a long rest (or you take rests in shifts, whatever). So now it's 8pm. Not going to head toward the swamp at 8pm. So you camp in the camp overnight and leave in the morning. I guess that means Perin has time to rest and perform the 8 hour ritual before dawn the next day. I also assume you leave at dawn. So, I will post in the IC how the party departs the camp and heads for the lizardfolk in the swamp. The swamp is 3-4 days away at least (I think, I have to check my own maps).


----------



## JustinCase

Pelegon will stay close to the rear, such as just before Everett. But I'm happy to switch places; he's a monk so there's no place he would be totally a wrong fit.


----------



## TallIan

jmucchiello said:


> I thought he needed 24-hours, not 8.
> 
> In any case, it was noon..../QUOTE]
> 
> I guess it makes a bit more of a difference than I thought. We can leave the camp at first light. Everyone should be done resting, bonding and copying by then.


----------



## jmucchiello

Marching order

Swithun and Surina
Perin and unnamed wolf
Drake
Everett and Pelegon


----------



## jmucchiello

So it's summer so I know it's sometimes hard to post. Please sound off that you are around or planning to not be around or whatever. I'll be advancing the story tomorrow sometime to where you are without scouting distance of the next location of interest.

 [MENTION=6853819]TallIan[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6804968]ArwensDaughter[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=59816]FitzTheRuke[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6855204]tglassy[/MENTION]


----------



## Thateous

Still here.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Still here; will be away first part of August, but I’ll let you know before I leave.


----------



## tglassy

I’m here.


----------



## TallIan

Still here.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I should be able to keep up.


----------



## JustinCase

Me too; my holiday won't be until September. I don't expect to be held up much in the coming weeks or months.


----------



## jmucchiello

I'm enjoying the RP. I'll poke the others:
 [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6853819]TallIan[/MENTION]


----------



## TallIan

Wow, there was a lot added since the last notification I got.


----------



## JustinCase

Yeah, my app notifications are pretty much nonexistant. Back to good ol' going-to-the-website-daily for me, at least for the time being.


----------



## jmucchiello

I just leave the pbf forums in an open tab all the time.


----------



## TallIan

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> What do you know; coyote code is working again!




Yeah enough people were voicing their disappointment that he updated the code. 

https://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?656566-Is-something-wrong-with-Coyote-Code/page3


----------



## jmucchiello

He was shocked people were using it at all, I think.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

I am on vacation through August 13.   From the 4-10 in particular I will likely not have any wifi access at all.  I may be able to check in on either side of that, but it won’t be a priority for me.  I’m fine with someone running Surina in my absence.


----------



## jmucchiello

I hope we get past this decision point before you go. I've been enjoying the debate.


----------



## Thateous

I posted my response in an attempt to fulfill your wishes. Now would be the time to object or concur with my plan.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Done. It doesn’t help that notifications aren’t working in the app for me. I’ll be hit or miss the next few days, but I’ll try to check in once a day until I lose wifi access.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

I'm back from vacation.  Looks like I didn't miss much due to enworld being down for a while.


----------



## Thateous

Yea I need to get used to this new look. I didn't get any notifications for a while and got suspicious.


----------



## jmucchiello

I think it's up to me posting something. I'll get to it soon.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> I think it's up to me posting something. I'll get to it soon.




All of us DMing have to get our brains around the new interface.


----------



## jmucchiello

Sorry. I know you're waiting on me. I just haven't had time to make up a map for the warchief to discuss with you. Hopefully early this week.


----------



## TallIan

Hi All,

Sorry for the VERY long unannounced silence, I have had a mad busy couple of weeks followed by a brief vacation away from civilisation.  I'll try to catch up with everything in the next day or two.

Tall


----------



## ArwensDaughter

FYI: I’m on retreat from Sunday afternoon through Friday. Not sure if I’ll have wifi, and even if I do I likely won’t be able to check in very often. I’ll check in at least daily until then.


----------



## jmucchiello

That's for the heads up.


----------



## jmucchiello

It's been nearly a week since I posted last. Hello?


----------



## tglassy

Is it me you’re looking for?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I think it's that you left it at a stalemate (we were caught sneaking up, but we weren't attacked) and no one wanted to make the first (probably wrong) move, that might result in us getting attacked, so we all waited for someone else to do it. All of us. I know I did. Swithun is not cut out for leadership in any way.


----------



## JustinCase

Sorry about not posting sooner. I remember thinking I had to get back to the thread, but then I didn't. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## jmucchiello

FitzTheRuke said:


> I think it's that you left it at a stalemate (we were caught sneaking up, but we weren't attacked) and no one wanted to make the first (probably wrong) move, that might result in us getting attacked, so we all waited for someone else to do it. All of us. I know I did. Swithun is not cut out for leadership in any way.




I was giving you guys a chance to run off or attack. Or apparently attempt a parley (was not expecting that).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

When you prompted us, I suddenly had tge idea that Swithun might have taken the peaceful approach lesson a little _too_ much to heart.


----------



## jmucchiello

Not a problem. This is why we play these silly games. I am going to wait until all of you respond before setting the next action in motion.


----------



## jmucchiello

One nudge, for my last two original PCs, ironically.

@TallIan
@Thateous


----------



## jmucchiello

Looks like we lost the only two players who were here for the whole journey. @Thateous hasn't logged into ENW for a couple weeks now. And @TallIan has been posting elsewhere that they're very busy.

Sigh.

I'll post in the IC either tonight or Friday.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I see why you get so frustrated. I've been really lucky that most of my players have stuck with me. Except EarlyBird... I miss EarlyBird. (He's not the only one I've lost, but he was a surprise.)

I wish more people would gracefully bow-out instead of disappearing. Still, I guess that's just how it goes here.


----------



## jmucchiello

I was in like 6 of EB's games so yeah, I miss him.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> I was in like 6 of EB's games so yeah, I miss him.




Yeah, he was in two of mine and I was in two of his. Then Poof! Gone. I'm actually a bit worried about him, as he didn't seem the type to just quit without saying anything.


----------



## JustinCase

Absolutely, and not knowing what happened is frustrating. I've tried contacting a few people that disappeared through private messages, but no answers. It's the only thing we can do, I suppose, without knowing their real names or other contact details.

In the past I have gone offline for a bit myself, and returning seemed more and more daunting as time went by. Apologizing for your absence, reading up on all the stuff you've missed; it can seem like a huge task. I can imagine some people just don't take that step to logging in again.


----------



## jmucchiello

jmucchiello said:


> Looks like we lost the only two players who were here for the whole journey. @Thateous hasn't logged into ENW for a couple weeks now. And @TallIan has been posting elsewhere that they're very busy.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> I'll post in the IC either tonight or Friday.




I just noticed this game is coming up on its two year anniversary, just as it loses the last two original players.

No matter. Long live the king.

I'll be opening the game to another player (I like 5 or 6) once the current arc is complete probably. Just giving a heads up. Also, depending on how this shakes out, I might have some time go by. It's been only about a week since the game started.


----------



## jmucchiello

Waiting on Surina (@ArwensDaughter ) and Bro P needs another death save.


----------



## JustinCase

Death save rolled. One on both the successes and the failures. Who knows what fate decides?


----------



## ArwensDaughter

jmucchiello said:


> Waiting on Surina (@ArwensDaughter ) and Bro P needs another death save.



Sorry. Was helping my parents move, which took more time and energy than I expected.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

More family stuff through Sunday; not sure how quicklyI’ll be able to respond.


----------



## jmucchiello

Hey, it's the 2 year anniversary of this thread. Happy New Thread Day.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Just a quick note to say I saw IC post. I’ll be traveling for another few hours, making handling rolls, etc. Difficult. Will post in IC thread when I’m home later today.


----------



## jmucchiello

No rush. It's not like we have a good flow of posts going, sadly.


----------



## JustinCase

Due to moving house and the holidays, I'll be mostly offline the next 2-3 weeks. The DM is free to play my character as an NPC during my absence.


----------



## jmucchiello

That's fine and it "works" well that Bro P was separated from the group. Though, I think we are down to 2 active players now. I want to finish up this segment and get you guys back to civilization. At which point we can recruit new players I guess.


----------



## jmucchiello

I've waited a week for @tglassy to post his initiative. He tells me he'll be busy come Jan 1 (tax season). 

Justin is unavailable (for the most part) in December.

That leaves @ArwensDaughter and @FitzTheRuke as the only active PCs in the game. So a few ways to go from here:

1) December holidays are usually rough on PbP games anyway. Take the month off. Regroup after New Year's when @JustinCase is back,
2) Skip the upcoming battle, wrap up the story arc narratively, and begin a long (several months) downtime sequence during which recruitment of new players can be done. Then start a new story from the beginning with a new, hopefully fully invested, group.
3) Both 1 & 2.

Thoughts?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I had looked forward to fighting this out, but it might be best if we just escape to the nearest town and open the game to new players, build a new party, and start from town.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

I think a combo of 1 & 2 is the best course, even though I feel bad skipping the final combat. And that despite the fact I wasn’t sure Surina was going to survive it. But this is a super busy time for me, so pausing for a bit would be good.


----------



## JustinCase

I am back, although there could still be moments of absence (a matter of days, at most). Adding new players is fine by me.


----------



## jmucchiello

I put the chapter wrap up in the IC. I'll start up again come new years. I'm taking some time to think of what'll be next.


----------



## jmucchiello

I've been sick all week. So maybe next week I'll restart. I'm going to soft open the thread for recruiting.

So, anyone who wants to join, pitch a 4th level character to me. I'll be creating a new IC thread for book 2 of "A Bit of Trouble" and it will have the campaign intro, which isn't ready yet because of the aforementioned sickness.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Sorry you’ve been sick! Looking forward to new players.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

I updated Surina to 4th level.  While I was at it, I updated the spoiler blocks for the "new" forum, but I'm wondering it that makes it harder.  Would you rather I take the whole thing out of spoiler blocks?

Also, I was looking at Surina's Personality Trait and Flaw and realized I haven't really been playing her that way.  Are you ok with me changing them?  For a flaw, I'm thinking something more along the lines of "Self-righteous; I have high moral standards and expect others--especially leaders of my faith and those touched by the divine--to live up to them."

Not sure what to do for the personality trait, unless "prays at the drop of a hat" works


----------



## jmucchiello

There's no need for spoiler blocks in the RG thread. There shouldn't be a lot of posts.

And if your character traits are different now that you've played the character, update the traits to reflect reality. Surina does pray often.


----------



## doghead

jmucchiello said:


> So, anyone who wants to join, pitch a 4th level character to me. I'll be creating a new IC thread for book 2 of "A Bit of Trouble" and it will have the campaign intro, which isn't ready yet because of the aforementioned sickness.




I am interested. It has been a while, but over the next two years I should be able to check at least 3-4 times a week.

I don't have a character concept to pitch. I figured I would take something that filled a capability gap in the current line up. Happy to take suggestions.

Meanwhile, I'll get back to reading the setting info.

thotd


----------



## ArwensDaughter

At the moment we have a devotion Paladin, a drunken master monk, a samurai fighter and (I think) a dragon blood sorcerer. We are a little short on healing and support, but I’m a big advocate for playing what interests you over balance.


----------



## Steve Gorak

Hey guys,

I’d love to join too if you’ll have me. I’m also open to filling gaps.I’ll let dog head claim his character first, and will propose mine. Leaning towards Druid or cleric.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## jmucchiello

I'll be updating the "story so far" to include the aftermath of the rescue mission the party eventually succeeded at.

Don't worry about filling gaps (unless that's you thing), I can make any party composition work. Play the character that will bring you back to update most frequently.


----------



## tglassy

I’m sorry. I’m going to go ahead and pull Drake out. I’ve been going through a Depression Spell, and it always keep me from interacting as much as I should. I need to start consolidating the games I’m in. A few of them are ending soon anyway, so I might finish those, but since were at a stopping point here, I may as well bow out. I’m sorry I held things up.


----------



## jmucchiello

That's fine. I had assumed you were leaving, actually.


----------



## doghead

I was leaning towards a martial type, probably a paladin as they bring a little healing. Half orc outsider (wanderer) great weapon fighting..More likely to be taken for a barbarian than a paladin, and not inclined to disabuse anyone of the misconception. 

In light of SG’s post, perhaps a travelling companion/guide/guard to his Druid or cleric. Same, or aligned, Faction? 

thotd


----------



## jmucchiello

Read the first few posts of the IC for details about gods in the campaign. They are more like the Greek or Norse pantheons in that people don't generally worship any of them to the exclusion of the others.


----------



## doghead

While I like the idea of the half-orc paladin, didn't really like the way it was built.

So I went with the wood elf ranger.



Spoiler: Sariel



Medium humanoid (wood elf), chaotic good, ranger 4.
Tools: Flute.
Senses: Darkvision, Passive Perception 15
Languages: Common, Elvish, Draconic, Orc.

Armor Class 16 (Studded Leather)
Hit Points 32 (Hit Dice 4d10) Speed 35 ft.
STR 12 (+1)  DEX 18 (+4)  CON 13 (+1)
INT 10 (0)   WIS 16 (+3)  CHA 08 (-1)

Proficiencies (+2 proficiency bonus) 
Saving Throws Str +3, Dex +6; advantage on saves against being charmed.
Skills Athletics +3, Insight +5, Nature +2, Perception +5, Stealth +6, Survival +5
Armour: Light, medium.
Weapons: Simple weapons, martial weapons.Actions

Attack. You can attack when you take this action, using the following: 
Shortsword. Melee Weapon Attack: +6 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: 1d6 + 4 piercing damage.
Handaxe. Melee Weapon Attack: +3 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: 1d6 + 1 slashing damage.
Handaxe. Ranged Weapon Attack +8 to hit, range 20/60 ft., one target. Hit 1d6 + 4 slashing damage.
Longbow. Ranged Weapon Attack: +8 to hit, range 150/600 ft., one target. Hit: 1d8 + 4 piercing damage.
Primeval Awareness. Ranger feature. 

Options

Fey Ancestry. Wood Elf trait.
Fey Ancestry. Mask of the Wild.
Favored Enemy. Ranger feature.
Natural Explorer. Ranger feature.
Colossus Slayer. Hunter feature.
Spellcasting. Ranger feature. Spell Save DC: 13
  Spell Attack Modifier: +5 Spell Slots: 1st-level (3)

Spells Known
* 1st-level spells: goodberry, hunter’s mark, longstrider
Equipment
* Studded leather, shortsword, handaxe (2), longbow (with 60 arrows), explorer’s kit, hunting trap, flute, money (25 gp)

Background (Outlander)
You grew up in the wilds, far from civilization and the comforts of town and technology. The wilds are in your blood. Even in places where you don’t know the specific features of the terrain, you know the way of the wild.
Wanderer. You have an excellent memory for maps and geography, and you can always recall the general layout of terrain, settlements, and other features around you. In addition, you can find food and fresh water for yourself and up to five other people each day, provided that the land offers berries, small game, water, and so forth.
Faction. You are a member of the Emerald Enclave, a group dedicated to maintaining the delicate balance between nature and civilization.
Personality Trait. I once ran twenty-five miles without stopping to warn my clan of an approaching orc horde.
Ideal. Life is like the seasons, in constant change, and we must change with it.
Bond. I am the last of my tribe, and it is up to me to ensure their names enter legend.
Flaw. There’s no room for caution in a life lived to the fullest.



thotd


----------



## JustinCase

tglassy said:


> I’m sorry. I’m going to go ahead and pull Drake out. I’ve been going through a Depression Spell



Sorry to hear about your depression. I hope it passes quickly or, failing that, aid is available.

And sorry to see Drake go, but RL always comes first.


----------



## Steve Gorak

Hi guys,

So I’m now leaning towards a fey tome lock, background will likely be folk hero with tweaks.

Living in the forest, she made herself known (and loved) by supplying local folks with herbal remedies. She was especially sought after by young lovers for her herbal skills that prevented or stopped child bearing, all in the spirit of encouraging love end enjoying the beauty of life.
Likely human, feats I’m considering: inspiring leader and lucky.
Invocations: book of ancient secrets and misty visions.
Think of a witch, without the bad stigma.

How much cash do characters start with? I plan on blowing all the money on rituals.
This character will be focused on charms and illusions, and will be heavily focused on support (as requested!). I hate eldrich blast, because it makes combats boooring, so I want to try something different. JM, I hope you won’t nerf misty visions because that will be the default go to ( aside from spells) during combats (to block enemy line of sight, and generally mess with foes); I’ll be using the illusions as per the rules (interaction required to be able to see through it).

I’m travelling all week, so hoping to post a preliminary character sheet by Friday.
Cheers

SG

PS: tglassy, I’m really sorry to hear things are tough right now.


----------



## Steve Gorak

Hi guys, just checking in. Is this game still going forward? I want to make sure before I invest time in making a character.
Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## jmucchiello

Yes, sorry, I got slammed with some work right after being slammed by illness. It will probably be a week or two before we start up again. (I thought I mentioned it would be a couple weeks.)


----------



## JustinCase

It is as far as I am concerned! I like my character here.


----------



## Steve Gorak

jmucchiello said:


> Yes, sorry, I got slammed with some work right after being slammed by illness. It will probably be a week or two before we start up again. (I thought I mentioned it would be a couple weeks.)




ok, great!
Can you tell me how much starting golf for my 4th level character? I’ll blow it all on rituals.
Thanks and cheers,

sg


----------



## tglassy

Steve Gorak said:


> ok, great!
> Can you tell me how much starting golf for my 4th level character? I’ll blow it all on rituals.
> Thanks and cheers,
> 
> sg




At least nine holes. And be careful in Hole 3. It looks like an easy par 3, but if you overshoot the green there’s a sand trap on the other side that’s hell to get out of.


----------



## Steve Gorak

I was going to edit my post, but now I just can’t ;-)


----------



## jmucchiello

Anyone want to give me a suggestion for starting money. My DMG has disappeared and I'm not sure of "wealth by level" in 5e.

What kind of rituals are you looking to buy?


----------



## tglassy

Lvls 1-4 start with the normal starting equipment. They don’t start getting new stuff till lvl 5. So it would be whatever the players handbook says the starting gold would be, unless you want to give him more.


----------



## TallIan

Hi all, sorry to disapear last year.

After a ridiculously busy end of year, I am finally finding some free time to look at games again.  The perfect storm of unprecedented work load across the county and staff shortages left me busier than I have ever been before.

Looking through this it looks like it's in the middle of a downtime recruit and revitalise.  If it picks back up, can I join in?


----------



## jmucchiello

Sure. You will be the last of the original PCs.

Tglassy, my DMG is still playing hide and go seek with me. What is 5th level starting money?


----------



## Mark Chance

Hello. If there's room for another player, I'd be delighted.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm at work, and I own a FLGS, so I seem to have a DMG on hand... let's see...

500gp + 1d10x25gp for Level 5.

That's probably a lot more gold than the rest of us have!


----------



## Steve Gorak

FitzTheRuke said:


> I'm at work, and I own a FLGS, so I seem to have a DMG on hand... let's see...
> 
> 500gp + 1d10x25gp for Level 5.
> 
> That's probably a lot more gold than the rest of us have!



Yeah, that’s a lot. But it’ll all be spent on rituals for party support, so whatever the amount it will be mostly for this.

as for the specific rituals bought, I haven’t gone through the whole list but I’d like things like animal messenger, speak with animals, detect magical arm, comprehend languages, etc...
One of the free 2 will definitely include find familiar
Cheers,

sg


----------



## JustinCase

Steve Gorak said:


> detect magical arm



That sounds oddly specific...


----------



## jmucchiello

JustinCase said:


> That sounds oddly specific...



LOL

Okay, my instinct wasn't far off. I was going to say 400 gp. 

Folks from the prior campaign will have been rewarded (and that will be in my introduction to the next section whenever I get around to writing it). I'm still a bit under the weather.


----------



## doghead

I was looking at ways of hooking Sariel into the campaign, to create an opportunity ofr her to know the other characters, or at least know of them. 

I was thinking that Sariel could have been working the army that came to Leed's Landing as a scout or ranger. Or similarly with the hunting party lead by Everett's father. 

Open to other suggestions as well.

As for gold, Sariel's gear comes to about 200. I was thinking about getting a spyglass, but its a bit expensive. So I'll go with a couple of healing potions and some fishing tackle. Which leaves her about 100 gp.

thotd


----------



## Steve Gorak

jmucchiello said:


> LOL
> 
> Okay, my instinct wasn't far off. I was going to say 400 gp.
> 
> Folks from the prior campaign will have been rewarded (and that will be in my introduction to the next section whenever I get around to writing it). I'm still a bit under the weather.




great, I’ll assume it’s 400 go plus starting equipment, which will be much easier for character creation (and besides Warlocks get very little at level 1).
Cheers,

sg


----------



## doghead

I got a bit bored so I reworked Sariel's background:

_Background (Outlander)
A child of the Iolanthe tribe, you grew up in the wilds, far from civilization and the comforts of town and technology. The wilds are in your blood. Even in places where you don’t know the specific features of the terrain, you know the way of the wild.
Wanderer. You have an excellent memory for maps and geography, and you can always recall the general layout of terrain, settlements, and other features around you. In addition, you can find food and fresh water for yourself and up to five other people each day, provided that the land offers berries, small game, water, and so forth.
Faction. The Iolanthe are allies of the Emerald Enclave, a group dedicated to maintaining the delicate balance between nature and civilization.
Personality Trait. I once spent 6 years stalking a dragon until it finally agreed to answer my three questions.
Ideal. Life is like the seasons, in constant change, and we must change with it.
Bond. I am a child of the Iolanthe, guardians of the forest wilds that protect and sustain us.
Flaw. I am quick to judge. Too quick sometimes._

thotd


----------



## jmucchiello

You'll need to describe these "lolanthe" more if you are making them up. What kind of leadership structure do they have? Are they just local to Bit or can they be found in other places? Who is you direct superior? What is you relationship with this person like? How many people are members in the local area? Etc.


----------



## doghead

jmucchiello said:


> You'll need to describe these "lolanthe" more if you are making them up. What kind of leadership structure do they have? Are they just local to Bit or can they be found in other places? Who is you direct superior? What is you relationship with this person like? How many people are members in the local area? Etc.




*Sariel and the Iolanthe*

There wasn't really much beyond what was in the post. I was just doodling up some ideas because there was nothing on TV and I didn't feel like studying. So maybe more procrastination than boredom. 

OK, here we go. I will try and work through my thinking. 

_Sariel's original Bond read: I am the last of my tribe, and it is up to me to ensure their names enter legend. 

I didn't want to go down this path. I feel like a Bond should be with something that actually exists. I wanted her to have a tribe. So I just picked a name for it. I envisioned it as a fairly ordinary wood elf tribe. They live in the woods/forests. The woods and forests support them, and in return they protect their home. Hence the guardians line.

I envisioned the tribe living somewhere reasonably remote. Probably a smaller tribe. Somewhere where forests rub shoulders with mountains. Somewhere on the map provided? Or from somewhere beyond?  

I don't think that there are many others of her tribe around. They stay in their forests, mostly. That said, some/most do leave the forest to travel and explore at some point. They watch and learn. And when they return they tell the others what they have seen and learnt about the world beyond their forest. I didn't envision them as agents tasked with things and required to report to a handler. That said, being tasked may happen. Sariel's stalking of the dragon and the three questions she asked could have been a task. 

Sariel's faction was Emerald Enclave. I wanted to tie that into her reality a little bit. I figured that some others in her tribe belonged to a faction, and most likely it would be the Emerald Enclave. Give that, and a similarity of world view between the faction and the wood elves, I figured that they would/could be allies of sort. _

Hope that that helps. 

Happy to discuss, change or amend any of the above as required to fit into the setting. 

thotd


----------



## CharlotteOz

Hey all. Still looking for PCs?


----------



## jmucchiello

I'm on a business trip so I'm not sure how many folks have replied. So I'll say "Yes, still looking." 

Hopefully I'll have time this weekend to devote to this pbp game once again.


----------



## doghead

As I understand it, the status is:

*ArwensDaughter - *playing a devotion Paladin (existing PC)
*JustinCase  - *playing a drunken master monk (existing PC)
*FitzTheRuke - *playing a samurai fighter (existingPC)
Myself - proposing a Wood Elf Ranger
*Steve Gorak - *proposing a Fey Tome Warlock
*Mark Chance - *nothing proposed as yet
Hope that helps.

thotd


----------



## ArwensDaughter

doghead said:


> As I understand it, the status is:
> 
> *ArwensDaughter - *playing a devotion Paladin (existing PC)
> *JustinCase  - *playing a drunken master monk (existing PC)
> *FitzTheRuke - *playing a samurai fighter (existingPC)
> Myself - proposing a Wood Elf Ranger
> *Steve Gorak - *proposing a Fey Tome Warlock
> *Mark Chance - *nothing proposed as yet
> Hope that helps.
> 
> thotd




Plus TallIan playing a Hafling (beastmaster?) ranger
And potentially Charlotte of Oz


----------



## jmucchiello

I'm on a business trip still. So I'll sort this all out this weekend, hopefully.

From those who are sticking around, think about what your chars were doing for the last three months since the people were rescued.

The short "what happened next" is Bit sent a small army into the swamp, nominally led by Everett, and the villages that were loyal to the Boss (like I remember the name at the moment away from my notes) were abandoned. The army diverted that water into the open mine to make it unusable. The friendly Lizardfolk village and a few other villages welcomed the human(oid) army's intervention. I'll be posting this with more detail in the IC soonish.


----------



## Mark Chance

> *@Mark Chance - *nothing proposed as yet




Doh! I recover the fumble and act like no one noticed.

I'm leaning most heavily toward a halfling cleric. Did I miss details about character creation for new folks?


----------



## jmucchiello

Chargen rules are in the first post of the RG thread. Plus 400 gp. 4th level.


----------



## Mark Chance

Thanks. I'll get something up in the next day or two...probably. I've been feeling like crap the past couple of days. I think my manopause is acting up.


----------



## jmucchiello

Word


----------



## doghead

So with the amendments I think it looks like ...

*ArwensDaughter - *playing a devotion paladin (existing PC)
*JustinCase  - *playing a drunken master monk (existing PC)
*FitzTheRuke - *playing a samurai fighter (existingPC)
*TallIan* - playing a halfling beastmaster ranger (existing PC)
*doghead* - proposing a wood elf ranger
*Steve Gorak - *proposing a fey tome warlock
*Mark Chance *- proposal pending
*Charlotte of Oz *- proposal pending

thotd


----------



## doghead

The Last Three Months

I have read a bit of the IC thread and the summary and come up with a couple of ideas as to what Sariel may have been up to over the last three months. Of course, this is assuming that you want to have some degree of overlap so that the characters have some knowledge of each other. 

If Sariel was with the Army that met the PC's in Leeds Crossing, she could know, or know of, the PC's from that time. Since then:

1. Working with the Army to monitor the swamp and/or lizardman activity. Perhaps operating out of forward camps in one of the (abandoned?) towns of Leed's Crossing/East End or one of the old fort ruins? or

2. Long range patrols hunting for/tracking Lord Ariamhodary (Known: Patron: Essembri, god of vengeance). Building empire to east (in the swamp or further?)

thotd


----------



## FitzTheRuke

We have a good opportunity for someone to play a Lizardfolk from the friendly tribe, if anyone wants to dig out the race from Volo's guide.


----------



## CharlotteOz

I've never had an opportunity to try a wizard out, so I'll give a wizard a shot, if there is room.

Are there special rules or lore regarding arcana I should be aware of before I start crunching stats and backgrounds?


----------



## doghead

Charlotte of Oz said:


> Are there special rules or lore regarding arcana I should be aware of before I start crunching stats and backgrounds?




I'm not sure about specific rules/lore regarding arcana.

There is some character generation information at the start of the RG thread here: 5E [5E] [RG] JM's A Bit of Trouble

There is some setting information at the start of this OOC thread and the IC thread here: [IC] JM's A Bit of Trouble

thotd


----------



## ArwensDaughter

While Surina would have been very tempted to join the army Everett’s father assemble to deal with Ariamhody (sp?), I can also see her staying in Bit and working to provide food, shelter, etc. For the refugees. She’s one to stand up for the common person, and is probably concerned about how the refugees are being treated.


----------



## jmucchiello

There's no changes to how magic works in this game. The only difference is the flavoring of religion as a single church for the worship of all the gods together. That doesn't affect the arcanist classes at all.


----------



## Mark Chance

I've posted the main stats of Klebba Martindale, stout war cleric. I'll get the rest done soon-ish.


----------



## CharlotteOz

Okay, I think I will play a human bean from Racism City, a scholarly lady who went on a trip to Cade-Crable as part of a conference on a scholarly subject and wound up going "oh, I'm gay" upon seeing her first mermaid who was also in attendance. A big argument with her family over it left her stranded in Cade-Crable, and her relationship with said mermaid led her to discover she had a talent for magic.

She could wind up part of the group via many means; I'll chat with the GM and see if they've got ideas.

Will have BG and stats soon!


----------



## JustinCase

Mark Chance said:


> I've posted the main stats of Klebba Martindale, stout war cleric. I'll get the rest done soon-ish.



I like it! Nice picture, too.



Charlotte of Oz said:


> Okay, I think I will play a human bean from Racism City, a scholarly lady who went on a trip to Cade-Crable as part of a conference on a scholarly subject and wound up going "oh, I'm gay" upon seeing her first mermaid who was also in attendance. A big argument with her family over it left her stranded in Cade-Crable, and her relationship with said mermaid led her to discover she had a talent for magic.
> 
> She could wind up part of the group via many means; I'll chat with the GM and see if they've got ideas.
> 
> Will have BG and stats soon!



"You've got a mermaid?! Can I have one too?" is probably what Pelegon would say when he finds out. 

Seriously, I like your characters so no doubt I'll like this one too!


----------



## JustinCase

I updated Brother Pelegon to level 4.

During downtime he probably retrieved what little possessions he had (represented by the starting gear I already had in the RG), befriended the girl he saved, made a friend or two in the friendly lizardfolk camp and the gathering army, learned how to make that lizardfolk brew (if that's not a wellkept tribal secret), and probably negotiated his role in all this with his angelic guide.

So Pelegon is ready to move forward, still appearing drunk and useless but now known as the rescuer of a young girl. And if any new players seek a connection, they could've met before Brother Pelegon's hermitage, back when he lived at a monastery.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Mark Chance said:


> I've posted the main stats of Klebba Martindale, stout war cleric. I'll get the rest done soon-ish.




If you are looking for a way to connect with the party, Surina (who is a devotion paladin) might be a good choice: you could have trained together in Crade-Cable, or had contact at the temple in Bit. 

If that’s the case, Surina will be glad to have you along; she still misses Keth, with whom she had the most in common in the party. She’s a bit rigid in her thinking—a little too focused on the rules and decorum—and she is often discomfited by the ways in which some of the party doesn’t fit her conception of what it means to be responsible and upstanding. Note: that’s purely about her personality; that is not in any way a complaint about the other players or how they have played their characters. The discomfort is good, as she needs to have her assumptions challenged so she can loosen up and grow. Personality role-playing is (one of?) my weaknesses as a player (and, in other contexts as a DM), and I’m trying to work on that with Surina. Truth be told some days I don’t have the energy to do so and just focus on the mechanics, but it is my intent to strive in that direction.


----------



## Mark Chance

@ArwensDaughter - Added some background that includes Surina. It look okay?


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Mark Chance said:


> @ArwensDaughter - Added some background that includes Surina. It look okay?




Yep, looks good.


----------



## doghead

ArwensDaughter said:


> Personality role-playing is (one of?) my weaknesses as a player (and, in other contexts as a DM), and I’m trying to work on that with Surina. Truth be told some days I don’t have the energy to do so and just focus on the mechanics, but it is my intent to strive in that direction.




A bit of character conflict can be good fun, so long as it s good fun for everyone.

I tend the other end of the spectrum, I don't care to much about the mechanics (so long as the character is reasonably effective). I play for the interactions - between characters, between the character and the world. Some of my most memorable games are ones in which there is a degree of character conflict. Sometimes it has resolved itself with hard won friendship (or at least grudging respect), and once with the death of one of the two involved,which was epic (even though it was my character who was killed).

Which is a long winded way of saying, feel free to write in ties with Sariel. Just be conscious that "Quick to Judge" can be shorthand for "judgmental", and an elf with 8 CHA probably has personal interaction issues.

I have just noticed that Sariel is quite similar to Sarina. To avoid confusion (and potentially irritating ArwensDaughter), I am going to change the characters name to "_morning frost and the smell of cold after a clear autumn night before for the first fall of winter snow_". A translation into common, obviously. For the sake of others, and herself, she abbreviates her name generally. Currently she goes by the name Frost, or Autumn Frost for more formal occasions.

thotd


----------



## jmucchiello

Just posting to say I'm still here and enjoying the chargen interactions going on. Still working on what will happen next so I can introduce it properly. Don't remember being so busy IRL.


----------



## CharlotteOz

I posted my wizard in the rogue's gallery. Let me know what if anything needs tweaking; I assumed she had 400 gp to her name so I spent 20 of that on her familiar.


----------



## jmucchiello

I should point out, PCs will need to find themselves back in Bit for Book 2 of the campaign. (Yes, I've gotten all hoity-toity about the game being told in books, not mere chapters.) I'm "this close" to putting up the final update. I will also be creating a new IC thread for book 2. This way what happened in book 1 can be incorporated into the background info found in the first few posts of the IC.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

@doghead: I’m not worried about name similarities. If you’d rather name her Sariel, I’m fine with that.


----------



## doghead

ArwensDaughter said:


> @doghead: I’m not worried about name similarities. If you’d rather name her Sariel, I’m fine with that.



Thanks.

I was reading a SH and kept getting two characters with similar names confused. I think that is what triggered the question. 

"M_orning frost and the smell of cold after a clear autumn night before for the first fall of winter snow"_ written on a whim, but has kind of grown on me. I might keep Sariel as her (abbreviated) name in Elvish. A "my friends call me Sariel" sort of thing. Or maybe its more like "my mother calls me Sariel".

thotd


----------



## doghead

_The months after the retaking of Leeds Crossing and East End were hard. Long range patrols into the wilds fruitlessly chasing rumours of Lord Ariamhodary. Long nights sentry duty watching the darkness as the army protecting the masses huddled in Bit slept. Long days on foot, scouting ahead as the units marched from here to there. 

Winter crept closer, stealing away the heat of summer. Bringing with it the Autumn frosts and the smell of cold.

Bit was swollen to capacity; full of refugees from Leeds Crossing and East End, soldiers, camp followers, merchants, thieves, noise, movement, chaos. And almost devoid of silence. In what little free time Frost had, she would take herself out into the hills and woods to camp, to hide, to gather her somewhat frayed nerves before returning to the maelstrom. Humans never seemed to stop moving, even when sleeping. There was a terrible restless energy that left her exhausted, even more than scouting. Their children were even worse._

I wrote the following while working through the character sheets looking for possible bonds/connections/threads. It is the world through Autumn's eyes; some of it is a little ... judgmental. I didn't intend to share it initially, but ...

I have sblocked it to give you the choice as to whether read it or not. I'm pretty sure that you will (I know that I would, in a heartbeat). I am also pretty sure that you will understand it for what it is. It is not a position. It is just a idea, a possible starting point.



Spoiler: Spoiler



ArwensDaughter - playing Delmirev Sarina, a dragonborn devotion paladin.
* First Impression: "Mother Oak give me strength, another pretty paladin."

JustinCase - playing Brother Pelegon, a aasimar hermit monk (drunken master)
* First Impression: "The bottom of a bottle is one place to look for courage."

FitzTheRuke - playing Swithun Baymire, a centaur samurai fighter
* First Impression: "..."

TallIan - playing Perin Wolfrider, a stout halfling beastmaster ranger
* First Impression: "A fellow ranger, a sound companion, and finally someone not offended by silence."

Steve Gorak - playing a fey tome warlock
* "She smells like a warlock. And juniper? Warlocks don't smell like juniper ... What was I doing again"

Mark Chance - playing Klebba Martindale a stout halfling war cleric
* First Impression: "With a stare that fierce, no wonder the god of war was only one brave enough to take him. Pity his misguided notions of what makes might."

Charlotte of Oz - playing Anna Arcana a human sage wizard
* First Impression: "Never trust a ... well, I mean, she is a wizard, but ... I suppose they can't all be insufferable. Although, she is a bit insufferable ..."



The great characters, I believe, are the ones that that insist on imposing their own logic upon you as the writer. A paladin of freedom who refuses to withdraw from a confrontation (despite gentle hints from the DM that it is un-winable, and increasingly urgent pleas from the players, and their characters, to live and to fight another day). Because to do so is not in his nature.

I thought I was creating a wild, fearless, immortal guardian of the forest-wilds. I found myself confronting a traumatised young elf, suffering culture shock, and lashing out. And perhaps, deeply in need of a friend. But Gran'father Willow help you if you should suggest that ...

tl:dr?

If your character spent time over the last 3 months with the army, they have likely crossed paths with Morning.

thotd


----------



## jmucchiello

doghead said:


> _The months after the retaking of Leeds Crossing and East End were hard. _



Those towns were not occupied. They were abandoned. The humans living there were captured and taken into the swamp.

Bit is not swollen to capacity at all. Bit is normally 8,000 people. The first day of the campaign I described it as having 20,000 people there for a festival. So several hundred refugees is nothing for Bit.

Also, I'm going to post a summary of what happened in those months.

Finally, where is your character? I don't see it in the RG thread.


----------



## jmucchiello

Okay, I've got another minor emergency so I won't be starting until Sunday or Monday. Below is the background for the past three or so months. I'll put it in the IC eventually but I'm previewing it here so you can make any adjustments to your back stories or downtime that you would like.



You lead the villagers out of the swamp and into the bustling army base that Leed's Crossing has become. A few of you recognize innkeeper Kendrel and mayor Jurad from the last time you were here. Everett's father is leading the army and your reconnaissance leads him to believe his force is insufficient. He must return to Bit and muster a larger force. Some of the rescued villagers sign up for army duty and revenge immediately. Others are taken to Bit which can handle the influx of refugees better than the outlying villages.

Accompanied by Everett's father, you trek back to Bit with a group of 200+ displaced persons.

Though the high summer festival was over by a couple weeks, the town of Bit still celebrated the heroes of the swamp's return. Everett, Perin, Swithun, Surina, Brother P, Drake, and Fitz all were given a heroes welcome. Several bard's already had songs about the liberators of Leed's Crossing. At the Tillerson estate, some of the group are reunited with Zadolix, Keth, and Valdral.

Over the course of a few weeks, the Tillersons and Greygours conscript a larger force and head off into the swamp. Everett accompanies them (perhaps some of you did too). When they get to Ss'slass, the village of friendly Lizardfolk, they are greated with friendship and are told Ariamhodary's forces have retreated deeper into the swamp. The army reaches the abandoned mining camp a day later. At Everett's suggestion, a trench is dug from the pit to the water's edge so the water's of the swamp can fill the mine, rendering it more difficult to make use of.

The army returned to Leed's Crossing by mid-Adan, dispersing temporarily for the autumn harvest. By mid-Palient, the army in Leed's Crossing remained ready for any incursions, though, at this point it is assumed nothing will happen as winter approaches.

East End is a ghost town. And Leed's Crossing is nothing but an army outpost. The farms around these towns are mostly barren. Bareback has taken in dozens of family from East End, but their new farms won't be productive this season. Food prices are rising in Bit and food trade on Empire Bay has increased as word of crop shortage in Bit gets around. Elves of the Groaning Forest and even some Centaur traders from the plains have been trading food to the northern and western villages.

Bit is quiet once again. It is the seventh day of Toraya and plans for the upcoming Winter Festival are subdued this year. Some of your old friends have drifted away again. And during the interim, new friends have been made. (New PCs can explain how they made themselves useful.) The Tillersons have set any of you who want it with small residences in the Market Downs district. Two room flats above shops or separate three room houses whichever you prefer. Everett use to visit often but he finds he does not have the time as much any more. (His father discovered he wasn't just a drunk carouser and has put him to work.)

Rumors (DC 5 type stuff)

Increased encounters with elves of the Groaning Forest have made people say various things:

They being too generous. They need something.
They ask funny questions about farming, why are they suddenly interested in farming?
Heard a few of them were down by the docks watching what goes on there.

Ariamhodary's fate is the source of many a rumor:

His people turned on him and he's dead somewhere in the swamp.
He was an avatar of Serter, The Star Walker, looking for a fallen star deep in the swamp.

Raina Rillstone, granddaughter of the old man, was found dead a few days ago. No can confirm this.

Eliana Puth'Sayol has disappeared. Rumor is she ran away rather than marry a nobleman in Cade-Crable.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

If it's close enough to do it, I'd like to say that Swithun returned to his centaur tribe to ask his chief/king/leader to form an alliance with the humans while they recover and to be ready in case another lizardfolk attack comes. Perhaps it was part of these talks that caused the centaurs to trade food.


----------



## jmucchiello

Let me think about that.


----------



## doghead

jmucchiello said:


> Those towns were not occupied. They were abandoned. The humans living there were captured and taken into the swamp.




My bad. I knew that. Poor choice of words.



jmucchiello said:


> Bit is not swollen to capacity at all. Bit is normally 8,000 people. The first day of the campaign I described it as having 20,000 people there for a festival. So several hundred refugees is nothing for Bit.




Thanks. From Frost's POV, it probably appears pretty full. I will keep it in mind. 



jmucchiello said:


> Finally, where is your character? I don't see it in the RG thread.




Apologies. Hang over from the old days. ... Done.

thotd


----------



## JustinCase

Sounds like a good in-between-scenes description, JM. Can't wait to get back in! 

By the way, doghead, in the RG you mention your ranger abilities several times, but nowhere do you actually say you're a ranger of whatever level... Just nitpicking for you.


----------



## doghead

JustinCase said:


> Sounds like a good in-between-scenes description, JM. Can't wait to get back in!




Seconded. But without the "back" obviously.



JustinCase said:


> By the way, doghead, in the RG you mention your ranger abilities several times, but nowhere do you actually say you're a ranger of whatever level... Just nitpicking for you.




Oh man. Like a dagger to the heart. 

Thanks. I'll rectify. 

thotd


----------



## doghead

jmucchiello said:


> New PCs can explain how they made themselves useful.




Did the army make any attempt to hunt down Ariamhodary after they discovered his forces had retreated further into the swamp? If not, I will amend my earlier post.



jmucchiello said:


> Rumors (DC 5 type stuff)
> Increased encounters with elves of the Groaning Forest have made people say various things:
> They being too generous. They need something.
> They ask funny questions about farming, why are they suddenly interested in farming?
> Heard a few of them were down by the docks watching what goes on there.




Scratch Groaning Forest as a home for the Iothanthe. I have no idea whats going on.



FitzTheRuke said:


> If it's close enough to do it, I'd like to say that Swithun returned to his centaur tribe to ask his chief/king/leader to form an alliance with the humans while they recover and to be ready in case another lizardfolk attack comes. Perhaps it was part of these talks that caused the centaurs to trade food.




Frost would be up for being a companion on this journey if it happens. She knows very little about the Centaurs, and is intensely curious.

thotd


----------



## jmucchiello

doghead said:


> Did the army make any attempt to hunt down Ariamhodary after they discovered his forces had retreated further into the swamp? If not, I will amend my earlier post.



Yes, but only for about a week. Supply lines into the swamp could be challenged by the normal creatures of the swamp.



> Scratch Groaning Forest as a home for the Iothanthe. I have no idea whats going on.



Not necessarily. Your character isn't necessarily part of the ruling council of the forest. Nor is your character a farmer being asked to send food to Bit. Your character is just a random citizen who decided they heard stuff was happening in Bit and wanted to know more.

Also, if you were going to be part of the army that goes into the swamp, you probably left the forest many months/years ago.



> Frost would be up for being a companion on this journey if it happens. She knows very little about the Centaurs, and is intensely curious.



Again, this might be something I'd want to do IC with the whole party. So I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm happy to have Swithun meet Frost while (or just before) searching the Swamp for Ariamhodary and hitting it off. Swithun is stoic, but he's got a big heart (literally _and_ figuratively) and he's fascinated by other sentient creatures and is willing to risk his own safety for the safety of innocents. 

I assume they gave off the search when the lizardfolk pulled so far back into the swamp that you'd need to be able to swim (like, with a swim-speed) to comfortably follow them further. Also, because of the rumours that Ariamhodary may have been assassinated or killed himself to appease some gods for his failure, or whatever. Am I right?


----------



## jmucchiello

The rumors came later but essentially yes. The army from Bit was not the kind of army that would fare well in a swamp. So they retreated to Leed's Crossing.

Many of the farms around Leed's Crossing and East End were either never planted or never tended. The army plans to try to harvest anything that looks like it can be salvaged.

I think meeting in the swamp works fine. And you just started inviting him to meetings with Everett, as infrequently as they happened.

Those given homes in Bit, if you want to describe them, go ahead. They are either separate homes with 3 or so rooms. Or second story apartments with a main room and bedroom.


----------



## JustinCase

jmucchiello said:


> Those given homes in Bit, if you want to describe them, go ahead. They are either separate homes with 3 or so rooms. Or second story apartments with a main room and bedroom.




I imagine Brother Pelegon having a simple apartment above -- or otherwise very close to -- whatever the busiest drinking spot is in Bit. Perhaps he shares it with someone, if that person can stand the constant returning-home-late-and-drunk behaviour. Pelegon must be a familiar sight for anyone attending such a place, drinking himself silly whenever he's not away on an errand, and it's an easy way to know the new characters at least superficially. 

Certainly the monk seems preoccupied with his drinking and enjoying life, but whenever someone asks, a steely determination can be seen in his eyes as the aasimar states in a very sober tone that none should suffer the pain and loss from Ariamhodary's forces. And he'll be on the front lines to make sure of it. 

Obviously followed by a joke and more drinking.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Surina graciously accepts the offer of accommodations, choosing a simple apartment near the temple. She visits the temple several times a week to worship and connect with her fellows sworn to the Family’s service. She checks in with her parents, assuring them she is well and assuring herself they are, too. She makes a point to frequent the markets, inns and other areas where the refugees gather, making sure they feel welcome and attending to any needs she can. 

When she learns that Klebba is in the city, she invites him to spar with her, and join her for a drink and a chance to reminisce about their experiences as warriors for the Family. As she has time, she stays in touch with her fellow adventurers. She admires Swithun’s fighting ability, and would welcome a chance to spar with him as well. Her encounters with Brother Pelegon trouble her. She can sense the divine with him, but his drunkenness troubles her. She is impressed with the change she sees in Everett. Perrin remains a bit of a mystery to her.

[I’m happy to make the acquaintance of Morning Frost and Anna during this time, too, but I wanted doghead and Charlotte of Oz to decide how that might happen]


----------



## Steve Gorak

Hey Guys,

Im still here, just been busy. I’m switching concepts because since we have a wizard in the group, I find the novelty of a dedicated ritual casting warlock a bit overshadowed.No biggie though, because I have a character I love, in another game, that’s winding down: a noble lore bard.
I’ll tweak him for this setting, but the basic story is that he’s human, with a great great great Elven grandmother, still alive and matriarch of his noble house. As a young buck of 16, he was invited to go visit his Elven family (there were rumours that a few maidens had to be supported by the family because they bore his bastards, nothing confirmed though). As luck would have it, These elves happened to be in the groaning forest. After a few years with the elves, he was invited to go and explore the world (the elders didn’t like how this young elf blooded human was attracting the attention of a few Elven maidens). He set out to live a bit with friendly nearby lizard folks, to learn their tales and their music. This is how he met the group.

He will be a NG human, inspiring leader feat, support character. 
does this work?
Cheers,

sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Swithun will happily spar with Surina when he has time. He's stoic and a bit aloof, and his customs can seem a bit strange to humans, but he's honest and friendly, if somewhat overly serious.


----------



## CharlotteOz

Bards are great! I hope you enjoy them.

So what details should I know regarding Anna and how best to integrate her? Apologies if they were brought up already; it's been a busy week and I'm not fully caught up.


----------



## jmucchiello

Steve Gorak said:


> He set out to live a bit with friendly nearby lizard folks, to learn their tales and their music.




Not really. There were no friendly nearby lizard folks until the party arrived. Those lizardfolk are only neutral at the moment. They are glad the humans got rid of their rival. But they aren't ready for humans spending a lot of time among them. It would be a good character a year from now. But now, not so much. (IOW, if your character is going to spend time with the lizardfolk, they won't be in Bit to hang out with the party in the fall.)


----------



## Steve Gorak

jmucchiello said:


> Not really. There were no friendly nearby lizard folks until the party arrived. Those lizardfolk are only neutral at the moment. They are glad the humans got rid of their rival. But they aren't ready for humans spending a lot of time among them. It would be a good character a year from now. But now, not so much. (IOW, if your character is going to spend time with the lizardfolk, they won't be in Bit to hang out with the party in the fall.)




ok, just trying for a hook. So after the elves, he could have gone to Bit, hung out with one of the noble families there (related to his house), and they were getting tired of giving him patronage, and asked for his “help” to support the efforts of the party. Would that work? If not, do you have any recommendations?
Cheers,

sg


----------



## doghead

I think that Frost would feel a bit uncomfortable in a house or appartment. She is more likely found in army camps or under a tree somewhere. That said, if there is a hot bath in the offering ... only a barbarian would turn down the offer of a hot bath.

OK, I am going to throw some connection ideas out there. Free free to amend, adapt or reject.

Morning is as likely as not to be up for some sparring. Morning is range fighter, not a melee fighter. Against Swithun or Surina she would spend most of the time back peddling while throwing stones and sticks at more powerful fighters. And laughing. Or cursing when knocked on her ass. If Anna is interested, Morning would be keen to learn how to use a sling.

If there is training going on in the army, Winter would offer to help. Archery probably, throwing weapons maybe. If Klebba is still training, they could meet then. 

thotd


----------



## Steve Gorak

Character’s up in the RG. Sorry for the formatting, I did it on my phone and can’t seem to be able to change it.
Backstory hooks are welcome, hopefully this will be ironed out soon.
Comments are welcome. I went with both the actor (for fun) and inspiring leader feats, at the cost of a starting Cha of 16.
Cheers,

sg


----------



## jmucchiello

I didn't read you background close enough. You don't have to "go to the Elves". Everett (lost party member) is 4th or 5th in line to one of the noble families of Bit. He's also an Elf. So if you want to be 353rd in line for the Tommilson family, go right ahead. Most people just move on. But this does get you in proximity of the party as the party is well-acquainted with Everett.


----------



## jmucchiello

Frost was not offered a home. Frost was not part of the group that liberated the villagers.

If you hang out with the army, you won't be in Bit. Being in Bit, as I asked, means leaving the army to do its thing. (And its thing is really just being a garrison.)


----------



## Steve Gorak

jmucchiello said:


> I didn't read you background close enough. You don't have to "go to the Elves". Everett (lost party member) is 4th or 5th in line to one of the noble families of Bit. He's also an Elf. So if you want to be 353rd in line for the Tommilson family, go right ahead. Most people just move on. But this does get you in proximity of the party as the party is well-acquainted with Everett.




Hey JM,

Thanks for the idea, I really like it. Here is what I propose: Everett is the nephew of Theremin’s noble house’s matriarch. So this makes him Theremin’s great, great uncle. The matriarch is an older elf, I picture her at about 220 years old, and is the sister of Everett’s mother. Theremin, as a child, travelled with his great, great great grandmother a few times to Bit, and had fond memories of the people and the place. This is why he came back as an adult, and was disappointed his favorite gguncle wasn’t there, and came looking for him.

 I do like the idea of him having spent some time with the groaning forest’s elves, again introduced by the matriarch and ties through the nobility (nobles are pretty much all related), mainly because he’s a noble from a more distant kingdom, and it would be nice give him some local ties/connections.

i view him as high mobility (second in line to the throne of his kingdom, but this will never come into play aside from the noble background’s standard feature), but he was never interested in politics and favoured the arts.

as far as the actual meeting with the group, I’m absolutely open to suggestions. Theremin is very well equipped to be an excellent spy, so perhaps his aid was requested by house Tommilson, and of course he accepted _noblesse oblige_.
what do you think?
thanks again and cheers,


Sg


----------



## jmucchiello

Except it is already established that Everett's father is head of the house.

Just be the great-great-great-great-grand son of someone who perhaps retired and moved out of Bit or something. Elves probably do not recognize great-great++ uncles as meaningful. You get a couple hundred elves together, they are all mostly related to one another and all look to be about 25 in human years.

Being tied to the PC who's no longer in the game isn't as useful as being tied to someone still playing (or coming in new.)


----------



## Steve Gorak

Ok, let me catch up some of the story and I’ll figure something out. 

Since it’s better to be tied to someone new, I ask the help of my fellow gamers! Who wants to know a friendly and useful bard (free hp through inspiring leader;-)
Cheers,
Sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Swithun could have known him. I get the impression that Swithun has been samurai-pilgramaging for quite some time (I mean, not literally "samurai", but the centaur-equivalent - noble warrior looking to perfect his skills while learning new things and meeting new people).


----------



## Steve Gorak

This could work. Theremin has survival as skill, so they could have met on the road. Bard + centaur = wanderlust, no? ;-)
They Could have travelled some time, parted ways, only to cross paths again by fortune and the will of the gods. He could have been in the area (Groaning forest) as he visited his Matriarch’s kin, that humoured him mostly because of his skills at the arts.

ok with you JM? 
cheers,

 sg


----------



## jmucchiello

That's better.

To everyone else, I got slammed at work this week. I will start the game up again soon. (I might just throw the doors open and have you guys hang out in Bit for a bit before pushing you one direction or another.)


----------



## doghead

jmucchiello said:


> To everyone else, I got slammed at work this week.




Hah. I know that feeling. One of the reasons I resumed playing here was to try and stake out a little space and time dedicated to something other than work.



jmucchiello said:


> Frost was not offered a home. Frost was not part of the group that liberated the villagers.




You did say that. Um, apologies. Again. 



jmucchiello said:


> If you hang out with the army, you won't be in Bit. Being in Bit, as I asked, means leaving the army to do its thing. (And its thing is really just being a garrison.)




I really am not covering myself with glory at the moment, am I? Being constantly tired is, well ... tiring. 

OK. So what is keeping Winter in Bit at the moment? 

Teaching Children? A cultural faux pax that left several children crying (Children a such incomprehensible beings - dragons are easier to understand.) A slightly panicked apology to a astute school ma'am that somehow ended in a promise to stay and help. A growing (but decidedly confusing) feeling of affection for her rag tag band of diminutive terrors. Free time spent in the wilds, ostensibly hunting to help support the town, but mostly to clear her head.

A connection to one of the PC's? Perhaps one who has experience of children and/or teaching And, while maybe sympathetic, is also deeply amused at the sight of a wild, nearly feral, elf being terrorised by a group of 5-14 year olds. Her only defence, an extensive knowledge of dragons, with which the children are deeply fascinated.

thotd


----------



## JustinCase

Steve Gorak said:


> Since it’s better to be tied to someone new, I ask the help of my fellow gamers! Who wants to know a friendly and useful bard (free hp through inspiring leader;-)



Obviously the drunken master monk knows the bard from the local drinking hole...  But before that, did he ever come to a monastery? Does he come from a religious family attending the local monastery frequently, where he might've come across a (then) friendly and timid monk who had just met this amazing woman?

Wouldn't explain how he ended up in Bit, though, but it does make for an interesting interaction.



doghead said:


> OK. So what is keeping Winter in Bit at the moment?
> 
> Teaching Children? A cultural faux pax that left several children crying (Children a such incomprehensible beings - dragons are easier to understand.) A slightly panicked apology to a astute school ma'am that somehow ended in a promise to stay and help. A growing (but decidedly confusing) feeling of affection for her rag tag band of diminutive terrors. Free time spent in the wilds, ostensibly hunting to help support the town, but mostly to clear her head.
> 
> A connection to one of the PC's? Perhaps one who has experience of children and/or teaching And, while maybe sympathetic, is also deeply amused at the sight of a wild, nearly feral, elf being terrorised by a group of 5-14 year olds. Her only defence, an extensive knowledge of dragons, with which the children are deeply fascinated.



That would work pretty well with the girl Brother Pelegon saved from the lizardfolk. Maybe she was one of those kids Winter was teaching, and now she insists on showing off her 'savior' to the other kids, and her teacher. Which must've been hella awkward at first - exchanging embarred greetings between an obviously hungover and uncomfortable monk and the i-have-no-clue-what-to-do-with-these-kids feral elf - but somehow getting along despite their differences... How does that connection sound?


----------



## doghead

JustinCase said:


> ... How does that connection sound?




It sounds good. 

I like the idea of the young girl being one of Frosts students. (Does she have a name?)

I definitely agree that the first meeting between Frost and Pelegon, with [insert name here] standing between them, would be awkward. She would make for a interesting a narrative lever forcing Frost to confront her own views about Pelegon.

I am looking forward to seeing how the relationship between Morning and Pelegon plays out. 

thotd


----------



## JustinCase

Thanks!

The girl probably has a name, but as far as I can recall it wasn't mentioned in the IC thread. @jmucchiello do you want to name her, or can I?


----------



## jmucchiello

Go right ahead. She's a farmer's daughter around 8-10 years old IIRC.


----------



## Mark Chance

Whew.

I've not abandoned anything. Life has turned into a cudgel the past several days. I'm gonna starting cudgeling back soon.


----------



## jmucchiello

Okay, I've opened Book 2 (kept the same IC). Feel free to acquaint yourselves in character. Make up the names of bars or inns as needed. Those with housing live in Market Downs. That's the area south of the Leed's River closest to Governor's Island. It's a middle class area for the most part.

Linky link

I still can't find my DMG. Very annoying.


----------



## jmucchiello

One more thing. There are 8 PCs so don't feel the need to rush to "party up." If you want to start outside of Bit and work your way there over a series of a couple posts, that's fine too. I like a living world feel. The nice thing about PbP is splitting the party doesn't mean downtime since no one is ever really "off camera".


----------



## JustinCase

jmucchiello said:


> Go right ahead. She's a farmer's daughter around 8-10 years old IIRC.



I decided to name her Tifi. Which means "girl". She's a girl. It checks out.


----------



## jmucchiello

So it does.


----------



## doghead

I will be out of town from tomorrow until Friday. I don't expect to have much time to post while I am away.

Ghost Winter as necessary if required. 

Have fun.

thotd


----------



## jmucchiello

So does anyone want to do anything over night or should I just push the story to morning?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Push it!


----------



## ArwensDaughter

I’m good to continue with the morning.


----------



## JustinCase

Agreed.


----------



## jmucchiello

There will be a delay. My computer's boot drive decided to disappear. BIOS no longer sees. The machine doesn't boot. All the data should still be on the data drive. But until then, I can't procede.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> There will be a delay. My computer's boot drive decided to disappear. BIOS no longer sees. The machine doesn't boot. All the data should still be on the data drive. But until then, I can't procede.




I feel your pain.


----------



## JustinCase

Have you tried turning it off and on again? 

Seriously, that sucks. But I'll be patient.


----------



## doghead

Sorry to hear about your computer. I hope that it isn’t hard to fix. 

thotd


----------



## jmucchiello

You can continue to chat in the dining hall of the Tillerson estate.;l


----------



## Steve Gorak

jmucchiello said:


> There will be a delay. My computer's boot drive decided to disappear. BIOS no longer sees. The machine doesn't boot. All the data should still be on the data drive. But until then, I can't procede.




Sorry to hear that. Considering the craziness around the world, I guess things could get worse.
I hope you get access to your data soon.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## jmucchiello

Thanks. Two weeks minimum because the support folks are a skeleton crew. Sigh.


----------



## CharlotteOz

Boo to that. I'm sorry. Check in when you can!


----------



## jmucchiello

Logging in from my phone is unfun.


----------



## Steve Gorak

jmucchiello said:


> Logging in from my phone is unfun.




I feel your pain. I changed jobs 6 months ago and couldn’t go on Enworld anymore. It was hell at first, but l’m now used to it.
Definitely unfun those first few weeks!
Hang in there!

sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I can do role-playing notes from my phone, but I won't even try to do something where I need to post any rolls, and I won't DM my games from my phone, that would be crazy.


----------



## jmucchiello

Got my new boot drive and thus a whole new install of windows up and running. This weekend I'll post in the IC. Anyone who wants to continue with the chitchat should do so. Sound off with excitement so I can see there are still PCs to play with.


----------



## jmucchiello

Yay, at least 5 people are still around and posting. 

I'll give the others another day or three. You can post in the IC, if you want, plans for purchasing stuff as discussions among those going into the swamp. (Just a suggestion.) And Friday I'll have you all escorted from the mansion. It is still early morning so you will probably plan to leave by noon, I'm assuming. By horse, leaving at noon, you can get to Leed's Crossing by nightfall. Then it's another day or so to  Ss'slass.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

PHB prices I presume?  Not sure how the write affects that.  Sorry if I'm being dense.

Also, the rhythm and pattern of my work and what devices I'm on has shifted during the pandemic, which has meant I haven't been quite as regular at checking in.  Feel free to mention/@ me even right away, as that will trigger an email notification to me (I don't have email alerts on for posts to threads I'm subscribed to, as it got overwhelming)


----------



## jmucchiello

Oh, prices for basic stuff is basically free with the writ. Weapons and armor are standard prices. You can also get horses with full equipment from the writ. 

I turn off email notifications and use the "watched" page under community as my ENWorld home page. Just hit that page once or twice a day and any thread you are watching with new posts are there at the top of the page.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> I turn off email notifications and use the "watched" page under community as my ENWorld home page. Just hit that page once or twice a day and any thread you are watching with new posts are there at the top of the page.




Thats how I do it too.


----------



## JustinCase

In the PHB there is no mention of winter clothes, so I assume we can buy 'normal' clothes and blankets/bedrolls and say they're suitable for lower temperatures. 

Having said that, is it alright if I buy the following? (for free with the writ unless otherwise specified)

2 potions of healing (50 gp each, bought with the 100 gp advance)
2 blankets (extra warm)
2 sets of traveller's clothes (extra warm and dry)
lamp
rations for 30 days or so
Which also reminds me that I have some equipment noted on my RG sheet that I haven't retrieved in-game. Can I say that I also purchased those?

This is what I have on my sheet: 

Quarterstaff
Waterskin (on belt)
Beltpouch, containing coins
Backpack, containing:
Bottle, glass
Tankard
Woodcarver’s tools
Herbalism kit
Flute

2 gp
8 cp


----------



## jmucchiello

Yeah, I assume "traveler's clothes" come in a variety of climate subtypes.

The writ covers everything you listed JC except the weapons, tools, musical instruments, and potions of healing. They aren't "normal" travel gear. But they are available for sale. But you probably already had the flute and woodcarver's tools.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Swithun will just upgrade all his stuff to better quality (common clothes to wet-weather traveller's clothes, blanket to a better quality wool winter blanket, etc). He'll pick up a couple of extra javelins, an extra net. Some cheap stuff like a few bundles of sticks and some water-resistant saddle bags. 

Are we still level 3?


----------



## jmucchiello

No, level 4. I posted that back in January. Everyone is level 4 now right?


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Surina will buy:
3 sets of winter clothing
30 days rations
6 javelins (3gp)
1 vial of holy water (25gp)
1 healing potion (50 gp)
1 hooded lantern (5gp?)
5 flasks of oil (5 sp?)
2 Healer's kit (10 gp)

She will gladly make use of a horse and gear.

I'm open to suggestions form other party members if there are other things she should get.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Say, I have "magic rope" listed on Surina's RG entry, but I don't remember the specifics.  Do you have that info handy?


----------



## jmucchiello

Forgot about that. We can say you had that identified, or experimented with it, and discovered it was 50 feet of silk rope that is self repairing. When cut, the rope will mending itself 10 minutes later as long as all the pieces are within 120 feet. A very minor magic item.









						[IC] JM's A Bit of Trouble (Book 2)
					

"If this cart returns as these men expect," declared Swithun, "We should capture the Kobolds and interrogate them."




					www.enworld.org
				




The armbands I forgot about. We can say you donated them to the church for the rebuilding process if you like.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

jmucchiello said:


> The armbands I forgot about. We can say you donated them to the church for the rebuilding process if you like.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## jmucchiello

Okay, I'm going to start the adventure Thursday or Friday so finish up any last minute purchases. I'm assuming the players below are not joining us as two of them haven't logged in in a month or two and we haven't seen a post from TallIan here in a while.

@TallIan
@Mark Chance
@doghead


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Surina is going to get a complex!  The adventurers she knows best keep disappearing!


----------



## ArwensDaughter

FYI, my family and I are moving in less than two weeks.  I'll do my best to still check in regularly, and I hope we won't have much interruption in internet service, but I could get tied up.


----------



## JustinCase

JustinCase said:


> In the PHB there is no mention of winter clothes, so I assume we can buy 'normal' clothes and blankets/bedrolls and say they're suitable for lower temperatures.
> 
> Having said that, is it alright if I buy the following? (for free with the writ unless otherwise specified)
> 
> 2 potions of healing (50 gp each, bought with the 100 gp advance)
> 2 blankets (extra warm)
> 2 sets of traveller's clothes (extra warm and dry)
> lamp
> rations for 30 days or so
> Which also reminds me that I have some equipment noted on my RG sheet that I haven't retrieved in-game. Can I say that I also purchased those?
> 
> This is what I have on my sheet:
> 
> Quarterstaff
> Waterskin (on belt)
> Beltpouch, containing coins
> Backpack, containing:
> Bottle, glass
> Tankard
> Woodcarver’s tools
> Herbalism kit
> Flute
> 
> 2 gp
> 8 cp





jmucchiello said:


> Yeah, I assume "traveler's clothes" come in a variety of climate subtypes.
> 
> The writ covers everything you listed JC except the weapons, tools, musical instruments, and potions of healing. They aren't "normal" travel gear. But they are available for sale. But you probably already had the flute and woodcarver's tools.




Alright, so here's the final list. I assumed alcoholic beverages are not covered by the writ, so I purchased them.

Acquired with the writ:

2 blankets (extra warm)
2 sets of traveller's clothes (extra warm and dry)
lamp
rations for 30 days
3 waterskins (one containing water; two containing beer, see below under 'purchased')
tankard
glass bottle
backpack
beltpouch
Purchased:

quarterstaff (2 sp)
2 potions of healing (100 gp)
beer to fill two waterskins (3 sp 2 cp) (one waterskin can contain 4 pints of liquid; a mug of beer contains a pint and costs 4 cp)
2 pitchers of common wine (4 sp)
Assumed already recovered:

flute
woodcarver's tools
Remaining coins:

1 gp
1 sp
6 cp
I'll adjust my sheet accordingly.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Oh yeah, if healing potions are available, Swithun will spend the rest of his cash on those. 2 of them.


----------



## jmucchiello

handfuls of healing potions are fine. Anyone looking to buy double digit numbers, not so much.


----------



## JustinCase

Oh, and a horse! Completely forgot about that. 

Pelegon is sure to have a fierce white stallion. Seemingly completely in contrast to the scruffy unshaved monk, but also very suited for an aasimar.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

I’m happy to do introductions,* but I’m not sure who all is still here. Swithun and Brother Pelegon have been here before. Anna’s new. Are Theramin, Winter, or Klebba along? 

*that said, I’m buried in packing, so don’t wait for me if I don’t post after I get an answer to my question.


----------



## jmucchiello

It's just the five of you. Surina, Pelegon, Swithun, Anna, and Theramin.
We lost Winter and Klebba before breakfast. And we lost the last PC that started the game, Perrin.


----------



## JustinCase

jmucchiello said:


> It's just the five of you. Surina, Pelegon, Swithun, Anna, and Theramin.
> We lost Winter and Klebba before breakfast. And we lost the last PC that started the game, Perrin.




That's a pity, was enjoying their input. But at least we've still got 5 active players.


----------



## jmucchiello

Sadly, that's why I wasn't worried about having potentially 8 PCs.


----------



## jmucchiello

Or perhaps people just introduce themselves to the lizardwoman?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

We've introduced ourselves a number of times since the last time we did anything!


----------



## jmucchiello

I know. I was just hoping to avoid another infodump and suddenly you are somewhere else.


----------



## JustinCase

Both good points. So how about a quick in-between scene and then we get moving?

(Not trying to tell the DM what to do, just making a suggestion.)


----------



## ArwensDaughter

I’m sick. Nothing major, but I’ll be out of commission for at least a few days. Don’t wait for me to chime in. Surina is open to other suggestions of where they should go.


----------



## jmucchiello

That's fine. Get better.


----------



## CharlotteOz

Hey folks. Sorry I was out of it; my only defense is that someone close to me passed on and it was difficult to get my head in the game for a while.

I'll get something up tomorrow.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

I’m sorry for your loss! A very understandable reason to be absent for a while.


----------



## jmucchiello

No problem here.


----------



## JustinCase

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## JustinCase

FYI: I'll be on holiday for the next two weeks, with extremely limited internet access. Feel free to NPC my character.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

IC thread has been quiet for a while. Just checking in to,see where we are at.


----------



## jmucchiello

Yeah, I've been busy and keep meaning to post something but never get around to it. Soon.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Yeah, I've been busy and keep meaning to post something but never get around to it. Soon.




I know you feel. I have been working on my games in my head but I am behind in posting.


----------



## JustinCase

I'm back!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

JustinCase said:


> I'm back!




And you've missed NOTHING!


----------



## jmucchiello

Don't remind me.


----------



## jmucchiello

FYI, I'm moving at the end of the month so I'm not really keen on revving this game back up only to stall it again in a couple weeks.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Whenever/if ever you're ready is fine by me. Just let us know.


----------



## JustinCase

Agreed. Take your time.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Makes sense. I hope the move goes well


----------



## Steve Gorak

Ditto & enjoy your new place


----------



## CharlotteOz

Yeah, real life always takes priority. Let us know when you're ready to move again.


----------



## jmucchiello

I think life has settled down a bit. Should I bother pushing forward with this or have too many of you moved on?


----------



## JustinCase

I’m still up for this game!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sure! I am in.


----------



## jmucchiello

Might be another week or two. I post I'm ready and then have minor medical issue. Of course. 

Still, if haven't already, please post if you are still up for the return of A Bit of Trouble.


----------



## CharlotteOz

I'm unfortunately too busy for most PBPs right now (I am down to one.) Sorry!


----------



## jmucchiello

That's fine. It's why I asked.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Sorry, I only now saw this. I’m up for it. Hope your minor medical issue resolved quickly.


----------



## jmucchiello

That's just three? (I bumped two other threads, may as well bump my own.)


----------



## JustinCase

Looks like.


----------



## ArwensDaughter

Just checking in again; I'm guessing we're done?


----------



## jmucchiello

I have meant to check in but haven't had the motivation. I'll probably start something new in a few months that is a continuation without being a direct continuation of this story. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Steve Gorak

Would you mind letting us know in this thread, this way I won’t miss the thread?
Thanks!

sg


----------



## jmucchiello

Sure


----------



## FitzTheRuke

jmucchiello said:


> Sure



I'd like to play Swithun again.


----------



## jmucchiello

FitzTheRuke said:


> I'd like to play Swithun again.



Someday


----------

